# Florida 2010 Mai-Juni



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

der Countdown läuft ..... 

Am Donnerstag den 13. Mai fliegen wir mit IBERIA von München über Madrid nach Miami.

Nach einem 2-tägigen Aufenthalt in Miami, geht es anschließend auf die Florida Keys (Kingsail Motel, 7050 Overseas Highway, Marathon FL )!!!

Wie in den letzten Jahren werden wir versuchen, die 25 Tage die wir vor Ort verbringen mit Bildern, Informationen und Fangberichten Euch an unserem Leben dort teilhaben zu lassen.

Bis denne!!!! #h


----------



## guifri (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt #h Gute Reise...wir sehen uns...

Ich bin der vor Angelentzug zitternde Lange, der völlig fertig mitten in der Nacht im Kingsail ankommen wird|krank:|scardie:#:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hallo Guifri,

an welchem Tag kommst du nochmal an in Marathon? Und wie "mitten in der Nacht"? Sollen wir für dich den Schlüssel in Empfang nehmen, damit du in die Wohnung kommst?

Bin selbst schon ganz kirre und zähle die Stunden! Auch dir einen guten Flug und vorallem keine Asche-Pause!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*Marathon, Florida * 
Ortszeit: 18:55 EDT  
27 °C
Teils Wolkig 
Feuchtigkeit: 76% 
Wind: 19 km/h from the ENE
Windböen: 30 km/h


----------



## guifri (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

hi petra,

wir (ein freund - nochnichtangler kommt mit) landen theoretisch am 28.05. am frühen abend in miami. ein bisschen verspätung, volle rental car station und stau wegen holidayweekend und einkaufsstopp (die ersten lebensmittel und so, weil am 29.056. soll es morgens ja schon raus gehen) und zack haben wir mitternacht... ähm..falls da keiner mehr an der rezeption ist, wäre es natürlich super, wenn ihr den schlüssel nehmen könntet. können wir ja kurz vorher noch beschnacken. (könnt ihr mir bitte nochmal eure numern senden unter denen ihr vor ort erreichbar sein werdet?)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Manou schließt ihr Rezeptionshüttchen so gegen 22:00 Uhr und somit werden wir euren Schlüssel lieber zu uns nehmen. Wir sind auf jeden Fall noch wach! Robert schickt dir per PN die TelNr.

Im Moment sieht es ja ziemlich gut aus, dass wir ohne Probleme hier von Deutschland wegkommen, somit zählen wir nur noch die Stunden

Florida we're coming!


----------



## guifri (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Das klappt! Guten Flug!!!!|gutenach:z


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

FLORIDA IS CALLING!!! :vik:

Wir sind wohlbehalten und ohne Komplikationen hier in Florida angekommen.
Es gab nur kurzen Stress in Madrid, da die Maschine aus München mit enormer Verspätung gelandet ist und somit mussten wir einen Höllensprint hinlegen, um den Anschlussflug zu erreichen.

In Miami der typische Wahnsinn am Flughafen - der langwierige Prozess der Einreiseformalitäten, obwohl nicht viele Menschen am Counter standen, hatten wir trotzdem gut 1,5 Stunden dort verbracht. Die Koffer sind alle vorhanden (welch Wunder!!) und raus an die frische Luft um endlich wieder eine Zigarette verschlingen zu können. Der erste Weg führt uns zur Dolphin Mall - Futter fassen und ein wenig Shopping!

Unser Hotel RunWay liegt direkt am Flughafen (wovon man nachts nichts mitbekommt). Heute morgen gut ausgeschlafen wandern wir zu IHOP, um zu frühstücken. Kaffee, Eier, FrenchToast und lecker Pancakes.

Nun werden wir die gewohnte Strecke wählen BassProShop - Sawgrass Mall, Dania Beach und endlich die Seele baumeln lassen!
So long!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Ortszeit: 09:00 EDT
80.6 °F - 27 Grad
Teils Wolkig 
Feuchtigkeit: 44% 
Taupunkt: 57 °F  
Wind: 21.1 mphfrom the SSW
Windböen: 21.1 mph


----------



## guifri (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hallo,
schön dass Ihr gut angekommen seid.

Erholt Euch gut, denn bald komme ich...Dann ist das Lotterleben für ne Woche vorbei


----------



## Nick_A (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi zusammen, #h

wir sind heute gut auf Marathon angekommen.

Gepäck bereits dank Petra in den Schränken eingeräumt, Einkäufe haben wir vorhin erledigt.

Bei Fish&Fun waren wir auch bereits, haben das Boot bezahlt, die dort verstauten Angelruten wohlbehalten wieder in Empfang genommen....und eben ist Ray (Mitarbeiter von F&F) mit unserem Boot beim Kingsail vorgefahren / hat es uns geliefert. WIE IMMER ALLES PERFETTO !!! :m #6

21-ft-Boot ist komplett ausgestattet mit Outrigger, 200 PS-4-Takter, Livewell, Fishbag, Cooler, Kescher, Gaff, Echolot mit Plotter inkl. den lokalen Karten, Dive-Flag, Rettungswesten, etc. .... ein Traum, so wie es sein muss bei einem hervorragenden Vermieter ! :l

Wie gesagt...Boot wässert  bereits vor der Türe, Ballyhoos und Squid hab ich ebenfalls vorhin schon besorgt. Jetzt muss ich "nur" noch meine Ruten, Rollen, sonstiges Zeug fertig machen (das dauert die halbe Nacht  ) und dann kann´s morgen früh losgehen.

Da es derzeit immer noch sehr windig ist (aktuell 21 mph, morgen zwischen 16 und 18 mph), wird es morgen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht offshore sondern eher zum Light-Tackle-Spinnfischen auf Jack Crevalle und Co. gehen. ***FREU***

So denn...bis morgen dann !

Grüße aus unserer zweiten Heimat #h
Petra und Robert


----------



## Nick_A (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

@ Guido
Soll ich Dir / Euch bereits ein paar Sachen (insbesondere Köder) besorgen ?

Z.B. Cut Squid, Ballyhoos, Shrimps, Mullets, Chum (das gute "Double Menhaden") oder was auch immer ?

Wann bekommt Ihr denn Euer Boot ? Wird es angeliefert oder holt Ihr es dann am nächsten Tag ab ?

Falls Du was brauchst...melden !  :m

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Übrigens ... sehr gut, dass die dummen, arroganten, grünen Frösche von der Weser von den Bayern ordentlich ein´s auf die Mütze bekommen haben !!! #6 #6

Bin zwar kein Bayern-Fan, aber als HSV-Fan natürlich nicht gerade der Werder-Sympatisant :q

Haben wir übrigens hier per Live-Stream (etwas "zerstückelt" wg. nicht ganz peferkter Verbindung) anschauen können. 

Dies ist übrigens auch die große Neuigkeit von unserer Unterkunft (Kingsail) ... es gibt mittlerweile ÜBERALL (!!!) I-Net-Empfang, da sie mehrere Booster über das gesamte Gelände aufgestellt haben !!! :l


----------



## zandermouse (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, #h
> 
> Wie gesagt...Boot wässert  bereits vor der Türe, Ballyhoos und Squid hab ich ebenfalls vorhin schon besorgt. Jetzt muss ich "nur" noch meine Ruten, Rollen, sonstiges Zeug fertig machen (das dauert die halbe Nacht  ) und dann kann´s morgen früh losgehen.
> 
> ...


 
Na, dann hat ja alles geklappt! Wie bei mir. Dann fehlt Euch nur noch der Fisch. Bei mir gab es am ersten Angeltag 2 Wahoo von 12 Kilo und einen Sail von 40 Kilo. :vik:

Ich schau mal Morgen nach Eurem Fangbericht. 
Petri Heil !

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## guifri (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> @ Guido
> Soll ich Dir / Euch bereits ein paar Sachen (insbesondere Köder) besorgen ?
> 
> Z.B. Cut Squid, Ballyhoos, Shrimps, Mullets, Chum (das gute "Double Menhaden") oder was auch immer ?
> ...



hi,

mein boot wird am 29.5. morgens geliefert.

bait (alles von dir aufgezählte) und chum wäre prima:

ist dieses "double menhaden" zum anmischen oder im fertig säckchen? falls es zum anmischen ist, kannst du mir noch einen chumbag von berkley besorgen? das zeug stinkt wie hulle und ist fertig im chumbag (gibt´s bei basspro ... sind so weiße eimer). damit kann man wohl beim driften ne schöne chumline hinter sich herziehen|supergri

ähm..falls du noch ein paar lebende fischlis hättest, wäre es gaaanz toll...aber auch so schon mal schönen dank.

am 29.05. startet die flotte :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Jetzt die ersten Fotos ....

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/7140/p1010075l.jpg

http://img94.*ih.us/img94/5614/p1010088fw.jpg

http://img692.*ih.us/img692/3342/p1010089r.jpg

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/1262/p1010093s.jpg

http://img32.*ih.us/img32/277/p1010101et.jpg

http://img255.*ih.us/img255/506/p1010103bk.jpg

http://img4.*ih.us/img4/5121/p1010105r.jpg

http://img412.*ih.us/img412/9893/p1010108n.jpg

http://img195.*ih.us/img195/5939/p1010116au.jpg

http://img35.*ih.us/img35/3430/p1010119x.jpg​


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

jetzt jeht dat mit der quälerei schone widder los  wir friern uns hier den hintern ab und ihr legt euch inne sonne.
schönen urlaub ihr zwei!


----------



## Nick_A (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi Dirk,

tja...dafür hatten wir jetzt aber auch seit 7 Monaten keinen Urlaub mehr  :q

Bin jetzt gerade am restlichen Zeug richten...hab´s nicht allzu stressig angehen lassen, da ich eben (per Livestream) die F1-Übertragung aus Monaco anschauen musste ! Funkt einwandfrei hier mit der neuen I-Net-Verbindung vom Kingsail ... direkt von unserem Balkon ! :m :l

Mist...und jetzt fängt gerade der Regen an (hab aber schon damit gerechnet).

*Ich sag nur:*

*BLOS KEINE HEKTIK !!! :m :q*


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*Marathon, Florida* 
Ortszeit: 10:34 EDT
79.9 °F 
Teils Wolkig 
Feuchtigkeit: 81% 
Wind: 5.0 mph from the Ost-Südost


----------



## Nick_A (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

@ Guido

Is klar...ich fang Dir auch gleich noch ein paar lebende Goggle-Eyes zum Sailfisch-fangen !


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

... weit und breit kein Regen #d

ER halluziniert und sollte schnellstmöglichst auf´s Boot!:vik:


----------



## Nick_A (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> ... weit und breit kein Regen #d
> 
> ER halluziniert und sollte schnellstmöglichst auf´s Boot!:vik:




*****GANZFRECHGRINS*****:vik:

Als Petra Ihren oben stehenden Kommentar losgesandt hat, hat es auch schon angefangen zu regnen !!! :vik:

Darum sind die wahren Wetterexperten (genauso wie Köche) meistens eben keine Frauen sondern Männer !!! Ich hab den Regen halt etwas zu früh gerochen !!! :vik:


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

klar petra, damit du wieder in diese verrufenen spelunken und bars abtauchen kannst, wa!?  aber stimmt schon, robert ist aufm wasser besser aufgehoben, da brennt ihm die sonne besser seine flausen aus ;-) und wir bekommen auch ein paar bilder der zu groß geratenen guppys.


----------



## Gunnar (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hallo ihr Zwei,

wünsche Euch viel Spaß in Florida. Bin gerade gestern nach 3 Wochen Clearwater Beach wieder in Hamburg gelandet und friere mir heir bei 9 Grad den Hintern ab.:c

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Ersteinmal liebe Grüße an Alle und danke für die Urlaubswünsche!!

Ich und in Bars abtauchen, ne ne ne ;-)


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

ich erinnere da an bilder mit von der decke hängenden bh`s und so.


----------



## guifri (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> @ Guido
> 
> Is klar...ich fang Dir auch gleich noch ein paar lebende Goggle-Eyes zum Sailfisch-fangen !



prima#6


----------



## Scarver74 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hallo Urlauber,

ganz liebe Grüße vom Mefo-Fischen von Fehmarn. Marco hockt ger. neben mir und hat gefühlte tausend Hornis gefangen und verarbeitet, Dementsprechend richt es auch in der Bude . Unser Kurztrip geht morgen zu Ende, 2 Mefos und ca. tausend Hornis. Wir wünschen Euch gute Fänge und Robert, bitte nicht wieder 4 Sails parallel drillen. Das geht nicht gut!!! Bitte auch Fotos von Eurem Boot einstellen.

Marco und Andi

Ps: Robert, die Ersatzspule der Twinpower hat super Dienste vollbracht


----------



## Nick_A (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi Andi und Marco, #h

tja...mit den Hornis war im Mai ja irgendwie zu rechnen !!!  :q

Glückwunsch zu den MeFos (und natürlich zu den Hornis). :m

- - - - - - - - - - - -

Heute war es ja relativ windig...darum ging es erst nachmittags los. Wir sind hier schließlich im Urlaub und nicht auf der Treibjagd :q :q

Eigentlich hatte ich damit gerechnet, daß ab 16:00 Uhr Ebbe sein sollte und ich dann wunderbar die auflaufende Tide fischen könnte...tja, irgendwie verrechnet...

Als ich ankam war noch STARK (!!!) ablaufendes Wasser ! Ein Ankern an den "normalen" Plätzen war gar nicht so einfach und darum hatten sich auch sämtliche Boote (inkl. den prof. Guides) in den Strömungsschatten einer Sandbank an der 7-Meilen-Brücke gelegt. Unglaublich...da waren doch glatt sämtliche halbwegs fischbaren Plätze bereits mit ca. 15 Booten belegt. :c

Also hab ich mich erstmal südlich von der Truppe entlangdriften lassen und habe dem bunten Treiben zugesehen.

Zwei erfolgreiche Tarpondrills konnte ich so beobachten (natürlich wiedermal von meinen beiden "Bekannten", den Angel-Guides, die jedesmal fangen :q). Der eine Tarpon dürfte so um die 80-Pfund, der andere Tarpon um die 110-120 Pfund gehabt haben. Also schon ganz ordentliche Teilchen.

War auch ganz spannend...aber nach ner 3/4tel Stunde hatte ich von dem Rumgetucker und fremden Leuten beim Tarpondrillen genug und habe mich einfach mal in eine noch halbwegs akzeptable Ecke verzogen (ca. 1km weg von der Truppe).

Die Strömung war zwar heftig, allerdings wollte ich eh nicht "stationär" angeln sondern mit Fischlis auf Jack Crevalle spinnen.

Und was rollt da ca. 100m weiter laufend an der Oberfläche rum...klar, die dummen Tarpon-Nasen :q :m

Zum Werfen und Hindriften-lassen war´s zu weit....da die Tarpons aber immer wieder an anderen Stellen auftauchten hoffte ich, dass sie auch bei mir mal vorbeischauen kommen,

....war dann leider nicht der Fall.So bin ich dann halt heute (bei kurzem Angeltag) als Schneider heimgegangen (die vielen gefangenen Köfis zähle ich jetzt mal nicht als Erfolg  ).

...morgen ist auch ein Tag und der Wind soll etwas abnehmen. Vielleicht versuch ich´s mal hinterm Riff mit Trollen....aber vermutlich wird der Wind dann doch noch etwas zu stark sein.

Grüße und bis morgen #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

und hier fliegt die asche wieder...ich werde noch verrückt bis zum 28. .......


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi Guifri,

hab es auch schon vernommen - ich denke mit dem "Eyjafjallajökull" werden wir noch mehr Probleme bekommen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Zuerst einmal "Hallo und guten Morgen Deutschland" :vik:

*Wetterbericht Marathon Florida*

Ortszeit: 09:56 EDT
81.8 °F  - *28 *Grad
*Heiter *
Feuchtigkeit: 77% 
Wind: 7.0 mph from the Südost


----------



## Nick_A (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



> Der Deutsche Wetterdienst (DWD) verbreitet vorsichtigen Optimismus: Bis Pfingsten werde der deutsche Luftraum nicht mehr von der Vulkan-Asche betroffen sein, sagte DWD-Sprecher Uwe Kirsche – wegen günstiger Winde.
> 
> Ähnlich äußerte sich die Deutsche Flugsicherung (DFS): Die Vulkanasche-Konzentration in der Luft sei über Deutschland so niedrig, dass der Flugverkehr davon nicht beeinträchtigt werde. Allerdings gab eine DFS-Sprecherin zu bedenken, dass sich die Wetterlage schnell ändern könne.



--> Das wird noch spannend bis zu Deinem Abflug, Guido !|uhoh:|scardie:

Von wo aus und über welche Zwischenstation fliegst Du denn ?

Gruß #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal "Hallo und guten Morgen Deutschland" :vik:
> 
> *Wetterbericht Marathon Florida*
> 
> ...




Guten Morgen:

Erst mal Wetterbericht Düsseldorf:

Das aktuelle Wetter
17.05.2010, 15:59 Uhr

12.2°C
wolkig
	7.2 km/h
Südwestwind 

Der Regen steht jetzt aber quer vorm Fenster...#q


----------



## guifri (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> --> Das wird noch spannend bis zu Deinem Abflug, Guido !|uhoh:|scardie:



Jooo...ich geh kaputt!#d

ABER ICH FLIEGE!!!! Weil...wenn nicht...dann will das hier keiner erleben:r:r|evil:

Ich flieg von Düsseldorf direktemang nach Miami.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hier unser Boot! #6

http://img28.*ih.us/img28/2593/p1010122pp.jpg


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

In unserer Bucht schwimmt eine Manatee-Familie. Da die Tierchen nur Weed futtern, frage ich mich doch wirklich, wie können Vegetarier so gross (fett) werden?

http://img139.*ih.us/img139/9554/p1010123j.jpg

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/8290/p1010124h.jpg


----------



## Franky (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Au Mann - ihr foltert einen wirklich wieder mal! FFM meldet Regen und 15° mit blödem Westwind! :c
Seekühe schwimmen hier auch nicht rum  Und Robert: melken kann man die nicht!!!!! :q:q:q

Nu aber wech hier :q Schönen Urlaub noch!! :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*Ein Insider für meine Kollegen!* :vik::vik::vik:

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/6596/bayernlb.jpg​


----------



## guifri (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> *Ein Insider für meine Kollegen!* :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> http://img97.*ih.us/img97/6596/bayernlb.jpg​



Auch wenn´s ein Insider ist...ich find´s nicht lustig...es sei denn, der spuckt ab dem 29.05.!


----------



## BayernLB (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> *Ein Insider für meine Kollegen!* :vik::vik::vik:​
> 
> 
> 
> http://img97.*ih.us/img97/6596/bayernlb.jpg​


 
Hallo Petra,
zum Glück gibt es ja Internet, dann kannst Du von FL aus arbeiten und irgendwann gibt es ein Schiff, dass über den großen Teich fährt.
Du kommst schon freiwillig nach München zurück.... was würdest Du ohne Brezn, Weißwürste oder Leberkäs machen und ohne uns?

Viele Grüße
André + Sylvia + Udo + Verena #h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

OK ihr vier Schnecken!
Bin doch nicht doof und habe mich zuvor schon erkundigt, denn wer auf Deutsches Essen und Gemütlichkeit in den USA, Florida nicht verzichten möchte für den gibt es nun die neue Hofbräu Beerhall in Miami Beach. Dort gibt es das originale Münchner Hofbräu Bier, Brezn und Weißwurst.

Adresse Hofbräu Beerhall in Miami  
943 Lincoln Rd
Miami Beach

Nun zum anderen Problem - .... was würdest Du ohne uns machen ?

Mhhhhhmmmm... ich lass euch mit nem Container übern grossen Teich zu mir kommen und Jobs bekommen wir allemal, da es 1000ende maroder Banken hier gibt!

:vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*By now the live commentatorship is closed!!!!*

Wir fahren jetzt raus und wollen die Fischlis ärgern bzw. ich gebe Kommando (hab ja nen kaputten Flügel) und Rob fängt das Abendessen!

So long!!!! #h


----------



## guifri (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*liebermaldenkleinenscherzhierrausnehm*, sonst ärgert sich unten noch jemand


----------



## Scarver74 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hallo aus dem verregneten Stuttgart!

Die Hornijäger sind wieder gut gelandet und mussten natürlich gleich Urlaubsberichte lesen. Das Boot sieht ja echt nett aus. Robert sieht nur so verlassen aus. Na ja ihr bekommt ja bald Verstärkung. Jetzt wirds Zeit, dass schon die ersten Fangfotos eingestellt werden. So eine 1,50 m Tarponnase wärs schon . Ich wünsche Euch etwas weniger Wind.Den hatten wir leider auf Fehmarn auch zu genüge......

Liebe Grüße

Andi


----------



## Nick_A (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi zusammen,

bis nachmittag war´s heute (wie angekündigt) windtechnisch noch etwas "frischlich". Darum hieß es erstmal relaxen, im Pool planschen, Nickerchen in der Sonne machen, etc.....ist schon schlimm, so ein Urlaub und Lotterleben  :q 

Eigentlich wollte Petra nachmittags dann mit raus an die 7Meilen-Brücke und nen paar Tarpondrills beobachten (ich selbst fische ja nicht mehr auf die Teile...bringt nur Unglück wenn ich das sage !  ).

Aufgrund des oben stehenden Urlaubsstress ist Petra dann aber doch lieber daheim geblieben...Nickerchen machen :q

Bei Pinfish-Stippen ist mir gleich nen schöner Bluerunner (ca. 1KG-Größe) draufgegangen, den ich dann kurz später auch gleich in der Hoffnung auf nen Bullshark, Hammerhai oder Goliath-Grouper an der Avet HX freischwimmend präsentierte.

Die zweite Rute habe ich mit nem "freischwimmenden" Pinfish bestückt und den Fischen zum Mahl angeboten (wie gesagt...nicht den Tarpons, auf die fische ich ja nicht, nur mit der Methode :q :q).

Während ich so meine Fischlis Gassi schicke und sie munter ihre Bahnen in der doch ordentlichen Strömung ziehen, drillen mehrere Boote nacheinander mehrere Tarpon-Nasen. Insgesamt waren es ca. 12-14 Boote (habe nicht alle gesehen) und ich konnte zusammen 8 erfolgreiche und nur 2 nicht erfolgreiche Drills beobachten (erstklassige Hookup-Ratio!!!).

Da ich nicht auf Tarpons fische q) war es auch wurscht, dass ich selbst heute nix gefangen habe. Die Drills zu beobachten war wiedermal erstklassig, konnte ein paar Fotos machen die ich dann morgen hier einstelle.

Bei einem Drill hatten der Angler und der Fahrer besonders viel zu tun ... die mussten insgesamt 6-mal (!!!!!!!!!!!!!) durch die Brücken fahren !!! Die dumme Tarponnase hat das reinste Slalom mit den Brückenpfeilern durchgeführt. Trotzdem haben die Jungs den etwa 120-130Pfund schweren Prachtkerl erfolgreich ausdrillen können ! Respekt !!! #6

Morgen wird der Wind WUNDERPRÄCHTIG !!! Wir werden zwischen 8 und 10 Meilen Wind haben, was traumhafte Bedingungen bieten wird. Morgen geht es folglich offshore und ich bin sicher, dass ich dann einige Dolphins, Tunas und vielleicht sogar nen leckeren Wahoo erbeuten werde.

@ Andi
Auf dem Foto siehste ja noch nicht die Outrigger...die liegen (wenn ich sie nicht brauche) im Boot innen drinnen. Sind aber sehr einfach und schnell aufzubauen, muss man nur "reinstecken".

Bis morgen dann #h

Robert


----------



## Nick_A (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> Der war gut...mit maroden Banken habt Ihr ja Erfahrung :q:q:q



Nicht schlecht der Spruch ... in anderen Branchen (z.B. Versicherungen) zockt man die Kunden ab und verrechnet einfach die hohen "weichen Kosten" an die Kunden weiter.

Wir holen uns die Knete halt über den Staat vom Steuerzahler :q :q :q 

Ich versuche zwar mittlerweile über das Thema lachen zu können...aber irgendwie bekomme ich trotzdem jeden Tag das :v und |krach: und :e sowie |splat: und |motz: wenn ich an die dafür schuldigen Investmentbanker (und auch nicht alle Investmentbanker)  und verantwortlichen Personen denke.

Aber Schuld und verantwortlich will ja niemand dafür sein .... nein, die doch nicht. War ja alles nur Schuld der Ratingagenturen ! #q#q#q

Ich hör jetzt lieber auf....bin im Urlaub !


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

* ""to receive an impression"*

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/3167/p1010135ew.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Doch...ein´s muss ich noch schreiben ...

99,5% der ehrlich arbeitenden, gut beratenden (meistens ) und ehemals angesehenden "normalen Bankern" werden wegen wenigen Verantwortlichen durch den Schmutz gezogen ... was wirklich sehr bedauerlich ist.:r#d


----------



## guifri (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Doch...ein´s muss ich noch schreiben ...
> 
> 99,5% der ehrlich arbeitenden, gut beratenden (meistens ) und ehemals angesehenden "normalen Bankern" werden wegen den oben stehenden Verantwortlichen durch den Schmutz gezogen und sind mittlerweile im "Ansehens-Ranking" nur noch kurz vor Zuhältern, Tagedieben, u.ä. eingestuft.:r#d



Haallllllllllllllooooo...nicht aufregen...niemand wollte hier wen angreifen #d#h

Guck lieber mal, dass du so ne Tarponnase ans Boot ziehst #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*Good morning Germany*

Es ist sackheiss hier und das Frühstück ist nur schwer zu verdauen!

*Marathon, Florida*
Ortszeit: 08:54 EDT 
82.8 °F 
Heiter 
Feuchtigkeit: 76% 
Wind: 1.0 mph from the Südost


----------



## Nick_A (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> Haallllllllllllllooooo...nicht aufregen...niemand wollte hier wen angreifen #d#h
> 
> Guck lieber mal, dass du so ne Tarponnase ans Boot ziehst #6



Weiss ich doch, Guido !!  Der oben stehende Part gehört mehr in nen "politischen" Thread als in unseren Reisebericht...darum nehm ich ein paar Passagen auch gleich wieder raus .

Heute sind allerdings erstmal die Offshore-Arten dran. Der Wind ist wie gestern bei windfinder angekündigt stark nach unten gegangen ! Gefühlter Wind ist beinahe null !!!! Au Backe...das wird nen heisser Tag heute auf´m Ententeich |uhoh:|uhoh:

Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens ein paar Wellchen da sind ansonsten wird´s mit dem Schleppen auch anstrengend. ;

In ner Stunde geht´s raus auf´s Wasser !

Grüße und bis heute abend #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> *liebermaldenkleinenscherzhierrausnehm*, sonst ärgert sich unten noch jemand



Hallo Guifri,

war alles ned so schlimm gemeint! 
Da ich der Stein des Anstosses war:
*" I only said it in fun"* :vik:


----------



## Nick_A (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Autsch...ich habe aktuell nochmals bei windfinder [KLICK MICH] nachgeschaut ... der "Wind" (wenn man davon überhaupt sprechen kann) schwankt zwischen 3 und 6 mph.|uhoh:

Manchmal kann wenig Wind auch "zu wenig" sein

EGAL...ICH ZIEH JETZT EIN PAAR DOLPHIN´S :q:vik:


----------



## Scarver74 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Seit froh über das Wetter bei Euch. In Stuttgart immer noch bewölkt und weiterhin eher schlecht angesagt. Erst am WE soll es besser werden. Robert, was hat eigentlich der Einkauf gemacht, D.F. bekommen? Wir warren auf der Rückfahrt von Fehmarn bei Moritz-Nord. Echt ein Hammerladen, aber dazu mündlich mehr.....

Jetzt Köfis draufziehen und raus damit. Bin schon ganz gespannt, was ihr fängt??

LG

Andi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Gestern Abend waren wir im *KEY'S FISHERIES MARKET & MARINA* zum Abendessen.

Calamari, Fried Conch, Chicken Finger Basket with French Fries and Cole Slaw. Einfach lecker und die tolle Atmosphäre dort. Sonnenuntergang und nebenan schwimmen riesige Tarpons.

Unbedingt bei einem Aufenthalt auf den Keys miteinplanen:
3502 Gulfview Ave
(End of 35th St Gulf)
Marathon, FL
(305) 743-4353 
LiveWebCam:
http://www.keysfisheries.com/webcam/index2.html


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Scarver74 schrieb:


> .... Robert, was hat eigentlich der Einkauf gemacht, D.F. bekommen?



Die hat er natürlich gekauft :vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Ich schluck jetzt schnell mein GINGER, damit ich mit auf´s Boot kann!
So long!


----------



## Nick_A (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Scarver74 schrieb:


> Robert, was hat eigentlich der Einkauf gemacht, D.F. bekommen?



Jupp...hab ich bekommen. Und das zu nem Hammerpreis ! Eigentlich gibt´s bei BassPro keine Rabatte, Skonto, etc....aber ich habe dann an zwei von den Rollen jeweils an der gleichen Stelle vom Gehäuse kleine Kratzer gesehen, so daß ich dann wg. ner Preisminderung nachgefragt habe.

...und plötzlich hab ich dann (ausnahmsweise und auch nur wg. den Kratzern) 10% Rabatt bekommen. Die Daiwa Fuego hat so jetzt gerade mal noch US$ 252 + Tax (= US$ 270) gekostet !!! #6

WIR MÜSSEN JETZT LOS !!!!


----------



## Franky (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Schmiet rin - hol rut! :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Holt ordentlich was raus! #6 
Oh man, ich glaub ich muss da dieses Jahr nochmal hin


----------



## guifri (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

grmpf..wie gerne wäre ich jetzt schon bei den dolphins...ich will so nem bull auch bald den schädel küssen |supergri


----------



## mcfishman (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> .....Glückwunsch zu den MeFos (und natürlich zu den Hornis). :m....Grüße und bis morgen #h
> Robert



Danke! Eine (die Größere) war meine!

Petri und Gruss
Vale


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*ICH BIN TOTAL FERTIG* von diesem Tag! Kann morgen erst Bilder reinstellen - geh nur noch ins Bettchen!#h

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/853/fertigsein.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Unglaublich....und dann noch nen Foto von nem Bremer Spieler ... geht ja gar nicht#d|uhoh:

Na gut, ich bin zumindest noch für nen Kurzbericht fit genug 

Das viele Schleppen heute war schon anstrengend, insbesondere das einfach zuuuu gute Wetter. 

Wind wie angekündigt max 5mph (ich glaube, das waren dann schon die Böen :q) bedeutete Ententeichwetter.

Zum Schleppen haben wir ab etwa 300ft begonnen und sind dann raus bis auf 670ft (viel tiefer wird es auch gar nicht mehr....erst noch viiiiele Seemeilen weiter draussen). Zu dem ZEitpunkt waren wir dann etwa 12 Meilen vom Ufer entfernt und hatten weder nennenswertes Weed (datt komische Seegras ), Vögel, Fischbewegungen, Rips, Temperatur- oder Wasserfarbwechsel entdecken können.

"Au Backe ... datt wird heute schwierig," dachte ich mir schon nach den ersten Meilen.

Egal, jetzt waren wir weit draussen, Petra war endlich mal wieder dabei und dann auch gleich so mutig, dass ich quasi "unlimitiert" weit rausfahren konnte...dem Teufelszeug Ginger (Ingwer) sei Dank ! :m #6

Also weiter schleppen Richtung Süden, Westen, Norden, kreuz und quer.

Irgendwann sah ich dann mal etwas Bewegung im Wasser .... also nix wie dran vorbei fahren ! 

Und wie auf Kommando kam dann auch endlich der erste, lange ersehnte Biss des Tages (erst nach etwa 4-5h !).

Ein goldgrüner Dolphin setzte mehrmals an zum Sprung, Petra übernahm das Ruder und ich durfte den Fisch drillen (Petra hat ja ne kaputte Schulter, da geht Drillen derzeit nicht wirklich).

Leider verabschiedete sich der nicht sehr große Dolphin (geschätzte 3kg) nach 30m.

Also nix wie neuen Ballyhoo auf die Montage ziehen (insgesamte schleppten wir 4 Ballyhoos und unterschiedlich-farbenen vorbebleiten Witches mit extra-Unze Blei).

Wir wendeten das Boot in nem schönen Kreis und fuhren nochmals über diesselbe Stelle .... und patsch war der nächste Dolphin am Haken. :q

Also nix wie raus aus dem Wasser...da er "Portionsgröße" hatte (etwa 3-3,5kg...also Chicken-Größe ) nahm ich ihn mit, bestückte die Montage neu....und schickte Petra nochmals über diesselbe Stelle.


...und wieder machte es einen Schlag, der Outrigger löste sauber aus und ich durfte mich über den 3. Dolphindrill freuen. Da dieser dann noch kleiner (!) war, wanderte er selbstverständlich wieder zurück ins Wasser.

Leider hatten sich bei der nächsten Wende (die war wohl zu eng ) drei der vier Montagen ineinander und unwiederbringlich verheddert.

"Verdammt...wie ich das liebe" !!! :c

Also erstmal diese drei Schnüre kappen und komplett neu aufbauen. Das dauerte dann etwa 10-15min.....und als wir dann nochmals über die Stelle (bei etwa 570ft Wassertiefe) drüberrutschten, war natürlich kein Fisch mehr anwesend.

Na gut, ein Abendessen hatten wir immerhin ja schonmal...

Wir schleppten noch etwa 3 Stunden weiter umher (auch durch flacheres Wasser bis 100ft) aber heute war wohl echt nicht viel mehr drinnen.

War trotzdem ein schöner Angeltag an dem Petra über 9h auf See ohne irgendein klitzekleines Problemchen durchgehalten hat...datt ist auch schon viel wert !!! :m  Und von meiner Seite dafür ein dickes Komplimento !!! #6

Morgen will sie übrigens gleich wieder mit raus (Wind ist morgen auch noch sehr wenig vorhanden bis max 6mph).

...und da sie bereits im Betti liegt und von dicken Sails träumt wird sie morgen auch fit sein :q :q

Morgen werden wir aber früher losziehen ! Ziel sollte es sein, dass wir spätestens 09:00 Uhr auf dem Wasser sind !

Grüße nach Deutschland #h
Robert

P.S.:
Ich hoffe, dass die unfähigen "Experten" von BP es endlich hinbekommen, das verdammte Ölloch zu stopfen. Wenn das Öl bis zu den Keys kommt wird das jahrelange negative Folgen haben....ich darf gar nicht daran denken, dass dies der letzte "ölfreie" Keysurlaub sein könnte !!!! #d:c#q

Auch die Einheimischen Leutchen hier haben sehr große Angst davor, da beinahe alle vom Tourismus abhängig sind und sie bereits jetzt (obwohl noch gar kein Öl da ist) erste Stornierungen erhalten.


----------



## Scarver74 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Danke für den Bericht. Schön etwas von Euch zu hören!

Na dann Glückwunsch zum "Nicht-Schneidertag", der Anfang ist gemacht. Ja das mit dem Öl ist echt dramatisch, aber hier in der Presse kommt gar nicht mehr so viel. Dann sieht man zu, dass ihr früh rauskommt und vielleicht doch die ein oder andere Böe findet (lach).

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Nick_A (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Sodala...früh auf sind wir schonmal und wir haben auch bereits den zweiten Kaffee vor uns stehen. Jetzt noch schnell etwas futtern und dann heisst es Boot, Eis und Tackle herrichten.

Start um 09:00 Uhr sollte damit klappen.

@ Andi
Zu den Böen .... datt wird heute wohl noch weniger etwas als gestern. Windfinder meldet jetzt gerade 6mph (was stimmt wenn ich so die vor mir stehenden Palmenwedel anschaue) ... und gegen 11 Uhr soll der Wind dann auf 1mph (!!!) runtergehen. Also quasi "Null-Wind". Noch weniger und er würde "rückwärts" wehen...dann hätten wir aber auch wieder Wind :q :q

Gegen 14:00 Uhr sind´s dann aber wieder 6mph und 17:00 Uhr 8mph .... schau´n mer mal.

Grüße an alle und wir wünschen Euch nen schönen Angel- ääääh Arbeitstag  :q
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*GOOD MORNING GERMANY!*

*Marathon, Florida * 
Ortszeit: 07:40 EDT 
80.3 °F
Bewölkt
Feuchtigkeit: 81% 
Taupunkt: 74 °F  
Wind: 2.0 mphfrom the East
Windböen: 6.0 mph 

http://img594.*ih.us/img594/537/p1010157.jpg​


----------



## guifri (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> @ Andi
> Zu den Böen .... datt wird heute wohl noch weniger etwas als gestern. Windfinder meldet jetzt gerade 6mph (was stimmt wenn ich so die vor mir stehenden Palmenwedel anschaue) ... und gegen 11 Uhr soll der Wind dann auf 1mph (!!!) runtergehen. Also quasi "Null-Wind". Noch weniger und er würde "rückwärts" wehen...dann hätten wir aber auch wieder Wind :q :q
> 
> Gegen 14:00 Uhr sind´s dann aber wieder 6mph und 17:00 Uhr 8mph .... schau´n mer mal.
> ...




Ich empfehle heute Highspeed-Trolling auf Wahoo (ca 14 mph)...dann habt iht wenigstens etwas abkühlung vom Fahrtwind.

Auf geht´s, Deutschland, auf geht´s!:vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

So, nun zu gestern!

Mein Höllenmittel GINGER ist jedem zu empfehlen der Probleme auf dem Boot :v hat. Reisetabletten haben furchtbare Nebenwirkungen und Ginger ist einfach "Nature". Das Ginger auf der rechten Seite kostet 11.99 $ mit 36 Capsules à 250mg Ginger und war gestern im Einsatz. Das linke hat Robert im Walmart entdeckt und kostet 4.09 $ mit 100 Capsules à 550mg Ginger und wird heute erprobt!:vik:

http://img202.*ih.us/img202/5143/p1010141x.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Keine schlechte Idee, Guido ... ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen.

Schnelles Trollen mit Lures und Wobblern....natürlich auch mit Tiefläufern, dann haben wir auch die tieferen Wasserschichten etwas besser abgedeckt (z.B. Mann´s Stretch 30+).

Wir werden heute mal nen paar Dinge austesten....beim letzten "tief-trollen" sind mir sowohl Wahoos als auch Kings auf den Mann´s gegangen


----------



## guifri (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee, Guido ... ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen.
> 
> Schnelles Trollen mit Lures und Wobblern....natürlich auch mit Tiefläufern, dann haben wir auch die tieferen Wasserschichten etwas besser abgedeckt (z.B. Mann´s Stretch 30+).
> 
> Wir werden heute mal nen paar Dinge austesten....beim letzten "tief-trollen" sind mir sowohl Wahoos als auch Kings auf den Mann´s gegangen



Mach mal..dann brauche ich nächste Woche nicht so viel experimentieren sondern adaptiere die Erfolgsmethoden


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Nun die Fotos ....

*Die Ausfahrt aufs Meer mit Speed*

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/5345/p1010144c.jpg​

*Schnell noch die Ballyhoo-Montage knüpfen*

http://img682.*ih.us/img682/4332/p1010145yg.jpg​

*Das Meer war wirklich Baby-Popo-Geschmeidig*

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/1965/p1010150k.jpg​

*Echolotanzeige*

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/2672/p1010148te.jpg​

*Der Dolphin-Drill und schwupp nen Chicken-Dolphin an Land gezogen*

http://img29.*ih.us/img29/4227/p1010151tj.jpg

http://img243.*ih.us/img243/2503/p1010152c.jpg​

*So, nun zum schwerwiegenden Fehler des Skippers. Ich habe dauernd die Befehle erhalten GERADEAUS, NACH LINKS, NACH RECHTS und, und, und
Schon war´s passiert, die Kurve zu eng genommen und von 4 Schnüren haben sich drei total verheddert. Der Skipper (moi-même) hatte somit absolute Funkstille zu verzeichnen!#h*

http://img4.*ih.us/img4/1271/p1010156p.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Is klar...ich war wieder schuld an den verhedderten Leinen, logisch !!! |gr:#d

Sodala....jetzt geht´s los ... genug hier rumgetippelt !!!!|krach:|director:


----------



## Nick_A (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Entschuldigung...aber mir wird gerade richtig übel !!!

Aber lest selbst:

Meeresströmung trägt Ölpest in Richtung Florida(-Keys) :c

Ich könnt heulen, wenn das wirklich passiert ... und wir sind quasi "live mit dabei" ... da kann ich echt drauf verzichten. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, was dann hier los ist. ;+

Man kann nur hoffen, dass der Golfstrom zu dem Zeitpunkt möglichst weit weg von der Küste ist damit die ganze Suppe schnell weit weg von den Korallenriffs und der Küste getragen wird. Aktuell ist er etwa (je nach Insel) zwischen 8 und 14 Meilen weg. Letzte Woche waren es z.B. wohl nur 4 Meilen !!!

*Scheiss BP-Stümper !!! :v|splat:*

Und die Republikaner (US-Reps, nicht unsere  ) blockieren zum zweiten Mal ein Gesetz im Senat, dass bei zukünftigen Unfällen dieser Art der Verursacher bis zu 10 Mrd US$ haften muss und nicht wie heute für max. 75 Mio US$.:r

Da vergeht es einem beinahe, nen Bericht von heute reinzustellen....

...mach ich aber nachher trotzdem noch ....muss mich erstmal beruhigen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Das Wetter war mega bescheiden (da hilft auch kein Ginger mehr!)

Rain, Rain, Rain ..... Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head 

http://img4.*ih.us/img4/8863/p1010163vh.jpg

http://img228.*ih.us/img228/1641/p1010169s.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Am Nachmittag ist Robert alleine zur 7 Mile Bridge gefahren ...

*ACHTUNG - NUR TARPON-VERRÜCKTE!!!!!*#q#q#q

http://img709.*ih.us/img709/2845/pict2454.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hehehe...und auf dem Foto sieht man nur nen Teil der Boote ... wie sie alle wunderprächtig hintereinander aufgefädelt stehen  :q

Ich stand übrigens nur aus Spass da ... ich wollte doch nicht Tarpon-angeln...nein, ich doch nicht ! #d


----------



## Nick_A (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Nun gut, dann schreib ich mal in Kurzfassung, was heute so los war...

Wir sind heute früh um kurz nach 09:00 Uhr losgedüst zu Capt. Hooks (zum Tanken).

Kurz bevor wir ankamen sind uns dann auch die düsteren Wolken aufgefallen, welche südlich von Marathon in Richtung Norden (also auf uns zu) trieben.

Also erstmal Boot vollgefüllt (nen ganzen Tag schleppen kostete insgesamt "nur" 16 Gallons Sprit (sind aber trotzdem ca. 60 Liter). Danach drinnen kurz auf deren Rechner die Sateliten-Bilder angeschaut (tolle Seite:  wunderground.com ! #6). Und dort hat man wunderbar ein von heraufziehendes Unwetter erkennen können, was uns dann veranlasst hat,umzudrehen.

Vor der Hoteleinfahrt angekommen mussten wir noch ein paar Pins stippen, um anschließend daran an der 7Mailen-Brücke zu angeln.

Da das Wetter aber immer noch auf "Dauerregen" eingestellt war, hatte Petra keine besonderen Antrieb weiterzuangeln.

Aus diesem Grund dann nochmals zurück zum Kingsail und Petra zurückbringen.

Da es bereis kräftig zu Regnen begonnen hatte bin ich auch ein paar Stunden drinnen geblieben.

Um 15:30 Uhr ging es aber endlich los Richtug 7Meilen-Brücke.

Zuerst wollte ich es auf Jacks versuchen, was auch gleich beim zweiten Wurf klappte.

Ich bin jetzt zu müde.....***Gääääh***...muss an dieser Stelle dann morgen weiterschreiben.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Scarver74 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

das sind ja keine besonders gute Nachrichten. Dann hoffen wir mal, dass Wind und Strömung passen und das Öl nicht zu Euch kommt. Robert, Du sollst nicht pennen, Du sollst doch Angeln und tolle Fangbilder einstellen.....Na ja das Alter hinterlässt auch seine Spuren (grins). Hier in Stuttgart gibt es ab morgen Sonne pur (glauben wir mal dran). Am Samstag gehts dann zum Forellenärgern nach Itzelsberg.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*Good morning Germany!*
*Marathon, Florida* 
Ortszeit: 07:02 EDT 
76.5 °F 
Heiter 
Feuchtigkeit: 85% 
Taupunkt: 72 °F  
Wind: Ruhig 
Windböen: 2.0 mph  

http://img709.*ih.us/img709/9769/p1010175m.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Robert´s gestriger Jack Crevalle 

http://img697.*ih.us/img697/4224/pict2452.jpg​
.. und die Begegnung mit einer Schildkröte die "Hello" sagt

http://img193.*ih.us/img193/8049/pict2453.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Dies ist echt eine Sauerei .... #d

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/5673/oeluskueste.jpg​
Mail to Mr. President:
This breaks my heart. We visit the Florida Keys 2 times a year (for the past 7 years). I hope you guys make it through ok. It really makes me sick that over 60% of the country still supports this drilling when we have a complete disaster like this. I am keeping my fingers crossed we will be able to visit this paradise oil free.

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/8936/presidentu.jpg


----------



## Nick_A (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Scarver74 schrieb:


> Robert, Du sollst nicht pennen, Du sollst doch Angeln und tolle Fangbilder einstellen.....Na ja das Alter hinterlässt auch seine Spuren (grins).



Das ist doch mein Schönheitsschlaf ... und da es mit der Schönheit bei mir noch einiges zu tun gibt, schlaf ich halt länger :q :q



Sodala....zur Fortsetzung vom gestrigen Fangbericht:


Nach dem zweiten Wurf hatte ich gleich nen schönen Jack dran ... das ist traumhaftes und konstantes Jack-Crevalle-Fischen auf Ansage an dieser Stelle ! :m

Insgesamt konnte ich 5 Jacks (alle zwischen 3 bis ca. 4kg...die machen schon ganz ordentlich Spass) in ca. 30min verhaften bevor die Strömung (auflaufend Wasser) komplett zum Erliegen kam.

Die nächsten 30/45min ging dann bei Stillstand erstmal gar nix. Wenn ich auf Grundmontage umgerüstet hätte, hätte ich sicher ein paar Nurse-Sharks erbeutet....wollte ich aber nicht 

Also erstmal den Anker rausholen und ne andere Stelle suchen für das anschließende Tarpon-Angeln....und genau mit meinem Umsetzen kommen plötzlich aus allen Richtungen Boote auf die guten Stellen angeschossen. Das waren wirklich locker 10 Boote die neu (!!!) innerhalb von 5min dazugekommen sind...genau mit dem Beginn des ablaufenden Wassers :q

Da ich recht früh dran war, hab ich auch nen sehr schönen Platz ergattert (siehe Bild vorne) und meine Pins zum Schwimmen geschickt.

Diesmal wählte ich zum ersten mal eine etwas andere Montage als sonst (sonst meist "nur freie Leine"). 

Bei den Amis hab ich beobachten können, dass die meisten ihre KöFis unter ner kleinen Korkpose anbieten....ca. 1,5 bis 2m weg vom KöFi. Das wollte ich austesten und hab gleichmal selbst zwei Korkposen drangeklipst.

Ist ganz hübsch, so zu angeln ... die tänzelnden und umherziehenden Posen erinnern mich irgendwie an´s Hechtfischen (natürlich in Deutschland nur mit totem KöFi  ).

Da wir den ganzen Tag (!!!) regnerisches Wetter hatten und die Lufttemperaturen um locker 5-10 Grad niedriger waren als die Tage davor, hatte das vermutlich auch Auswirkungen auf die Beislaune der Tarpon-Nasen.

Ich konnt zwar ab und an ein paar Groß-Heringe an der Oberfläche rollen sehen....aber in etwa 3h konnten sämtliche Boote (und das waren locker 15) nur einen einzigen Tarpon erfolgreich drillen. Tja, so ist Angeln manchmal....darum heißt es ja auch Angeln nicht "Fische-greifen" :q :q

Schönes Highlight war noch die ca. 1,3m große Schildkröte (alleine der Panzer !!!), die direkt neben meinem Boot vorbeigeschwommen ist. Ich konnte gerade noch rechtzeitig meine bereitgelegte Kamera schnappen, durch den Sucher schauen, auf den Auslöser drücken und genau in dem Augenblick streckt die Süße dann Ihren Kopf aus dem Wasser. PERFEKTES MODELL und Timing !!! :l #6

Sodala...bis heute abend dann wieder auf diesem Kanal. 

Wind ist derzeit ok...aber es sieht schon wieder nach einigen Thunderstorms und Regen aus. 

Schaun mer mal was geht.

Grüße
Robert

P.S.:
BP macht sogar Bannerwerbung auf wunderground.com (weather underground) ... und das nicht "einfach so", sondern genau mit Ihren tollen, bisherigen Leistungen, um diese Ölpest einzudämmen .... aber seht selbst :Hier geht´s zur BP Lobeshymne-Seite [Klick mich]]#d


----------



## Jan77 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Ich glaube BP hört die Einschläge nicht mehr.....#d#d
Das ist doch kein Nachhaltigkeitswettbewerb!

Ansonsten wünsche ich noch einige schicke Fische in Florida#h


----------



## mcfishman (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

@Andi; Robert hat doch keine Falten?! 

Danke für das Schhildkrötenbild! Euch noch viel viel Erfolg und Grüße aus Stuttgart!


----------



## daci7 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

ich wünsche euch (und den keys besonders) alles alles gute, auf dass der ölteppich vorrüberzieht und dieses kleine paradies noch ein wenig durchhält.

ich will mir garnicht ausmahlen wie  sich diese katastrophe noch weiterentwickelt.

unglaublich womit manche firmen/menschen so durchkommen in unserer gesellschaft...


----------



## guifri (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

hoffentlich klappt das zuschütten der quelle...

so...zum anglerischen: ich finde es richtig nett, dass ihr die dicken fische drin lasst, bis ich da bin.#6

mein kumpel (nichtangler) meinte, gut dass dann 2 boote vor ort sind, sonst würden wir die biester nur mit unserem boot gar nicht reinbringen|supergri


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> so...zum anglerischen: ich finde es richtig nett, dass ihr die dicken fische drin lasst, bis ich da bin.#6
> 
> mein kumpel (nichtangler) meinte, gut dass dann 2 boote vor ort sind, sonst würden wir die biester nur mit unserem boot gar nicht reinbringen|supergri



Oh poor Guifri!:q

... wait a minute!!!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*That´s the answer ...*

http://img40.*ih.us/img40/2718/p1010180n.jpg

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/6251/p1010185k.jpg

http://img197.*ih.us/img197/1351/p1010181n.jpg

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Zum Abkühlen ein paar 7 Mile Bridge Bilder

http://img522.*ih.us/img522/5305/p1010178i.jpg

http://img191.*ih.us/img191/4595/p1010179w.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hallo zusammen, #h

jupp...drücken wir die Daumen, dass der morgige (?) Versuch mit dem Schließen des Bohrlochs klappt ! Wäre auch endlich Zeit !!!


@ Guido

ICH WUSSTE ES, dass nach 4 nicht ganz so erfolgreichen Tagen der erste Spruch von Dir kommt....und darum hab ich mich auch gleich mal nen bisschen angestrengt ! :q 

Da ich aber sowohl mein als auch Euer Boot jederzeit bis zum Rand fülle, bin ich heute erst gemütlich nach 2 Kaffee, mehreren Mails und Telefonaten mit dem Geschäft, I-Net-Surfen (man will ja gut informiert sein), etc. erst um 12:00 Uhr (also SAU-SPÄT !!!) rausgefahren zum Schleppen.

Da immer noch relativ viele Regenwolken im Himmel hingen, hat Petra mich heute alleine Gassi geschickt :q

Radar, Satelitenbilder, Wettervorhersage, Wind, etc. ... alles gecheckt und für gut und sicher befunden, also ging´s raus zum Schleppen, vorbei am Sombrero Key-Lighthouse .... immer schön gen Süden.

Bei exakt 444 Fuss Wassertiefe hielt ich zum ersten mal an, baute meine Outrigger auf und bestückte meine Haken mit Ballyhoos (2 Ruten) sowie 2 weitere Ruten mit Schleppködern. 

"Nix wie raus damit...und losgetuckert mit 6-7 Knoten".

Ich war gerade mal 3 Minuten unterwegs und schon löste der erste Outrigger aus.

"Hihi...das fängt ja gut an !!!"

Der Mahi-Mahi biss auf einen Ballyhoo und wurde aufgrund seines frechen Blicks in die ewigen Jagdgründe (und anschließend in die Fischbox) befördert. War kein Großer...aber mit immerhin ca. 6 Pfund mitnehmbar.

Während ich noch den ersten versorge, biss auf einen Schleppköder der nächste Mahi-Mahi, den ich aber nicht drillen konnte (war ja noch beschäftigt) und deswegen verloren habe.

Macht nix...neuen Ballyhoo drauf und losgetuckert.

Diesmal dauerte es satte 30 Sekunden :q :q bis ich den nächsten Biss bekam...natürlich gleich nen dreifachen Biss !!! :m

"Na das geht ja mal vielversprechend los !!!", freute ich mich schon.

Einen der drei Fische nahm ich mit, die restlichen durften weitertauchen (waren etwas kleiner...gerade mal 4-5 Pfund und knapp am "Schonmaß").

Und bei Zurücksetzen der Teilchen sehe ich, wie gaaaaaaaaaaanz viele weitere Dolphins den Dreien gefolgt sind und rund um mein Boot standen !!!

"Seid Ihr irre ?!?!?" .... die folgten mir, obwohl das Boot sich mit ca. 2mph weiterbewegte.

"Nun gut...könnt ihr so haben", dachte ich mir und holte meine mittelschwere Spinnrute vom "Dachständer" oben runter, öffnete meinen Baitwell und holte mir nen schönen Pinfish raus. Diesen zog ich dann schnell auf den 4/0er Circle-Hook von meiner Spinnrute (nehm ich sonst für Jacks her). 

...und ab ging der Pin mitsamt Haken über Bord ... und die Dolphins machten ihn sogleich platt, so dass ich dann meinen nächsten Drill hatte.

Auf diese Weise fing ich etwa (UNGELOGEN !!!) 30 Mahi-Mahis in der 4 bis 6 Pfund-Klasse, wobei ich sämtliche wieder (dank Circle-Hook) ohne Probleme zurücksetzen konnte. :q

Leider waren nur diese "Chicken-Dolphin" in dem Schwarm unterwegs (auch weitere Würfe nach Hinten und zur Seite raus brachten keine größeren Dolphins).

Nach den vielen Drills war ich erstmal platt (mein Baitwell war auch schon gut dezimiert worden....davor waren noch etwa 40 Pins drinnen...jetzt nur noch 5 oder 6 Stück  ).

Also stellte ich meine Spinnrute zurück auf´s Dach und bestückte meine Schleppruten neu...legte die Köder aber extra nicht aus, da ich schon vermutete, dass die kleinen Rabauken wieder alle Haken besetzen würden.

Also erstmal 300m losgetuckert und danach die Köder wieder rausgelegt....half nix...hingen schon wieder 2 kleine Nasen dran.

"Langsam werd ich sauer....Ihr hattet Euren Spass (ich auch  ) aber jetzt lasst mich hier weiterfahren und nach Euren Eltern schauen !!!", sagte ich vor mir hin.


Also wieder Köder hergerichtet, und erstmal mit 20mph ne Meile weitergetuckert....und dann erst die Köder wieder rein ins Wasser. :q


----------



## Nick_A (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Durch diese Maßnahme hatte ich von dem Kleingetiert erstmal Ruhe...leider auch von den größeren Nasen, denn die nächsten 40min ging erstmal gar nix. 

Mittlerweile war ich auf etwa 550 Fuss angekommen, schaue so auf meinen Plotter und denke mir ...

"Hey...da oben in dem Gebiet hab ich doch schon toll Blackfin-Tunas gefangen !" .... also nix wie ab dorthin...den Weg dorthin (etwa 2 Meilen) hab ich aber trotzdem weitergeschleppt.

In dem Gebiet angekommen ging die ersten 15min auch erstmal nix....aber dann seh ich plötzlich vor mir ENDLICH (!!!)  eine Weedline....die erste Weedline, die auch diesen Namen halbwegs verdient !!!

Sie war zwar nicht sehr dicht und breit...aber doch....das war eine laaaaaaange und konstante Weedline.

Ich schaute auf den Plotter, maß die Entfernung bis zum Sombrero Key light (Leuchtturm) .... 9,95 nm stand da.

"Nicht schlecht ... 10 nautische Meilen hinter dem Riff bin ich schon" .... "da war doch was", erinnerte ich mich.

Jupp...heute morgen hatte ich hier Seewettervoraussage inkl. Angabe wo der Golfstrom verläuft [KLICK] gelesen, dass der Golfstrom aktuell zehn nautische Meilen entfernt ist.

"Jippie...ich fische im Golfstrom....da sollte doch was gehen !!!".

Und zum allen Überfluss gab es dann auch noch nebem dem Weed zeitweise bis zu 10 nette Vögelchen, die um das Weed herumflatterten. Wassertiefe betrug hier um die 650ft.

"Da kann ja gar nix mehr schiefgehen"...und so war es dann auch.

Hier erwischte ich beim Schleppen nochmals zwischen 10 und 15 Dolphins (ich habe echt nicht mehr gezählt ). Größenmässig waren es welche zwischen ca. 6 und 9 Pfund....die alle weiterschwimmen durften (was mach ich auch mit sooo viel Fisch ?!?!?).

Dann rattert meine Avet Jx hinten links kurz auf ... und verstummt wieder.

"Hmmmm...watt war das ?"

Da geht die Knarre wieder für einen kurzen Run, ich schau nach hinten und sehe auf die Entfernung einen nach meiner Meinung "ganz ordentlichen" Dolphin in der Luft tanzen.

"Aaah...mal wieder nen etwas größerer Mahi-Mahi"...

Ich hätte ihn auf die Entfernung etwa 10 Pfund geschätzt...und beim Herandrillen machte er nicht mal eine einzige Flucht sondern lies sich ohne große Probleme herandrillen. Obwohl er auf der zweiten Rute links hinten gebissen hatte, war er natürlich bis gaaaanz nach rechts gewandert und damit über die beiden anderen Schnüre.

Zum Glück ist er aber in keiner einzigen Schnur hängen geblieben (war auch meine am weitesten ausgelegte Rute/Köder auf die der Mahi gebissen hatte) und ich pumpte das Teilchen ans Boot ran.

"Immer noch kein Luftsprung ?!?! Watt is los Mahi ???"

Ich ziehe ihn so zum Boot her und denke mir auf etwa 15m Entfernung (da konnte ich ihn schon recht gut im Wasser sehen), dass er sicher schwerer ist als 10 Pfund....vielleicht sogar 15 Pfund.

Und mit jedem Meter näher an´s Boot wurde er irgendwie größer ... und größer ...

"Mist...den muss ich gaffen !!!"

Das Gaff hing zum Glück halbwegs in Griffweite und als der Dolphin dann am Boot war, setze er plötzlich zu mehreren Fluchten und Sprügen an.

"Verdammt...nur keine Hektik" ... und ... "Bitte lass den Haken gut sitzen" gingen mir da so über die Lippen.

Nach dem dritten "ans Boot drillen" konnte ich das Gaff ansetzen ....uuuuuuuund schwupps....war er dann zappelnd und wild um sich schlagend an Bord !!!:vik:

"15 Pfund ?!?!? Da haste Dich aber ordentlich verschätzt, Burschi !!!", dachte ich mir ... tatsächlich hatte er dann 24 Pfund :z|clown:

Nach dem Fischlein war erstmal ne leckere Zigarette und eine Cola angesagt...ich hatte in dem ganzen Trubel nämlich glatt vergessen, was zu trinken. 

Der Burschi ging dann in mein Fishbag (bzw. dem von Fish&Fun kostenlos bereitgestellten Fishbag). Da kommt dann neben dem Fisch noch Eis rein und das ganze hält dann auch große Fische schön frisch und kalt. Erstklassiger Extraservice von Fish&Fun-Rentals !!! :m #6

Glücklich über meinen schönen Mahi-Mahi-Bull schleppte ich noch etwa 30min ... fing nochmal 3 oder 4 kleinere Dolphins....stellte dann das Angeln ein und fuhr zurück.

Tja....solche Tage gibt´s dann halt auch ... insgesamt waren es damit dann heute locker über 50 Mahis :vik:

Leider gab´s keine leckeren Blackfin Tunas (für lecker Sushi:l)....aber die kommen auch noch.

Mal schauen, was der morgige Tag so bringt.

Viele Grüße von den Keys und bis morgen #h
Robert


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Robert, du müßtest mal dein Postfach aufräumen!


----------



## guifri (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Heheheeee..man muss dich nur ein wenig motivieren. Dann klappt das auch :q
Petri


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Na das ist doch der richtige Stress! Macht mal so weiter!


----------



## Sockeye (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Na, Robert...

10 Seiten Thread für ein lausiges Fisch-Bild....:q

Nee so gehts nicht weiter... aber keine Panik in 2 Wochen mach ich nen neuen Alaska Thread auf...da gibt's dann was zu sehen..

Viele Spaß noch in Florida,

VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Na, Robert...
> 
> 10 Seiten Thread für ein lausiges Fisch-Bild....:q
> 
> ...



Warte mal ab...ab 29.05.10...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*Good Morning Germany!

Wir wünschen Allen ein wunderschönes und sonniges Fussball-Wochenende!* :vik:

TODAY:

http://img704.*ih.us/img704/931/p1010186m.jpg​
*Marathon Florida*
Ortszeit: 07:42 EDT
*80.1 °F
Heiter *
Feuchtigkeit: 78% 
Taupunkt: 73 °F  
Wind: 3.0 mphfrom the ENE
Windböen: 6.0 mph


----------



## Nick_A (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Robert, du müßtest mal dein Postfach aufräumen!



Hi Dirk,

Postbox ist wieder "frei". #h

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

@ Guido
Motivation ist alles !!!! :q #6

@ Peter
Danke schön ! |supergri





Sockeye schrieb:


> Na, Robert...
> 
> 10 Seiten Thread für ein lausiges Fisch-Bild....:q
> 
> Nee so gehts nicht weiter... aber keine Panik in 2 Wochen mach ich nen neuen Alaska Thread auf...da gibt's dann was zu sehen..




Au Mann....der Lange wieder|uhoh:|rolleyes

Mal schau´n, was Du so rausholst. Aber "Kaltwasserfischen" ist nunmal was anderes .... die Fischels dort beissen dumm auf Alles !!! 

Also um mich dann beeindrucken zu können, sollten schon ein paar Heilbuttkracher von über 100kg, diese komischen Lings (oder wie auch immer die heissen mit dem fetten Maul) mit über 70kg und nen paar schöne Lachse ü20kg rauskommen....

****einfach_mal_die_Erwartungslatte_"hochleg"**** |supergri

Gibt´s auch nen Livethread ? Wäre klasse !!! #6

Dann sieht man nämlich auch, dass es mal besch... Tage mit wenig Fängen gibt 


@ Guido nochmals
Ich hoffe jetzt erstmal, dass Ihr Nasen überhaupt am 29.05. rüberkommt...vielleicht müßt Ihr ja (wg. der Asche) drüben bleiben :q

Grüße an alle #h
Robert


----------



## Scarver74 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hallo Urlauber,

das Gute-Morgen-Foto sieht doch wettertechnisch sehr nett aus. Über Pfingsten soll hier auch mal wieder die Sonne scheinen. Dann mal schnell rauf aufs Boot und Richtung Golfstrom oder ist das zu weit weg? Müssen ja nicht immer die riesen sein, aber so ein paar schöne Drills an leichtem Gerät hat doch etwas oder? Euch einen sonnigen Angeltag, hoffentlich mit ein wenig Wind!

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Nick_A (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Scarver74 schrieb:


> Dann mal schnell rauf aufs Boot und Richtung Golfstrom oder ist das zu weit weg? Müssen ja nicht immer die riesen sein, aber so ein paar schöne Drills an leichtem Gerät hat doch etwas oder?



Hi Andi, #h

gestern habe ich ja im -besser gesagt am- Golfstrom gefischt...man fischt üblicherweise die Kante an der sich Golfstrom und "normales Wasser" treffen, da dort immer recht große Temp-Unterschiede sind und aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Strömungen auch das Weedsammelt. Beides (Temp-Unterschied und Weed) lockt dann das "Bait" und damit auch die Räuber an

Leider steht derzeit immer noch die Meldung von gestern drinnen:



> *Synopsis*
> High pressure will build to our north over the next couple of days...and remain in place through the weekend before weakening early next week. Low surface pressure will develop near the Bahamas and meander north of the Bahamas. This will slowly back our winds northeast...typically a dry pattern for US except over the Gulf Stream. *The approximate shoreward edge of the Gulf Stream...as of may 20*... 29 nm south of Dry Tortugas light...on Loggerhead Key. 22 nm south of Cosgrove Shoal light...off the Marquesas Keys. 10 nm south of Sand Key light...off Key West. 8 nm south of Looe Key...off Big Pine Key. *10 nm south of Sombrero Key light...off Marathon. *17 nm southeast of Alligator Reef light...off Islamorada. 11 nm southeast of Molasses Reef light...off Key Largo. 7 nm east of Carysfort Reef light...off Ocean Reef. Gulf Stream information courtesy of the naval oceanographic office.



Warum auch immer ... gibt noch kein Update 

Aber 10nm sind schon ganz ordentlich, da das Ganze ja ab dem Riff gilt wo der Leuchtturm steht....und dazu muss man auch schon 5nm rausfahren ! 

Es ist heute schon verdammt wolkenlos (und trotzdem Wind bis 15 mph) ... da wird es heute vermutlich erfolgsversprechendere Angelarten geben.

Vielleicht gehen Petra und ich heute zum Yellowtail-Snapper-Fischen....auch eine sehr interessante Angelart mit leichtem Geschirr.

Gleichzeitig können wir dann auch Ballyhoos für den nächsten Offshore-Trip fangen. :q

Euch auch ein schönes Angelwochenende #h
Robert


----------



## norge_klaus (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi !
Der Bericht von euch Beiden macht mich ganz wuschig. Würde auch gern wieder mal an der 7-Miles-Bridge rumdümpeln. #6
Muß jetzt aber erstmal im Juni nach Senja....#6

Tight-Lines auf die Keys & möge das Öl fernbleiben.....

Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## guifri (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> @ Guido nochmals
> Ich hoffe jetzt erstmal, dass Ihr Nasen überhaupt am 29.05. rüberkommt...vielleicht müßt Ihr ja (wg. der Asche) drüben bleiben :q
> 
> Grüße an alle #h
> Robert



ey...nicht unken...wir kommen.

und wenn nicht, hetz ich dir meine schwester und schwager auf´n hals. die fliegen sonntag und kommen mich eigentlich am 31. besuchen. :q


----------



## Nick_A (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Guido....haste eigentlich schon nen Bootsslip reserviert ?!?!? 

Ich mein nur...Du weißt schon, was vom 28. bis 30 los ist, oder ?

Da ist hier Memorial Day ... und alle Hotels, Motels, etc. pickepacke voll !!!!

Tja, dann musst Du Dein Boot vermutlich irgendwo anders unterbringen  :q


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


Hehe....ich habe vorhin nachgefragt. Du Nase hast tatsächlich keinen Slip reserviert....haben wir für Dich gemacht (war gerade noch einer frei !!!) :q :q

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Guido....haste eigentlich schon nen Bootsslip reserviert ?!?!?
> 
> Ich mein nur...Du weißt schon, was vom 28. bis 30 los ist, oder ?
> 
> ...



oohhh...merci beaucoup..von land aus boot fahren, wäre schwierig....wusste gar nicht, dass man da was reservieren muss. gibt´s da ne bestimmte uhrzeit? da muss ich den bootsvermieter noch mal kontakten..


----------



## Nick_A (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> oohhh...merci beaucoup..von land aus boot fahren, wäre schwierig....wusste gar nicht, dass man da was reservieren muss. gibt´s da ne bestimmte uhrzeit? da muss ich den bootsvermieter noch mal kontakten..



Äääähhh, Guido....

Beginnen wir nochmals von vorne (so von Hausfrau zu Hausfrau)...irgendwas scheint da noch nicht ganz klar zu sein 

- Du hast ein Boot gemietet, richtig ?
- Ab wann und wo ?
- Bekommst Du das Boot (nochmals genau wann --> Bootsvermieter kontakten !!!) hierher zum Kingsail geliefert ? Unser Bootsvermieter hat´s hergebracht, obwohl er selbst nur um die Ecke ist (Service).
- Das Kingsail hat nen Bootsslip, so daß Dein Vermieter es auch slippen könnte.
- Ich hoffe mal nicht für Dich, dass Du mit Deinem Boot jeden Tag vom Bootsvermieter aus lostuckern musst 
- Boot bereits gezahlt ? Wie musst Du die Restsumme zahlen (bar, Kreditkarte) ? Musst Du dazu nochmals zum Bootsvermieter hin ?
- Wann musst Du das Boot dann wieder abgeben und wo .... oder wird es zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit abgeholt ?
- Bootsausstattung ist klar ? Weiss den Bootsvermieter nochmals auf die Outrigger und restlichen Angelutensilien hin (genug Livevests, einen Eimer, Netz für´s Livewell, ggf. Kescher, Gaff, etc.))


Sodala...zumindest diese Fragen musst Du (wenn noch nicht geklärt) noch "auflösen", um Stress am ersten Angeltag zu vermeiden...sonst darfst Du nämlich selbst erstmal am ersten Angeltag stundenlang auf´s Boot warten während wir dann frech winkend bereits lostuckern  :q

Was ich jetzt geklärt habe .... Du hast jetzt einen Bootsslip hier reserviert (ich glaube den Slip "K"). Damit kannste Dein Boot dann direkt vor Eurem Appartment nachts parken.

Wenn der Bootsvermieter liefert .... hoffentlich liefert er nicht erst um 11 Uhr aus ....besser wäre so zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr. 

Wenn es "zu spät" werden sollte....kannst Du ggf. das Boot auch direkt dort abholen ? Und wenn ja, wo wäre das denn ? Nicht dass das dann auf ner Nachbarinsel wäre...das kannste dann nämlich auch wieder erden !


Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Good Morning Germany!

Today:

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/7401/p1010189pm.jpg​
*Marathon, Florida*
Ortszeit: 08:24 EDT
79.8 °F 
Heiter 
Feuchtigkeit: 71% 
Taupunkt: 70 °F  
Wind: 8.0 mph from the Nordost


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Unser neues Haustier! 
Hello Mr. Froggy, it´s nice to meet you! :vik:

http://img517.*ih.us/img517/9273/p1010188q.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Angeln wird heute etwas kürzer ausfallen, da wir pünktlich zum Anpfiff 20:45 Ortszeit hier 14:45 Uhr zum *Champ. League Finale FC Bayern - Inter Mailand *dabei sein wollen!

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/9427/fcbayerns.jpg​
Daher ein kurzes Interview mit allen Nachbarn hier: :q:q:q

*DFB-Teammanager Oliver Bierhoff* "Wir drücken den Bayern-Spieler jetzt die Daumen, dass sie mit breiter Brust als Champions-League-Sieger zu uns kommen. Ein Bayern-Sieg wäre auch gut für den deutschen Fußball."

*Bundestrainer Joachim Löw* "Wir drücken alle die Daumen, dass die Münchner das Finale gewinnen und danach in der kommenden Woche gesund zu uns nach Südtirol kommen. Wenn die Münchner das begehrte Triple feiern können, gibt uns das auch bei der Nationalmannschaft viel Auftrieb. Die Bayern-Spieler werden mit großem Selbstbewusstsein und Ehrgeiz zu uns ins Trainingslager nach Südtirol kommen. Das kann sich für die Nationalmannschaft nur positiv bei der WM auswirken."

*Ex-Nationalkeeper Jens Lehmann* "Bayern München spielt den schöneren Fußball und hat eine hervorragende Chance, das Finale zu gewinnen."

*Ski-Alpin-Star Felix Neureuther* "Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Bayern das Triple holen!"

*Werder-Coach Thomas Schaaf* "Am Samstag bin ich dann Fan von Bayern München. Ich hoffe, dass sie das Triple perfekt machen können. Sie haben die Chance dazu, ich traue es ihnen zu. Allerdings hat der Kollege aus Mailand, Jose Mourinho, ganz sicher etwas dagegen."

*Ex-Bundesliga-Stürmer Ailton* ""Heute vergesse ich für 90 Minuten, dass ich im Herzen Bremer bin. Klar, Rosalie und ich sind heute Bayern-Fans, ich habe großen Respekt vor ihrer Leistung, sie haben eine Super-Saison gespielt. Mein Tipp: 2:0 für Bayern!"

*Box-Champion Wladimir Klitschko* "Ich war schon beim Endspiel-Sieg über Valencia vor Ort dabei, ich bringe den Bayern in Madrid wieder Glück."

*Box-Promoter Don King* "Ich liebe Deutschland, schlagt Berlusconi!"


----------



## Nick_A (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Sodala...in der Halbzeitpause vom Champions-League-Finale mal schnell ne eilige Kurzmeldung zum heutigen Angel- und Fangtag.


- Sehr windig...Offshore-Trip damit nicht möglich
- Darum zur 7-Meilen-Brücke gefahren.
- Einen Nurse-Shark mit etwa 2m (etwas drüber) gefangen
- Mehrere Barracuda-Angriffe gehabt

*......UND ENDLICH KONNTE ICH MEINE TARPON-ENTJUNGFERUNG FEIERN !!!*

Tarpon von geschätzten 50 Pfund erfolgreich alleine gedrillt und am Boot gehabt (hab noch ins Vorfach gegriffen....damit gilt der als gefangen  !!! :vik

Wollte gerade noch meine Kamera hervorkramen....da hat er sich dann mit nem mächtigen Sprung und zweifachem Salto verabschiedet !!! :q #6

Ein Traum...und das ca. 55min vor dem Bayern-Finale...jetzt muss nur noch Bayern gewinnen, dann wär´s perfekt (liegen aber gerade 0:1 hinten )...aber datt wird auch noch ! :m

Bis später #h
Robert (der doch erfolgreich Tarpon fangen kann:vik


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*****VERLOREN******
Jedoch hat in meinen Augen Inter Mailand verdient gewonnen!


----------



## guifri (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Äääähhh, Guido....
> 
> Beginnen wir nochmals von vorne (so von Hausfrau zu Hausfrau)...irgendwas scheint da noch nicht ganz klar zu sein
> 
> ...



hi robert,

mit lieferung und so habe ich schon klar gemacht. aber mir war nicht klar, dass ich extra bescheid geben muss wegen slippen :q danke nochmal.

das boot sollte eigentlich früh geliefert werden, aber das kläre ich vorher noch mal genau ab.


----------



## Nick_A (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Und wo bleiben die Glückwünsche zum Tarpon ? :q :q

|smash:#y


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

mußten doch erst mal fußball schauen.  Petri mein "Jäger" ;-)


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

super petra zu dieser einstellung! fühle mich in meiner unmaßgeblichen meinung bestätigt. ;-)


----------



## guifri (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Und wo bleiben die Glückwünsche zum Tarpon ? :q :q
> 
> |smash:#y



Na hier

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM TARPON!!!!:vik:|stolz:|schild-g#g


----------



## Nick_A (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Na also...geht doch 

Leider konnte ich kein Foto schiessen...aber die Bilder sind bei mir im eigenen ROM fest eingebrannt und dort für die Zukunft immer abrufbar :q :q

Morgen wird es windtechnisch wohl noch einen "Brücken-(Angel-)Tag" geben....aber danach kommt der Wind zurück und es wird wieder den Offshore-Arten nachgestellt.

Eine GANZ GROßE Rechnung hab ich ja noch offen....die komischen Dinger mit der spitzen Schnauze müssen noch gefangen werden ! :m

Sodala...bis morgen #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Na also...geht doch
> 
> 
> Eine GANZ GROßE Rechnung hab ich ja noch offen....die komischen Dinger mit der spitzen Schnauze müssen noch gefangen werden ! :m
> ...




Da möchte ich bei sein


----------



## Scarver74 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hallo Tarpon-Jäger,

dann mal Glückwunsch für die Tarponnase und das ganz alleine ohne Gudie etc.. Das zählt doch gleich doppelt. Entweder hast Du dann 2 gefangen und das Gewicht mal zwei (lach). Euch dann schöne Tage an der Brücke. Ich bin seit gestern der Forellenkönig von Itzelsberg. Lief echt gut!!

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Germany

Andi


----------



## Nick_A (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> Da möchte ich bei sein



Guten Morgen zusammen, #h

ich hoffe, dass ich das bereits vor Eurer Ankunft erledigt habe und dann mit Euch gemeinsam noch ein/zwei drauflegen kann.  :q



@Andi #h

Danke für die Glückwünsche...hat auch lange genug gedauert....seit nunmehr 7 Jahren haben mich die Teile geärgert !!! 

War doch klar, dass Du der Forellenkönig wirst ! Wer denn sonst !?! :q #6 :vik:

Wieviele haste denn in dem schönen Gewässer fangen können und was war die Max-Größe ?

Dann geniesst jetzt mal das sonnige Wetter in Good Old Germany !

Ich hol mir jetzt nen frisch gebrutzelten Kaffee und wecke Petra auf :q

Dann kann sie auch gleich ein "Good-Morning-Foto" schiessen und reinstellen. Wobei...wenn Sie in die Richtung wie sonst fotofiert ist es wolkenfrei und hell....und dort wo der Wind herkommt, kommt gerade ne fette Regenwolke mit  |gr:

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Picture, or it didn't happen!



Fang mal einen...und dann noch alleine auf´m Boot und ohne Möglichkeit hinterherzufahren...und dann noch nen Foto hinzubekommen ist wohl die Kaiserdisziplin 

Hätte auch gern nen Foto gehabt....aber is´ halt nicht 

Aber ich weiss ja, dass ich ihn gefangen habe...und wenn es jemand nicht glaubt ist das auch nicht schlimm und mir wurscht  :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Good morning friends - it is sunday and I am a little be tired.

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION !!!​*


----------



## guifri (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen, #h
> 
> ich hoffe, dass ich das bereits vor Eurer Ankunft erledigt habe und dann mit Euch gemeinsam noch ein/zwei drauflegen kann.  :q



nur leine Hetze..du hast Urlaub


----------



## Nick_A (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Dann weisst Du ja, wie ich die Teile verfluche...und kannst Dir sicher auch vorstellen, wie happy ich bin, nachdem ich jahrelang erfolglos auf die Nasen gefischt habe und jetzt endlich nen "mittleren" fangen konnte.

Ich habe vermutlich in den letzten 7 Jahren mindestens 20 Tarpons gehakt und gedrillt....aber immer verloren :q

Bis auf letztes Jahr....da hatte ich nen kleineren bereits am Boot, wollte den Foto holen und genau dabei ist er mir dann in die (stehende) Schraube vom Boot geschwommen und konnte sich dadurch (durch nen beherzten Sprung) kurz vor dem Foto befreien.

Damals hab ich nicht "ins Vorfach gegriffen"...darum galt der damals für mich auch nicht als "gefangen". 

Dies (ins Vorfach greifen) hab ich diesmal vor dem Foto erledigen wollen...und auch geschafft. Und damit ist die Nase gefangen gewesen !!! :q :q

Irgendwann wird´s dann auch mit nem Foto klappen 

@ Guido #h

was frühzeitig erledigt werden kann, wird erledigt :q :q*

Ganz nach dem Motto: *

Was Du heute (diese Woche) kannst besorgen, das verschiebe nicht auf morgen (nächste Woche). 

Vielleicht klappt´s ja auch nicht, ich finde keine(n)....dann müssen wir es halt die Woche dananch gemeinsam machen ! :m

Demnächst zieh ich (und Petra vielleicht auch) los und gucken mal an der 7-MB nach dem Rechten !


----------



## guifri (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

So, hab beim Bootsvermieter die Brisanz deutlich gemacht, was passieren kann, wenn ich das Boot nicht rechtzeig habe 


Hier ein Auszug aus der Antwortmail:
"But no worries, I have spoken to Capt. Bob and the boat will be delivered at 7:30AM on Saturday morning in time for you to hit the water after your  breakfast.  "


Jetzt muss ich doch galtt um 6 aufstehen..Mal schauen, was mein Mitfahrer dazu sagt


----------



## zandermouse (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

@guifri,
eigentlich ist ja das Anglerboard eine Sache von Geben und Nehmen.|wavey:

Was erfahren wir denn Morgen ? Einen schönen Wetterbericht von Fischmäulchen ? :q

Es könnte auch sein, dass wir morgen erleben, dass Eure Klospülung nicht funktioniert ! #6

Was können wir denn dazu beitragen, damit sich Euer Thema wieder auf das Angeln konzentriert ? Immer, wenn ihr einen Fisch gefangen habt, habt ihr leider die Kamera auf dem Klo vergessen, oder was ? |uhoh:

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Nick_A (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



zandermouse schrieb:


> @guifri,
> eigentlich ist ja das Anglerboard eine Sache von Geben und Nehmen.|wavey:
> 
> Was erfahren wir denn Morgen ? Einen schönen Wetterbericht von Fischmäulchen ? :q
> ...



Du bist ja ein lustiger Geselle :q :q

Ich spar mir lieber nen Kommentar...sollen andere übernehmen. 

*Übrigens:*
Du wirst hier nicht gezwungen mitzulesen ! :q :q


----------



## Nick_A (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Und für die Anderen die´s interessiert....

...war heute an der 7-Meilen-Brücke beim Spass-Angeln auf Jack-Crevalles. Lustige Teilchen und bezogen auf Ihr Gewicht wirklich extrem kampfstark.

Da ich ja öfters alleine auf dem Boot bin, habe ich von Petra zu Weihnachten eine Action-Cam geschenkt bekommen. Das ist so eine Kamera, die man z.B. auf den Kopf mit nem Stirnband aufziehen kann und dann die Hände frei hat für andere Dinge (z.B. zum Angeln). Da sie bis zu 3m wasserdicht ist, ist sie folglich auch "angeltauglich".

Habe sie heute zum ersten mal benutzt und konnte damit u.a. die Jack-Fänge schön filmen. Habe sie einfach "durchlaufen lassen" und in vielleicht 15min 5 Jack-Crevalle-Fänge gefilmt. Werde den Video dann asap einstellen.

Insgesamt konnte ich heute so um die 15 Jacks fangen (und natürlich releasen...sind nicht genießbar ).

Unsere Nachbarn waren heute (trotz starkem Wind und Wellen) weit draussen beim Dolphin-Fischen. Sie konnten insgesamt 10 Stück erbeuten, die meisten zwischen 7 und 8 Pfund. Einen schönen, großen Bull konnten Sie auch noch auf die Kiemen legen....der Hübsche hatte 42 Pfund ! :m #6

Grüße und bis morgen #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Was erfahren wir denn Morgen ? Einen schönen Wetterbericht von Fischmäulchen ? :q
> 
> Es könnte auch sein, dass wir morgen erleben, dass Eure Klospülung nicht funktioniert !



Vielen Dank!|wavey:
Blättere doch bitte bei unserem Thread einfach weiter, dann kann ich mir jeglichen doofen Kommentar ersparen.
Und gleich zur Info - werde auf keine Meldung mehr von dir reagieren, nicht das du denkst diesen Thread hierzu zu missbrauchen.

So long!|wavey:


----------



## zandermouse (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!|wavey:
> Blättere doch bitte bei unserem Thread einfach weiter, dann kann ich mir jeglichen doofen Kommentar ersparen.


 
Das werde ich, obwohl ich noch keinen doofen Kommentar von Dir finden konnte ! Das Problem ist jedoch, dass ein weiterblättern erst möglich wird, wenn ihr den Thread erstellt habt, was ja noch nicht der Fall ist. Ich höre gerade die neue (alte) Dark Funeral und muss noch 'ne Kritik schreiben, deswegen bin ich ein wenig unkonzentriert ! (Geile Platte, wie ich finde, die Schweden können halt was.)



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Und gleich zur Info - werde auf keine Meldung mehr von dir reagieren, nicht das du denkst diesen Thread hierzu zu missbrauchen.so long!|wavey:


Das ist sehr schön ! Ich werde das beherzigen.

So long !

zandermouse


----------



## guifri (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Und für die Anderen die´s interessiert....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn wir nächste Woche zu zweit bzw. zu viert sind, können wir uns auch ein bisschen was trauen. Alleine in den Wellen ist doof, aber mit mehreren geht das schon besser...Das Doofe ist ja,dass den Fischgesellen der Wellengang reltaiv wurst ist. 

Und, wie war die Verdauung heute?|uhoh:#h


----------



## MaVo1 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

bitte Euren Elan beim Schreiben nicht nehmen lassen. Bestimmte Kommentare hier sind unglaublich, aber mir fehlen noch die Worte. Robert, Du kennst mich, muss mich echt zusammenreißen.ICH möchte auch wissen, wenn es in Eurer Angelunterkunft einen kapitalen WC-Wasserschaden gibt (lach). Freu mich schon auf Euren nächsten ausführlichen Bericht.

Zum Itzelberger gibts mehr Infos, wenn ihr wieder in Germany seid.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## MaVo1 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Bin bei Marco, dehalb der fälschliche Absender. Er schreibt später auch noch einen Kommentar. Waren gestern an unserem eigenen Weiher, aber dazu auch mal mehr.

Gruß


----------



## Nick_A (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> Wenn wir nächste Woche zu zweit bzw. zu viert sind, können wir uns auch ein bisschen was trauen. Alleine in den Wellen ist doof, aber mit mehreren geht das schon besser...Das Doofe ist ja,dass den Fischgesellen der Wellengang reltaiv wurst ist.
> 
> Und, wie war die Verdauung heute?|uhoh:#h



Unsere Nachbarn (ist eher eine große Gesellschaft/Familie + Frunde) sind mit insgesamt 3 Booten da !!!! Da lässt es sich leicht auch bei Wellen "im Flottenverband" fahren :q

Sie sind nach eigenen Aussagen aber schon "beaten up from the waves" worden :q :q

Schaue gerade in den Wetterbericht, Radarkarten und Windvorhersagen ... datt sieht heute ab 11 Uhr echt passabel aus mit Winden aus NO (SO wäre zwar besser) zwischen 8 und 10mph !!! Damit wird Petra wieder ins Boot eingeladen und es geht Offshore !   Jippie !!!|jump:

Wind ist den Fischels aber nicht (!) wurscht....die beissen bei Wind und Wellen definitiv besser und sind weniger vorsichtig. Darum sind Winde zwischen 8 und 12mph nach meiner Meinung eigentlich ein idealer Kompromiss aus "Wellen und Bootsfahrtauglichkeit". #6

Kaffee läuft schon...jetzt erstmal in Ruhe Frühstücken...in 2-3h geht´s dann los (dann kommt der Wind auch noch etwas zurück).


----------



## Nick_A (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



MaVo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr beiden,
> 
> bitte Euren Elan beim Schreiben nicht nehmen lassen. Bestimmte Kommentare hier sind unglaublich, aber mir fehlen noch die Worte. Robert, Du kennst mich, muss mich echt zusammenreißen.ICH möchte auch wissen, wenn es in Eurer Angelunterkunft einen kapitalen WC-Wasserschaden gibt (lach). Freu mich schon auf Euren nächsten ausführlichen Bericht.
> 
> ...



Hi Andi, #h

gibt leider immer noch von keinem kapitalen WC-Wasserschaden zu berichten. #d

Die Jack-Crevalles gestern haben aber mächtig Laune  gemacht....so was an nem deutschen See zu haben, das wäre nen Traum ! Die Kampfkraft ist einfach der Hammer :l Gut, sind ja auch verwandt mit dem legendären GT (Giant Trevally) ! 

Unglaublich auch immer, wenn dann nen größerer Schwarm vorbeikommt und das gesamt Plateau plattmacht. Konnte ich mit der Kamera auch schön filmen. Da brennt förmlich das Wasser und die Kleinfische spritzen in alle Richtungen auseinander und suchen Ihre Flucht "in der Luft". Blöd nur, dass sie kurz danach wieder im Wasser landen und von den Jacks verspeisst werden !!! :q :q :q

Ich habe mir gestern weitere Kommentare zum lieben Poster (oder Poser ? :q) oben verkniffen....einfach mal bisschen in seinem Profil nachschauen und paar Berichte lesen/Fotos angucken von ihm, etc. dann kann man sich gaaaanz einfach eine eigene Meinung bilden und man merkt schnell, dass sich jeder Stunk und jede Aufregung darüber nicht lohnt ! :q :q

Viel Glück noch an Eurem Weiher (heute ist doch Feiertag in Deutschland, richtig ?) ! Liebe Grüße auch an Marco !

@ Guido
Die Stelle muss ich Euch zeigen und müssen wir bei auflaufend Wasser unbedingt mal befischen. Wenn die Pin-Fischlis fit sind (also ordentlich zappeln) ist wirklich jeder Wurf nen Treffer !!! :l

Der Fisch macht selbst aus einem Nicht-Angler einen Angelverückten !!! :q


Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Scarver74 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi Robert,

logo, heute ist Feiertag. Was steht heute jetzt bei Euch an?

Wir verfolgen mit großem Interesse Eure Berichte und sind auch schon ganz gespannt, wenn Guido zu Euch stößt und ihr die Gewässer zu viert unsicher macht. Ist schon besser, wenn mal ein großer draufknallt und du nicht alleine alles machen musst. Wobei für ein Bild oder eine Filmsequenz von Deinen 4 Sailbissen würde ich schon viel geben (lach).

Gruß

Andi

Ps: Falls es Dich interessiert. Marco und ich gehen nächste WE für ein paar Tage an den Edersee.


----------



## Nick_A (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Bei den 4 Sails gleichzeitig am Haken hab ich sicher einen Gesichtsausdruck zwischen grenzenloser Begeisterung und abgrundtiefer Verzweiflung gehabt :q :q

Edersee ?? Sauber ! Na dann vorab bereits mal viel Spass und Erfolg von mir !

@ Guido #h

Mit welcher Linie fliegt Ihr denn ? Ich sehe hier gerade die Schlagzeile 



> *British Airways:
> Flugbegleiter streiken 5 Tage*



Nachdem der Vulkano wohl aufgehört hat zu spucken, gibt´s natürlich noch weitere Risiken


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

http://img3.*ih.us/img3/7630/p1010194cz.jpg​
*Marathon, Florida*
Ortszeit: 09:51 EDT
80.3 °F 
Teils Wolkig 
Wind: 6.0 mph from the Nord-Nordost 
Windböen: 12.0 mph  
Druck: 29.86 inch (steigend)  
Sicht: 10.0 Meilen  


Best Regards
Your functional lavatory


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

jo, dann spült noch und viel spaß aufm wasser. ;-)


----------



## spy (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Ich lese seit Jahren gerne und erheitert mit. Auch wenn der Stil eben etwas den Gulli runter geht, lasst Euch nicht entmutigen. 

Ihr seid auf dem richtigen Topf unterwegs.

TL + lange Nasen #h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Mir ist bewusst, dass es für Robert echt sauschwer ist alleine Bootsnavi, Drill und dann auch noch Fotos schiessen zu müssen. 

Dank Ginger könnte ich nun locker mehrere Stunden auf dem Boot verbringen, jedoch bin ich den Urlaub mit einer gerissenen Sehne an der Schulter angetreten (werde nach dem Urlaub operiert) und muss nun ganz genau den Wind und auch den Wellengang ins Auge fassen, sonst ist der Urlaub schnell vorbei! 

Morgen soll es ziemlich windstill werden, somit bin ich dann wieder mit an Board! ;-)


----------



## Scarver74 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi Petra,

das mit Deiner Schulter ist ja nicht so schön, von hier auf jeden Fall alles Gute. Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt morgen mit und Du kannst mit Deinem Robert einen schönen Angeltag auf dem Wasser verbringen. So eine Bootstour mit solch einem Ruderboot macht doch Spaß (grins) und bekommt man auch nicht überall. Das Bild vom Wetter hast Du sehr originell eingebaut. Du bist halt thematisch immer auf dem Laufenden....

Jetzt Euch viel Spaß!

LG

Andi


----------



## Nick_A (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Sodala...wir (ja, Petra war nun doch bereits heute mit dabei :q) sind vor 30min vom Weit-Offshore-Trip wohlbehalten zurückgekommen.

Überraschend ist meine Maus dann doch noch mitgegangen und wir haben wieder eine seeehr weiten Trip Offshore gemacht.

Es ging wieder über die 670ft-Wassertiefe raus...und dann nochmals locker 4-5 Meilen weiter südlich (dann wird das Wasser aber nicht mehr tiefer). Schätze mal, dass wir heute etwa 11 Meilen hinter dem Riff waren.

Wind (11 Meilen aus Nord-Ost) und Wellen waren klasse. Mit dem Nord-Wind sind die Wellen dann meist auch nicht ganz so hoch. Petra hat sich wiedermal fein gemacht....absolut keine Probleme und Quängelleien.  Und da ja leider Ihre linke Schulter nicht wirklich fit ist, hat sie den Captain gemacht und ich durfte Leinen kontrollieren (Weed), Ballyhoos und andere Köder draufmachen und insbesondere alle Drills übernehmen :q :m

Wie immer ... 5min nach dem Start der erste Fisch auf etwa 300ft (warum eigentlich jedesmal so schnell ?!?!?). War zwar nur nen kleiner Chicken-Dolphin, der gleich wieder schwimmen durfte.

Dann ging erstmal ne ganze Weile nix, bis wir auf etwa 500ft die nächsten zwei Dolphins bis ca. 7 Pfund verhaften durften.

Gaaaanz weit draussen dann ging überhaupt nix...zum Verzweifeln !!! Was wir Meilen abgespult haben wir nicht mehr feierlich !!! Selbst in der sonst erstklassigen "Tuna-Zone" ging heute nix.

Abends dann beim wieder reinschleppen fanden wir dann eine frisch aufgebaute Weedline auf nur 220ft bis 180ft Wassertiefe mit Vögeln, etc.

Da es soooo flach war, interessierte diese Weedline auch keinen anderen....wir nahmen aber die Chance wahr und durften insgesamt nochmals 4 oder 5 Dolphin sowie 1 Blackfin-Tuna (LECKER SASHIMI :l :l) erbeuten.

2 Dolphin und den Blackfin nahmen wir mit...und das Sashimi gibt´s dann morgen zum Futtern mit Soja-Sauce und Wasabi...natürlich roh ! :l #6

Petra wird nachher noch Fotos reinstellen....jetzt heißt es erstmal schnell duschen und dann geht´s zum Futtern ins "Porky´s" ....die Baby-Ribs und insbesondere die gefüllten Peperoni-Paprikas sind dort seeehr zu empfehlen !!!! :m

Bis später #
Robert


----------



## MaVo1 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hey ihr beiden!

Ich hab es mir doch erspart noch einen Kommentar zum Beitrag von Zandermousse zu schreiben. Finde es echt schade, daß sich Petra und Robert hier Mühe machen und versuchen super Bilder und Infos zu posten und dann irgendwelche Leute noch dumme Kommentare da lassen. Übrigens - danke auch immer an die Food und Shopping Tips von Petra. Wir können froh sein, daß die beiden so aktiv ihre Berichte schreiben. So was sieht man hier selten.

Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder und das Video!

Weiter so...


----------



## Nick_A (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi Marco, #h

danke Dir (und auch den anderen Vorpostern) für Eure positiven Kommentare...das läßt doch gleich den anderen Blödsinn vergessen 

Wir schreiben eben nicht "nur" einen Angelbericht, sondern einen kompletten Urlaubsbericht, damit man auch sehen kann, dass man hier auch noch ein paar andere Dinge (ausser Angeln) unternehmen kann. Und zumindest für uns gehören da u.a. Shopping und vor allem gut Futtern definitiv mit dazu.


Zum gestrigen Tag nochmals (Bilder kommen gleich von Petra):

Unsere "Nachbarn" waren gestern bereits ab 07:10 Uhr (als sackfrüh :q) draussen auf dem Wasser und konnte insgesamt 20 Dolphin fangen (mit drei Booten). Wie wir haben sie die meisten Dolphins nicht so weit draussen gefangen, sondern eher zwischen 420 und 550ft.

Neben 19 "Chicken-Dolphin" (bis etwa 8 Pfund) konnten sie aber noch einen erstklassigen Bull mit gemessenen 37 Pfund auf Ballyhoo fangen !!! Fettes Teil ! Bild kommt jetzt dann.

Bei uns (oder mir, schaun mer mal ob Petra mitkommt...ist immer ne kurzfristige Entscheidung bei Ihr :q) geht es heute auch etwas früher los....hoffentlich sind wir in 45min draussen !!!!

Grüße und bis heute abend #h
Robert


----------



## Scarver74 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Good morning USA,

gähn, bei uns schon wieder Mittagszeit.

Ja ja die Nachbarn machen es vor. Vielleicht solltet ihr euch einfach mal auch ganz früh rausquälen. Evtl. nur einmal. Solltet ihr dann keine überragenden Fänge haben, könnt ihr immer sagen, wir haben es ja versucht (grins). So jetzt genießen wir hier noch die letzten Sonnenstrahlen, ab heute Abend soll es schon wieder schlechter werden. Wann stößt Guido zu Euch?

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Nun die Bilder zum gestrigen Tag!

http://img405.*ih.us/img405/5453/p1010202rs.jpg

http://img717.*ih.us/img717/1184/p1010200d.jpg

http://img101.*ih.us/img101/8593/p1010204j.jpg

http://img208.*ih.us/img208/5760/p1010207h.jpg

http://img257.*ih.us/img257/5930/p1010215u.jpg

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/4961/p1010221q.jpg

http://img638.*ih.us/img638/5108/p1010222j.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*GOOD MORNING GERMANY!! *(Working folks):vik:

http://img684.*ih.us/img684/7840/p1010228y.jpg​
*Marathon, Florida*
Ortszeit: 08:41 EDT 
82.8 °F 
Wolkig 
Feuchtigkeit: 67% 
Wind: Ruhig 
Windböen: 3.0 mph  
Druck: 29.83 inch (steigend)  
Hitzeindex: 87 °F  
Sicht: 10.0 Meilen


----------



## Nick_A (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Der "Lappen Fleisch" auf den zweitletzten Foto war übrigens der 37-Pfund-Dolphin :q :q

@ Andi #h

Guido kommt Freitag abend. 

Erster Angeltag für Ihr wird damit der Samstag sein....wenn sein Boot geliefert wird, Fluglotsen oder Service-Personal nicht streiken, nicht doch noch ein Vulkan ausbricht und Asche ausspuckt, die Amis ihn reinlassen und auch seine Ruten heile in USA ankommen...kann noch viel passieren :q :q :q. ****STICHELUNDSCHNELLWEGDUCK****


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Das ist der Dolphinkopf zu dem Lappen Fleisch, den Mike im vorherigen Foto präsentiert!

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/7886/p1010218l.jpg​


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Woha geile Fotos #6

Mahi Mahi ist aber ein feiner Kram! Lecker Schmakofatzo


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Gestern waren wir im *Porky's Bayside *zum Futtern with Live Music Every Night!

Located at 1410 Overseas Highway, Marathon, FL 33050 

Es gab lecker Wild Chili Poppers, Gusto Fried Calamari and Porky's Famous Fall-Off-The-Bone Spareribs served with garlic bread and French fries.:vik:

http://img692.*ih.us/img692/8381/porkys.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



MaVo1 schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf ... das Video!



Upps.... da war doch was!!!|bigeyes

Mann und Technik, sag ich da nur!#6 Die ActionCam hätte schon super funktioniert, nur Robert hat wohl alles gefilmt, der Fisch war blos nicht zu sehen!:vik:

Na ja, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal!#h


----------



## Nick_A (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

So ein Blödsinn...wenn man genau schaut, sieht man mindestens ein paar Schwanzflossen...und die Drills sieht man in jedem Fall....ausserdem kommen heute ja sicher noch ein paar Drills mit dazu. :q

Ich fahr jetzt jedenfalls endgültig los und melde mich hiermit ab zum Fischen !!!#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

PetriHeil Nick!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi,Ihr beiden,mal by the way,rein interessehalber,gib´s kein Mindestmass für Mahi-Mahi dort in Florida,nur mal so gefragt ????
Oder sind die frei zur Jagd ????

Gruss Martin


Der  STF  #6


----------



## guifri (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Der "Lappen Fleisch" auf den zweitletzten Foto war übrigens der 37-Pfund-Dolphin :q :q
> 
> @ Andi #h
> 
> ...



Pass op du! Sonst wird die rheinische Frohnatur bächtig möse...:g


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Ich konnte dies hierzu finden (Robert kann da bestimmt etwas sagen).

68B-41.003 Size Limit.
(1) In the Atlantic Ocean, no person shall harvest any dolphin with a fork length less than 20 inches.
(2) No person harvesting for commercial purposes shall harvest, possess while in or on the waters of the state, land, sell, or exchange any dolphin with a fork length less than 20 inches.

Specific Authority Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. Law Implemented Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. History–New 1-1-91, Formerly 46-41.003, Amended 1-3-05.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi Guifri,

Robert ist gerade noch am Boot - heute hat er zwei riesige Dolphins mitgebracht! Die Familienernährung funktioniert endlich!


----------



## Nick_A (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> PetriHeil Nick!



Hat geholfen, Kai ! Danke !!! :m #6

Habe heute insgesamt 7 kleinere Dolphins gefangen, welche aber alle noch "legal" (also über 20 inch von Kopf bis zum Beginn des Schwanzes , genauer gesagt bis zur Schwanzgabel...nicht bis zum ende !gewesen....Petra hat oben genau den richtigen Passus gefunden ! #6) gewesen wären.

Ausserdem hab ich heute noch zwei ganz schöne Cows (also Mädels) gefangen. Das größere Mädel wog etwas unter 30 Pfund. :vik:

Heute haben unsere "Nachbarn" nur kleinere gefangen. Ein Boot mit 3 kleineren Mahi-Mahis, das zweite Boot ebenfalls mit 3 kleineren MM und das dritte Boot hatte 20 kleine Dolphin. Sie waren heute auch gaaaanz weit draussen bei 850ft....sie sind also etwa 20Meilen weit draussen gewesen (nochmal 6-7 weiter wie ich).

Gefangen habe ich fast alle Dolphins "in versprenkelten Weedfeldern " (hat sonst keiner gemacht...ist auch ein jenseits Stress, da man laufend einkurbeln, Weed wegmachen und Köder wieder rauslassen muss). Dort haben sich aber die größern Mädels aufgehalten. Also war meine Taktik auf die Großen gar nicht mal so falsch ! :q :q

Von Petra kommen dann demnächst wieder die Fotos (danke an dieser Stelle für diesen lieben Service :m).

Morgen wird Petra sicher wieder mitkommen....dann geht es aber definitiv früh los....auch heute ging nachmittags (bzw. ab 13:00 Uhr) fast gar nix mehr !

Grüße und bis demnächst #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> Pass op du! Sonst wird die rheinische Frohnatur bächtig möse...:g



Ach...ist das schön, Deinen wunden Punkt zu kennen :q :q

Klappt aber nur bis Freitag, wenn Ihr dann endlich da seid (was ich ja ehrlich gesagt auch hoffe ).


----------



## guifri (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hat geholfen, Kai ! Danke !!! :m #6
> 
> Habe heute insgesamt 7 kleinere Dolphins gefangen, welche aber alle noch "legal" (also über 20 inch von Kopf bis zum Beginn des Schwanzes , genauer gesagt bis zur Schwanzgabel...nicht bis zum ende !gewesen....Petra hat oben genau den richtigen Passus gefunden ! #6) gewesen wären.
> 
> ...



lass mir ein paar dolphins drin...

ich liebe mahi mahi blackened!!!


----------



## Nick_A (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi Martin #h

Petra hat ja schon die richtige Antwort gegeben. Es gibt auch noch ein Bag-Limit pro Mann bzw. Boot. Ich glaube pro Boot sind es 30 Dolphins. Muss nachher mal nachschauen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Für mich war heute Faulenzen angesagt und somit war ich am Sombrero Beach.

Obwohl es immer wieder bewölkt war kann ich sagen, dass heute der heisseste Tag war. Eine Abkühlung im Meer musste ich mehrmals nehmen!#6

http://img30.*ih.us/img30/9664/p1010230w.jpg​


----------



## guifri (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Sag mal... was ist eigentlich mit den Sails und Wahoos? Sind keine da?


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Ein Hossa auf die Keys! Viel Spass und holt noch was Schickes raus!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

... und wenn ich im Dezember "*Grandma*" werde, hab ich auch schon gesehen was ich nächstes Jahr hier in Florida machen werde! Als stolze Omi herumstolzieren, so wie es die Mamis hier tun!!

Inspiration:
http://img97.*ih.us/img97/2849/p1010229h.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> lass mir ein paar dolphins drin...
> 
> ich liebe mahi mahi blackened!!!



Ich (bzw. wir) fischen uns doch gerade mal warm !!!

Unsere amerikanischen Nachbarn (die Gruppe mit insgesamt ca. 15 Leutchen) gehen wohl jedes Jahr zwei/dreimal hier her und es gibt auch einen "Wanderpreis"....einen Dolphin-Gürtel nach dem Vorbild der "Boxer-Weltmeisterschafts-Gürtel". Wer den größten Dolphin fängt, bekommt den Belt bis zum nächsten Event ! :q :m

Ich habe schon angekündigt (bzw. die Klappe groß aufgerissen :q), dass ich bis Freitag den größten Dolphin und damit den Belt gewinnen werde :q :q

Aktuell liegt der Bestwert ja bei 42 (oder 44?) Pfund von dem schönen Bull von vor 3 Tagen.

Es gibt hier aber noch genug Fischels zu fangen, keine Angst :q

Sails sind nach ein paar Aussagen nur noch vereinzelt da ... dann aber auf "nur" 150ft Tiefe....also echt nah am Ufer. #6


----------



## guifri (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Ich (bzw. wir) fischen uns doch gerade mal warm !!!
> 
> Unsere amerikanischen Nachbarn (die Gruppe mit insgesamt ca. 15 Leutchen) gehen wohl jedes Jahr zwei/dreimal hier her und es gibt auch einen "Wanderpreis"....einen Dolphin-Gürtel nach dem Vorbild der "Boxer-Weltmeisterschafts-Gürtel". Wer den größten Dolphin fängt, bekommt den Belt bis zum nächsten Event ! :q :m
> 
> ...



Und Wahoos?

ich muss jetzt mal in die Heia...bin schon ganz wuschig.


----------



## Nick_A (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Dr.ChaosAD schrieb:


> Ein Hossa auf die Keys! Viel Spass und holt noch was Schickes raus!



Hi Franky #h

schön was von Dir hier zu lesen !!! Wir werden unser Bestes geben!:vik:

Im nächsten Jahr treffen wir uns ja vielleicht wieder "drüben", oder ?

Liebe Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

... sodala endlich die Fangbilder! :vik:

http://img80.*ih.us/img80/1729/p1010234x.jpg

http://img185.*ih.us/img185/3285/p1010236u.jpg

*MÄNNERTREFF AM FISH-CLEANING-TABLE!!*

http://img532.*ih.us/img532/5552/p1010239sh.jpg


*Kuckt mal Robert an - fällt euch was auf?????*
Die Amis schmeissen sich fast wech vor Lachen, weil er hellblaue Haschpapie-shoes trägt beim Angeln!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MaVo1 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Na dann schau mal, dass du einen der vereinzelt noch rumschwimmenden Sails an den Haken bekommst und den Drill mit deiner Action-Cam einfängst. Wird bestimmt ein interessantes Video...

#6


----------



## Nick_A (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> Und Wahoos?
> 
> ich muss jetzt mal in die Heia...bin schon ganz wuschig.



Ist ja fast wie im Chat hier :q :q :q

Wahoos sind leider auch nicht sehr viele da ... datt glaub ich aber nur eingeschränkt, da derzeit alle nur auf Dolphin weit draussen fischen und nicht Riffnah !!!

Kommt halt auf nen Versuch an ! Am Riff selbst sind jedenfalls viele Fische (insbesondere viel Bait !!!) :m


----------



## Nick_A (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



MaVo1 schrieb:


> Na dann schau mal, dass du einen der vereizelt noch rumschwimmenden Sails an den Haken bekommst und den Drill mit deiner Action-Cam einfängst. Wird bestimmt ein interessantes Video...
> 
> #6



Ich geb mein Bestes, Marco !  #6

Die Teile stehen noch gaaanz oben auf der Wunschliste ! Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal unsere Amis ausfischen :q :q :q

P.S.:
Petra wird mich jetzt gleich wieder hauen wg. meinem "übertriebenen Ehrgeiz"  :q


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Sehr feine Fischis, Petri! Jau, nächstes Jahr muss es unbedingt wieder los gehen! Leide trotz Rügenaufenthalts letzte Woche unter Entzug!...naja kein Wunder...super Wetter...super Fische...besser gehts fast nicht...also dann...viel Spass noch und lasst noch ein paar gute Stücke aufscheinen!


----------



## zandermouse (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> 68B-41.003 Size Limit.
> (1) In the Atlantic Ocean, no person shall harvest any dolphin with a fork length less than 20 inches.


 
OK, Viele werden sich fragen, wieviel 20 inches in cm sind:
Das sind ca. 50,8 cm, also das Schonmaß der Zander in unserem Bereich.



> Wahoos sind leider auch nicht sehr viele da ... datt glaub ich aber nur eingeschränkt, da derzeit alle nur auf Dolphin weit draussen fischen und nicht Riffnah !!!


 
Doch, doch, die sind schon da und gerade weit draussen ! Nur sind die leider sehr, sehr viel schwieriger zu fangen, als die pestering Mahis, die die sorgfältig geriggten Köder zerstören. 
Wat is dat auch immer für ein Ärger.  :q:q:q

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Da glaube ich den Einheimischen nun mal mehr und wenn die sagen "im Moment weniger", dann wird es wohl so sein!

Da wir ja bereits schon die Teilchen an der Angel hatten, wissen wir sehr wohl was leichter oder schwieriger ist, aber trotzdem Danke der Hinweise!

Hierzu einer kleiner Anreiz an Rob + Guifri :vik: ein Bild vom letzten Jahr!

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/5373/pict2068.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



zandermouse schrieb:


> OK, Viele werden sich fragen, wieviel 20 inches in cm sind:
> Das sind ca. 50,8 cm, also das Schonmaß der Zander in unserem Bereich.



Ich glaube, dass die Meisten hier das sehr wohl wissen :q :q :q

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie Du Zander misst....aber bei uns wird der Zander vom Kopf bis zum Schwanzende gemessen und die Dolphins eben nur bis zur Schwanzwurzel. Dank des "langen Schwanzes" sind die Teile also nach "Zandermaßstäben" noch etwa 10cm (die Kleinen) bis über 25cm (bei den ganz Großen) länger. :q



zandermouse schrieb:


> Doch, doch, die sind schon da und gerade weit draussen ! Nur sind die leider sehr, sehr viel schwieriger zu fangen, als die pestering Mahis, die die sorgfältig geriggten Köder zerstören.
> Wat is dat auch immer für ein Ärger.  :q:q:q



Warst Du denn schon überhaupt mal in Florida (insbesondere FL-Keys) ? Also ich hab hier nur was von regelmäßigen Trips auf die Phillipinen zu Deiner Frau gelesen....und mehr will ich zu dem Thema auch gar nicht sagen...kann sich jeder selbst seinen Teil denken.

Halt doch noch eins...nach meinem Wissen sind die "pesterigen" (was für ein Wort !!! |uhoh:#d) Mahi-Mahis von Dir laut den letzten Reiseberichten nicht wirklich oft gefangen worden, weil die immer weiter draussen sind. !|gr:

Es wundert mich allerdings schon etwas, dass Du immer wieder in diesen langweiligen Thread hier reinschaust und postest.......


----------



## Nick_A (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Au weia....ich surfe gerade etwas auf der "weekly fisherman" (kostenlose Angel-Zeitschrift der Keys) rum und sehe eben dieses Foto hier .... watt ein fetter Amberjack !!! UNGLAUBLICH !!! |uhoh:

Aber schaut selbst [KLICK MICH]

Sodala...jetzt geht´s aber gleich ins Betti....morgen wollen wir früh raus !:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Sauber Nick #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

GOOD MORNING!!!

Today:
*Marathon, Florida*
Ortszeit: 07:06 EDT
79.4 °F 
Heiter 
Feuchtigkeit: 75% 
Wind: 3.0 mphfrom the SSW
Windböen: 8.0 mph 
Sicht: 10.0 Meilen  

http://img101.*ih.us/img101/6345/p1010241d.jpg​


----------



## Scarver74 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Good Morning USA,

muss so ein Bild sein? Bei uns schüttet es heute, total unangenehmes Wetter. Ne Spaß beiseite, toller Start in den Tag. Windfinder zeigt wenig Wind und tolles Wetter für die nächsten Tage bei Euch an. Die Sails dürfen jetzt eingestellt werden.

Gruß aus good old Germany

Andi


----------



## Nick_A (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Sodala...früh wach und auf sind wir schonmal. Geht heute mal wirklich früh raus, da der Tag auch EXTREM windarm wird und damit vermutlich ab nachmittag ziemlich Beissflaute herrschen wird !!

Darum....nicht viel Zeit zum lange Rumschreiben 

Bis heute abend ... ich will den Gürtel ***Spass*** :q

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Scarver74 schrieb:


> Die Sails dürfen jetzt eingestellt werden.



Vielleicht vesuche ich es heute nachmittag riffnah (wenn draussen eh nix mehr geht) !

Dann schlepp ich auch mal probeweise auf Wahoos....die sollten laut ein paar Ami-Foren/-Seiten derzeit wohl doch (noch) da sein. Wobei hier auf den Keys natürlich nicht mit den echt geilen Waho-Krachern über 80-Pfund zu rechnen ist 

Jetzt aber weg...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Da heute morgen schon die Sonne scheint und kein Stäubchen Wind bläst, habe ich mich entschieden, meinen Körper heute keiner direkten Sonnenbestrahlung auszusetzen und nach Key West zu fahren!

@Dirk: Keine Angst, ich werde die berüchtigte Bar nicht aufsuchen, nicht die Sau rauslassen und keine fremden Jungs anbaggern! #d:k#d


----------



## guifri (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Scarver74 schrieb:


> Good Morning USA,
> 
> muss so ein Bild sein? Bei uns schüttet es heute, total unangenehmes Wetter. Ne Spaß beiseite, toller Start in den Tag. Windfinder zeigt wenig Wind und tolles Wetter für die nächsten Tage bei Euch an. Die Sails dürfen jetzt eingestellt werden.
> 
> ...





|jump:
Saturday Forecast!°!!
From W at 3 mph
Max. Humidity: 	65%
UV Index: 	10+ Extreme

Sunday Forecast

Wind:  	 From WSW at 3 mph
Max. Humidity: 	66%
UV Index: 	10+ Extreme

|jump:#w:a:s#:###v


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Petra, ich kann das sowieso nicht kontrollieren, da ich Einreiseverbot für die USA habe.  Viel Spaß also, was immer du vor hast. ( Ich stell mir gerade vor, wie Robert heute mit Sonnenbrand vom Wasser kommt und seine hellblauen Schühchen trägt.  Hol ihm doch bitte noch nen Sonnenhütchen mit lila Schleife, das sieht dann richtig tuffig aus:  )
duck und weg ;-)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> |jump:
> Saturday Forecast!°!!
> From W at 3 mph
> Max. Humidity: 	65%
> ...



Mensch da freut sich aber einer!!!:vik:

Du sag mal, habt ihr das App. mit oder ohne Küche reserviert? Soll ich euch schon mal was einkaufen? Und sagt mir, was ihr am Samstag frühstücken wollt OK!!!

Ähmmm du sagtest deine Schwester + Schwager kommen auch - haben sie reserviert, denn an diesem Wochenende ist die Hölle los auf den Keys "memorial day"


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Petra, ich kann das sowieso nicht kontrollieren, da ich Einreiseverbot für die USA habe.  Viel Spaß also, was immer du vor hast.



Hallo Dirk,

es war viel zu heiss um unartig zu sein. Wobei ..... ich konnte da was miterleben am Mallory Square, wo mir echt die Spucke weg blieb (das kann ich hier im Board gar nicht schreiben). #d#d#d

Hier waren sie Gott sei Dank schon fertig und sie sieht richtig happy aus!

http://img193.*ih.us/img193/1192/p1010246b.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Key West #6
.... und nen Video hab ich auch noch, den ich aber erst bearbeiten muss!

http://img38.*ih.us/img38/1038/p1010244bi.jpg

http://img265.*ih.us/img265/4214/p1010264r.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> |jump:
> Saturday Forecast!°!!
> From W at 3 mph
> Max. Humidity: 	65%
> ...



Du bist echt ein Glückspilz !!! Schau Dir mal die Windprognose, insbesondere ab Montag, an !

Klick mich

Bis gestern abend stand da bei Montag und Dienstag den ganzen Tag noch Wind bis 22mph drinnen ! Jetzt sind gerade noch tagsüber max. 10mph drinnen ! :vik:

Na, dann kann´s ja fast losgehen :q :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

So etwas bekommt man halt in Key West :vik:

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/5618/bothaq.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*Zum heutigen Angel- bzw. Fangbericht:*

Ich bin heute morgen ja seeehr früh raus. Um 8:00 Uhr war ich bereits auf dem Wasser. Also fuhr ich erstmal die 5Meilen zu 7-Meilen-Brücke, dann 5 Meilen raus zum "Leuchtturm" am Riff...und dann ging´s geradewegs nochmals 12 Meilen raus. Also erstmal nur knapp ne ganze Stunde rumgetuckert (bin ja als Schwabe "Sprit-sparend" mit 4200 U/min gefahren), bis es dann erstmals bei 680 ft "Lines in" hiess.

Ich hab mir erst noch überlegt, ob ich nicht gaaaanz weit rausfahre bis auf 1.000ft ... das wären aber nochmals 8-10 Meilen weiter raus gewesen. Wäre bei dem Traumwetter grundsätzlich möglich gewesen...aber alleine auf dem Boot mit nur einem Boot ist das dann doch etwas zu "risky" gewesen.

Weedlines waren keine zu finden (auf dem ganzen Weg dorthin nicht), Vögel keine da, keine Fischanzeichen....na toll ! 

Also hab ich zwischen dem "versprenkelten Weed" geschleppt und konnte auch insgesamt 8 Mahis fangen. Waren aber alles nur "Kleinere" mit max. 8 Pfund und gingen damit auch wieder über Bord (obwohl alle "legal" zum Mitnehmen waren!).

Dann hab ich noch wild herumgeschleppt, 4 weitere Dolphins gefangen in der gleichen Größenklasse.....und dann ging 5 oder 6 Stunden lang gaaaaaaaar nix :c :c 

Au mann, wie anstrengend trollen und nix fangen sein kann bei extremer Sonne...unglaublich.

Gegen nachmittag hab ich´s dann riffnäher versucht. Auf 300ft hab ich ein paar Vögel gefunden und damit auch wieder ein paar Mahis (glaube 3-4 Stück nochmals gefangen).

Ich hab´s dann mit trollen auf Sail und Wahoos in 130 bi 180ft versucht....Sails gingen zwar nicht ran, aber ich habe zwei proppere Bonitos mit jeweils 5-6 kg gefangen. Verdammt, was die nen Druck auf so ne Rute machen können :m #6

Einen hab ich auf ne "leichte" 30lbs-Rute bestückt mit der Avet SX gefangen....der hat mir innerhalb ein paar Sekunden Schnur runtergerissen, dass es nicht mehr feierlich war obwohl die die Bremse komplett zugemacht habe und damit ungefähr nen Bremsdruck von 5 kg hatte ! Da das nicht gereicht hat, hab ich dann zusätzlich noch mit dem Daumen gebremst (ja, Jetblack, ich weiss...tut aua :q :q), was das Teil dann endlich zum Stoppen gebracht hat. Trotzdem hat der Drill von dem Teilchen ca. 5min gedauert, was für meine Verhältnisse relativ lang ist (insbesondere bezogen auf sein Gewicht von gerademal 5kg !).

Den zweiten Bonito (noch nen Tick größer) hab dann auf ne harte 30lbs-Rute mit Avet MXL draufbekommen....datt ging dann schon etwas besser, da ich die MXL-Bremsscheiben schon EXTREM (!!!) eingeschleift habe (u.a. mit nem fetten Bullshark, etc.).

So hatte ich dann an dem Tag wenigstens zwei schöne Drills ... das Angeln war heute aber schon hart (viel Sonne, wenig Wind, lange keine Fische, etc.)!|uhoh:

Bis morgen #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Mensch da freut sich aber einer!!!:vik:
> 
> Du sag mal, habt ihr das App. mit oder ohne Küche reserviert? Soll ich euch schon mal was einkaufen? Und sagt mir, was ihr am Samstag frühstücken wollt OK!!!
> 
> Ähmmm du sagtest deine Schwester + Schwager kommen auch - haben sie reserviert, denn an diesem Wochenende ist die Hölle los auf den Keys "memorial day"



Hallo Petra,

wir haben keine Küche. Ich glaube, da st nur in kleiner Kühlschrank. Des isch aber nett, dasch Du Dich um unser Frühstück sorgst|rolleyes Also, ich bin quasi auf Diät und esse meist Haferflocken mit Hafermilch und Obst. Mein Freund isst, was da ist  Das Wichtigste ist eigentlich vernünftiger Kaffe :q Aber wir werden auf dem Weg zu den Keys auch irgendwo in nen Supermarkt hüpfen und auch schonmal Verpflegung für den nächsten Tag besorgen.

Ich müsste im Wesentlichen wissen, wo gibt es Eis (für den Cooler), Wasser und Kaffee im näheren Motelumfeld?

Meine Schwester/Schwager haben reserviert. Die kommen aber erst Montag abend in Marathon an.

So long...schon ganz nervös werd...#h


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> Ich müsste im Wesentlichen wissen, wo gibt es Eis (für den Cooler), Wasser und Kaffee im näheren Motelumfeld?



Das Eis gibt´s kostenlos vom / im Kingsail ... eine große Eismaschine steht 40m von Deiner Zimmertüre entfernt ! Auch so nen Pluspunkt/Extraservice vom Kingsail. :m

Weiterer Pluspunkt...fertigen Kaffee gibt´s kostenlos vom Kingsail ca. 8m von Deiner Zimmertüre entfernt direkt am Bootsdock ! Euer Zimmer ist definitiv am nächsten dran (zum Dock und zum Kaffee).

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob es bereits jetzt (es ist 6:30 Uhr hier) den (fertigen) Kaffee gibt, aber jedenfalls früh :q

Zum Einkaufen selbst ... Publix und K-Mart sind etwa 1.000m entfernt. Und direkt neben dem Motel gibt´s Quiznos-Subs (falls Ihr z.B. nen fetiges Sandwich schnell mit auf´s Boot mitnehmen wollt). Ist also alles da und alles in der Nähe !

Petra wird gleich sicher auch etwas antworten....*noch* schläft sie (aber nicht mehr lange ... wird gleich mit Kaffee aufgeweckt :q).


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Verdammt...jetzt weiss ich auch, warum gestern (insbesondere die größeren) Dolphin nicht so gehäuft da waren....der Golfstrom ist derzeit seeeeeeeehr weit weg von der Küste !|gr: 

Gestern war er 35 Meilen südlich vom Leuchtturm am Riff (Sombrero Key light) ... für heute sind die Infos noch nicht da.



> Forecast as of 4:35 am EDT on May 27, 2010
> Synopsis For Keys Coastal Waters From Ocean Reef To Dry Tortugas
> Synopsis
> An area of low pressure over the western Atlantic Ocean will drift slowly eastward today through Friday. A weak area of low pressure will develop near the Florida Panhandle Friday...then drift westward along the northern Gulf Coast through Saturday. *The approximate shoreward edge of the Gulf Stream current...as of may 26th*... 22 nm south of Dry Tortugas light...on Loggerhead Key. 37 nm south of Cosgrove Shoal light...off the Marquesas Keys. 41 nm south of Sand Key light...off Key West. 39 nm south of Looe Key...off Big Pine Key. *35 nm south of Sombrero Key light...off Marathon*. 12 nm southeast of Alligator Reef light...off Islamorada. 9 nm southeast of Molasses Reef light...off Key Largo. 7 nm east of Carysfort Reef light...off Ocean Reef. Gulf Stream information courtesy of the naval oceanographic office.



Mal schauen, was heute so geht ! :m

Grüße und bis heute abend #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Good Morning Germany!

http://img179.*ih.us/img179/987/p1010266y.jpg​
*Marathon, Florida*
Ortszeit: 07:29 EDT
80.1 °F 
Teils Wolkig 
Feuchtigkeit: 68% 
Wind: 2.0 mph from the Nordwest 
Windböen: 8.0 mph  
Sicht: 10.0 Meilen


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Ich fühle mich zerknittert, schniefend und hustend (Dank an die Klimaanlage!!) und musste als erstes heute Morgen daran denken VERFLIXT es ist bereits Donnerstag! #q

Supi, noch 11 mal schlafen, dann darf ich wieder arbeiten! :c#d|evil:

OK, weg mit den Gedanken. Erst mal frühstücken, Ginger einwerfen und dann ab auf´s Boot, Fische ärgern und lauthals schreien *MORGEN KOMMT GUFRI JUNGS*, dann ist Schluss mit Lustig!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> Also, ich bin quasi auf Diät und esse meist Haferflocken mit Hafermilch und Obst.
> 
> ... im näheren Motelumfeld?



Hallo Guifri!

Was bitte ist HAFERMILCH?????|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: Ich kenne keine amerikanische Kuh, die das freiwillig spuckt!:q


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hallo Guifri!
> 
> Was bitte ist HAFERMILCH?????|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: Ich kenne keine amerikanische Kuh, die das freiwillig spuckt!:q



Also ich habe gehört, dass die gentechnisch veränderten Hühner hier sogar Hafereier legen...teils bis zu 50cm groß !!!  |bigeyes

:q :q :q

Nochmals...sollen wir jetzt was besorgen (und wenn ja, was) oder kauft Ihr selber ein ?

*HALLO, PETRA #y ...WIR MÜSSEN LOS !!!* :z|motz:|smash:|splat2:#:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Also bei uns gibt es an Highlight-Tagen zum Frühstück:

Coffee
Orange juice
Two Eggs (scrambled eggs) with tomatoes and onion
Toast
Cream salted butter
Smoked ham
Blueberry Preserves jam

Es fehlen nur noch die Pancakes!!!
Da fällt mir ein - IHOP ist auch gleich um die Ecke bei uns!


----------



## Franky (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Wo sind die Muffins und Donuts (am besten von Dunkin' Donut) :q:q:q French Toast fehlt auch noch... Und Capt'n Crunch Peanut Butter Crunch! Dazu Whole Milk (bloß keine Skim Milk )


----------



## guifri (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Wir kaufen ein...

Hafermilch...ist Oat Milk...rein pflanzlich...lecker, wie flüssige Haferflocken halt |rolleyes


----------



## guifri (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Kurz offtopic aber irgendwie auch nicht...

"Rettungseinsatz läuft laut BP nach Plan
"Top Kill"-Einsatz mit Schlammkanone
zuletzt aktualisiert: 27.05.2010 - 15:57

New Orleans (RPO). Der jüngste Versuch zu Abdichtung des Öllecks im Golf von Mexiko verläuft nach Angaben des Ölkonzerns BP bislang nach Plan. Auf den Videobildern sehe es so aus, als ob nur noch Bohrschlamm und kein Öl mehr aus dem beschädigten Bohrloch ausströme, sagte BP-Einsatzleiter Doug Suttles am auf einer Pressekonferenz in Louisiana. Auch der Chef der Küstenwache, Thad Allen, teilte mit, es strömen kein Gas und kein Öl mehr aus dem Leck. Der obere Teil des Bohrlochs sei "stabilisiert".


Gewissheit habe man aber noch nicht, da das ausströmende Material nicht aufgefangen werden könne. "Wir wissen erst, dass wir erfolgreich waren, wenn nichts mehr fließt", sagte der BP-Manager nach Beginn des jüngsten Versuchs, das Öl-Leck zu schließen. ...."

Hoffentlich klappt´s!!!!#6


----------



## Jan77 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

IHOP um die Ecke nenn ich ja mal echt LUXUS-PUR!!!!:l

Und wenn Peanutbutter dann doch bitte die Skippy Natural Super Chrunchy ;-)

So und nun weiter mit den herrlichen Florida- und Fischbildern#6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Wow...toller Bericht 
Macht echt Spaß hier mitzulesen  Nur warte ich immer noch auf ein Bild von nem Sail oder dem verhoften 42er Mahi Mahi


----------



## mcfishman (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

...ja toller Bericht - btw.post 143 hat mir gut gefallen  :disszandermouse:


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> Hafermilch...ist Oat Milk...rein pflanzlich...lecker, wie flüssige Haferflocken halt |rolleyes



Ich muss gleich :v....klingt ja furchtbar, Guido !!! |uhoh: Du bist aber kein Veganer, oder ? Sondern hast ne Milchallergie ? Wie kann man sowas trinken !

@ Franky
Natürlich gibt´s bei uns nur hole milk....der Rest ist ja zum Abgewöhnen ! Und normalerweise würde es auch Peanut Butter geben...aber die hat Petra wieder aus dem Einkaufswagen genommen mit den Worten "Bist Du irre ???? Datt geht mal gar nicht !" ... dann hat sie irgendwas gemurmelt wie "Schau Dich mal an...." ... ich habe gaaaar keine Ahnung, was sie damit meint !?!? #d


@Guido #h
Gute News ! Auf Bild.de gibt´s dazu auch ne Livecam (funktioniert aber nur mit dem IE und MS Media-Player)).  [KLICK MICH]. 

--> Daumen drücken, dass die Nasen das endlich packen !!! Wenn nicht, dann möge BP komplett enteignet und zerschlagen werden....und alles Vermögen geht dann in den Umweltschutz ! Damit könnte man eine ganze Menge gute Dinge anstellen !

@ Jan und Fabi
Heute gibt´s (von nem Halbtages-Offshore-Trip) nur nen Foto von nem Ordentlichen Bonito....vermutlich liegt die Beissflaute daran, dass der Golfstrom so weit weg ist

Aus dem Grund haben wir es heute morgen auch etwas auf Sail versucht und die Tiefen zwischen 100 und 250ft abgeklappert. Nachdem aber nur der Bonito gebissen hat sind wir dann Offshore...und da ging ja mal gaaaaar nix !:c

Schaun mer mal, was unsere Ami-Nachbarn heute nachmittag anlanden.

Jetzt geht´s erstmal im Pool planschen :vik:

Aber spätestens nächste Woche kommt definitiv noch mindestens nen 42er Mahi (Pfund ! Nicht cm !!! :q).


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



mcfishman schrieb:


> ...ja toller Bericht - btw.post 143 hat mir gut gefallen  :disszandermouse:



Jupp.....sehr kreative Idee von meiner Maus ! :q :m


----------



## guifri (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Aber spätestens nächste Woche kommt definitiv noch mindestens nen 42er Mahi (Pfund ! Nicht cm !!! :q).



Harret aus...die Rettung naht :q


----------



## zandermouse (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Warst Du denn schon überhaupt mal in Florida (insbesondere FL-Keys) ?


 
Ja, in den Morrisound Studios in Tampa. 



Nick_A schrieb:


> Halt doch noch eins...nach meinem Wissen sind die "pesterigen" (was für ein Wort !!! ) Mahi-Mahis von Dir laut den letzten Reiseberichten nicht wirklich oft gefangen worden, weil die immer weiter draussen sind. !


 
Dann hast Du den letzten Reisebericht noch nicht gelesen. 
Da hatten wir eine Invasion von denen und nicht 'mal eine Meile vor der Küste ! 



Nick_A schrieb:


> Es wundert mich allerdings schon etwas, dass Du immer wieder in diesen langweiligen Thread hier reinschaust und postest.......


 
Ja das wundert mich auch. So "viele" Mahis, wie Du bisher hattest, ist der normale Tagesdurchschnitt auf den Philippinen an Sailfish. Na ja, vielleicht fängst Du ja noch einen Sail. Ich glaube nicht mehr daran. 

Gruß

zandermouse

P.S. Die Grafik Deiner "Maus" finde ich auch ganz nett.
War wohl doch ein Griff ins Klo?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*ICH BITTE DICH ZUM LETZTEN MAL - BLEIB EINFACH WEG VON DIESEM THREAD! THANKS!!!*


http://img204.*ih.us/img204/3940/ignoreb.jpg

#d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d​


----------



## guifri (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Naja...manche sind halt nicht umsonst Einzelkämpfer...

Don´t feed the trolls 

Noch 6 Stunden bis zum planmäßigen Abflug!


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Gute Reise!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Moin Guifri!

Guten Flug, kein Öl, kaltes Bier, wenig Luftfeuchtigkeit und dicke Fische wünsch ich Dir #6

@ Nick & FM

Danke für die tollen Zwischenberichte! 
Schön wenigstens für 5 Minuten am Tag wieder da zu sein.


----------



## Scarver74 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Moin Guifri,

auch von den Stuttgartern Grüße, eine gute Reise und vor allem schöne Träume im Flieger von Sails und den Tarponnasen. Das wird sicherlich in der Gruppe eine tolle Angelei und versorgt werdet ihr auch .

Andi


----------



## guifri (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Danke, danke...das wird ein laaaaaaaanger Tag.

Geduld ist ja nicht so meine stärkste Tugend 

Robert, wie sieht´s am Hump aus? Nix mit BF-Tunas ...ich wollte da mal ein bisschen jiggen. Kannze mir aber auch heut Nacht vertellen |uhoh:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> Geduld ist ja nicht so meine stärkste Tugend
> 
> 
> Stimmt,da gebe ich Dir voll Recht.Musste das eine Woche lang am eigenen Leib erfahren.
> ...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Upps verpennt, die Nacht war nicht so der "Bringer". 










In Robert´s Augen kann ich jedoch lesen, sei kein "Weichei", wir brauchen Pinfish´lis, denn Guifri ist bereits unterwegs.

*OK, the weather today:*

Marathon, Florida
Ortszeit: 08:52 EDT 
82.2 °F 
Wolkig (Blödsinn die Sonne knallt!)
Feuchtigkeit: 62% 
Wind: 2.0 mph from the Nordwest 
Windböen: 6.0 mph  
Sicht: 10.0 Meilen


----------



## Nick_A (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Da ist einer aber echt ganz heiß auf´s Fischen ! :q :m

Marathon Hump hab ich mir auch schon für nächste Woche vorgenommen. Muss halt gutes und stabiles Wetter sein, dann können wir auch aus Sicherheitsgründen mit zwei Booten rausfahren...ist schon ne gaaaanze Strecke (17 Meilen nach dem Riff...also insgesamt 22 Meilen raus |uhoh.  Aber mit zwei Booten und guten Wetter ohne Probs machbar.

Ich werde heute noch in einen Angelladen mit sehr gutem Personal und den immer neuesten Infos zum Hump fahren und mir die Infos geben lassen. 

Ach ja...noch was zum gestrigen Angeltag unserer "Ami-Nachbarn"...

Sie mussten diesmal -nach eigener Auskunft- etwa 25 bis 30 Meilen rausfahren, um Fische und Weed zu finden (nach Info vom wunderground.com war der Golfstrom gestern auch 27 Meilen draussen...passt also zu der Aussage).

Gefangen und gelandet haben sie da draussen zwar "nur" viele kleine Mahi-Mahis...aber ein seeehr großer Bull über 50Pfund wurde wohl vom Gaffer vergafft und konnte sich dann unters Boot und dann in die Motorschraube retten, wodurch dann die Schnur gerissen ist |uhoh:#d:c

Ausserdem wurde vom zweiten Boot ein Sail dort draussen gefangen und gelandet...habe schöne Fotos gesehen ! Anscheinend waren dort draussen wohl einige Sails raubend unterwegs. 

Ich hoffe, dass der Golfstrom nächste wieder näher am Riff ist, dann schwimmen die Teile auch hier rum :q :m

Heute haben wir etwas "verpennt"...der Wind kommt ohnehin immer noch aus West / Nordwest (schlechtester Wind zur Angelei!!! #d)...bevor er dann morgen auf Süd und Süd-Ost (bester Wind für die Angelei !#6) umdreht. Guido und sein Kumpel bringen echt die guten Winde wieder mit ! :vik:

Für heute ist erstmal Köderbeschaffung (u.a. lebende Pin-Fische) und Angeln an der Brücke angesagt...Offshore ist wg. dem Wind mit nix zu rechnen...erst wenn der Wind dreht !

Grüße und bis heute abend #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Robert führt gerade seine geschäftlichen Telefonate "godfather persönlich" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und vergisst total, dass ich noch keinen Toast zum Frühstück bekommen habe!


----------



## Nick_A (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Alles erledigt....jetzt kommt der Toast ***LAUTLACH***


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Yesterday....

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/7544/p1010271n.jpg​


----------



## Sockeye (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Ahhhh...ein Fisch 

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nick_A (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Ahhhh...ein Fisch
> 
> VG
> Sockeye



Langer, wenn bei Dir nicht täglich die fetten Lachse und Halibut ins Boot springen, werde ich genüßlich Deinen Alaska-Thread mit süffisanten Kommentaren füllen  :q :q

Bin schon ganz gespannt darauf, was bei Euch oben dann so alles geht und werde natürlich täglich mit dabei sein (zumindest lesetechnisch) ! Bald geht´s bei Dir dann ja auch schon los ...

Aber gut ... die Kaltwasserfische sind ja drilltechnisch eher lahme Enten und müssen das Ganze dann durch nen fetten Körper ausgleichen :q :q

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Der *Memorial Day *(übersetzt: Gedenktag) ist ein US-amerikanischer Feiertag, der jedes Jahr am letzten Montag im Mai zu Ehren der im Krieg für das Vaterland Gefallenen begangen wird.

Ursprünglich wurde an diesem Tag der toten Soldaten in diesem Krieg gedacht, nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg wurde dies auf alle amerikanischen Kriegsgefallenen ausgedehnt.

Traditionell werden an diesem Tag die Friedhöfe der Gefallenen und Gedenkstätten besucht, und die US-Flagge wird bis Mittag auf Halbmast gehisst.

*SOWAS VON GELOGEN!!!!*#d

Hier geht die Party seit Nachmittag schon ab. Eine Familie reiste allein schon mit 23 Köpfen an. Da packte Einer seine Beach-Anlage "Box und Verstärker" aus und als er die anschmiss, gabs Wellen im Pool!!! :q:q:q

Und... er hatte doch tatsächlich unseren Musikgeschmack getroffen (ich wippte nur auf der Liege, wenn es auch mehre Stangen zum ausflippen geben würde INSIDER!!!)


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Ahhhh...ein Fisch
> 
> VG
> Sockeye




Ab sofort gibt es 2 Fische täglich,einen von Nick und einen von Guido .....:q:q

Na dann lasst es mal krachen in FL...:vik:

Gruss Martin

Der  STF  #6


----------



## Nick_A (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Genau so sieht das aus, Martin ! :m #6

Die Beiden sind gestern abend gut (wenn auch müde) angekommen, wir haben noch kurz die Sachen aus dem Auto reingebracht, ein Stündlein geratscht und kurz über morgen -also über heute- geredet., bevor sie dann totmüde um kurz vor 1 Uhr ins Betti gefallen sind.

In ner Stunde wird dann auch das Boot von den Beiden geliefert und danach sehen wir dann, was wir wo machen. 

Genug Pin-Fische hab ich gestern ja gefangen (datt waren locker 100 !!!). Und frische Ballyhoo und Flying Fish (tot) hab ich auch...also kann´s eigentlich auch losgehen.

Schaun mer mal ... werde heute abend berichten !

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Oh Mann...ich kann so nicht arbeiten |rolleyes

Bootseinweisung ist jetzt durch....aber Guido hat doch glatt nachts geschlafen, anstatt sein Tackle aufzubauen !!! |uhoh:#d Als ob schlafen zu so wichtig ist ... macht vermutlich das Alter ! :q:q:q

In spätestens 30min geht´s aber los !


----------



## Nick_A (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Kurzer Bericht zum heutigen Tage (ist schon spät und wir wollen morgen mal früh raus:

- falscher Wind (Nord-West)
- wenig Wind
- keine Wellen
- viel Sonne
- keine Wolken
- Vollmond (da fressen sich die Dolphins nachts schon voll)
- Golfstrom 27 Meilen weit draussen
- kein "echtes" Weed, sondern nur "Gras" aus dem Backcountry.en)
Damit war klar, dass nur was geht, wenn wir weit (über 25 Meilen) rausfahren...sind wir aber nicht.

Gefangen wurden damit beim Schleppen  nur ein ordentlicher Barracuda bis 1,2m

Guido hatte kurz einen ca. 10-15 Pfund schweren Dolphin dran, den er dann allerdings im Drill verloren hatte.

Morgen früh wollen wir früh raus ... melde mich dannl

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Smile with Barracuda !

http://img693.*ih.us/img693/2363/p1010282s.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*Weather in Marathon, Florida:*

Ortszeit: 07:59 EDT 
82.4 °F - 28 ° Grad 
Heiter 
Feuchtigkeit: 69% 
Wind: Ruhig 
Windböen: 0.0 mph  
Sicht: 10.0 Meilen


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

WOW!!!#d:q
Welch´ Stress - die Jungs sind nun endlich los! Eis in den cooler, tackle and bait on board und auf zum *Marathon's West Hump*.

It lies just over 20 miles south east of the middle Keys and is one of the favorite fishing spots for charter boats and private boats alike. It is an underwater sea mount the comes up to within 480 feet from the surface and is located in waters that are at least twice that deep. 

Dann mal Tight lines!!!:vik:


----------



## guifri (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Nachdem die ersten beiden Tage mehr als bescheiden waren (ich suche die ganze Zeit schon die Bananen, die Robert mir ins Boot geschmuggelt hat, sollte es heute gaanz früh losgehen. Aber anscheinend ist Robert wieder eingepeent.

Boah...is dat schon heiß hier


----------



## Ossipeter (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Gebt alles!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*Good Morning Germany!*

Marathon, Florida
Ortszeit: 08:26 EDT 
84.0 °F
Teils Wolkig
Feuchtigkeit: 75% 
Wind: 3.0 mphfrom the East
Windböen: 7.0 mph 
Sicht: 10.0 Meilen


----------



## Fischmäulchen (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> Nachdem die ersten beiden Tage mehr als bescheiden waren (ich suche die ganze Zeit schon die Bananen, die Robert mir ins Boot geschmuggelt hat, sollte es heute gaanz früh losgehen. Aber anscheinend ist Robert wieder eingepeent.
> 
> Boah...is dat schon heiß hier



6:30 Uhr Abfahrt (was nicht ganz funktionierte) ist echt krass!#d
Robert und Guifri sind wirklich verrückt!
Kapitale Fänge sind bisher ausgeblieben, jedoch nicht nur bei meinen Jungs. Hier in der Anlage gibt es nur dann einen nennenswerten Fischfang, wenn die 30 Meilen-Grenzen (nach dem Riff wohlgemerkt) absolviert wurde.


----------



## Sockeye (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

#d

durchsucht mal das Boot:






Aber andererseits wissen wir ja, dass die Warmwasserfischlis nicht so einfach zu fangen sind, wie die Kaltwasserfische...


#c warum eigentlich....irgendwie ist es mir entfallen... 

Ich bin ja der festen Meinung, es liegt nur an der Einstellung... wer mit Shorts und T-shirt in der warmen Sonne haupsächlich Boot fährt, fangt hald weniger....:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## spy (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Das da oben ist eine Banane!


----------



## Nick_A (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Eingeschlafen ?!?!? Ich musste nur das ganze Tackle herrichten, damit das Guiding von Guido auch erfolgreich verläuft ! Sonst weint er noch, wenn er in dem Urlaub gar keinen Fisch drillen darf. :q :q :q

Ausserdem....vorgestern abend waren wir noch an der 7-Meilen-Brücke...da ist immerhin nen kleiner Nurseshark mit etwas über 1,5m (auf Ansage von mir nach 2min!) an den Haken gegangen 

Heute war geplant, dass wir um 06:30 Uhr spätestens starten...nach gut, ist halt 6:47 Uhr geworden.

Da der Wind über Nacht auf Süd-Ost gewechselt hatte, stärker wurde (12-17 Meilen) und damit die Wellen endlich mal vorhanden waren (bis 1,5m heute in der Spitze) war grundsätzlich mal sehr feines Angelwetter und nicht nur Bootsfahrwetter angesagt ! :m

Also ging´s erstmal per "Run and Gun" raus auf 650 ft (rund 9Meilen nach dem Riff) wo auch etwas Weed rumlag...und nach etwa 1,5h biss endlich der erste Fisch, den Guido drillen durfte.

Zum Glück war´s kein "kleiner Chicken-Dolphin", sondern hatte immerhin etwa 9-10 Pfund.

Dann war allerdings erstmal wieder ne längere Warte- und Bootsfahrzeit angesagt. Die Fischlis wollten einfach nicht und waren sicher auch nicht in der großen Menge da (der Golfstrom war heute leider immer noch 28 Meilen weg vom Riff !!!). Zum Golfstrom wollten wir aber definitiv nicht fahren, dafür war der Weg im Verhältnis zu den Wetterbedingungen einfach zu weit !

Plötzlich fragt Guido: " Das da hinten sieht aber nach Regen aus !"

"Jupp", antworte ich, "das wird gut, denn direkt danach gibt´s ne feine Beisszeit !" :m

Und genau so war es dann auch. Der Wind wurde leicht stärker, die Wellen noch nen Tick höher, starker Regen fing an....und war dann nach etwa 7min vorbei.

Ich sage noch " So...und jetzt beisst es dann gleich" (Guido wollte mir glaube ich nicht so ganz glauben bzw. hatte da weniger Hoffnung, schließlich hatten wir auch schon wieder ein paar Stunden lang erfolglos geschleppt ! ) .... und wirklich max. zwei Minuten später ruft Guido "Biiiiiiiiiiisssssss, fish on !!!" :q :q :q

Diesmal war ich an der Reihe, nahm die krumme (ganz rechte) Rute aus der Rutenhalterung (der Outriggerclip hatte schön ausgelöst) und drillte den Fisch.

Da fällt mir auf, dass die Schnur der gaaaanz linken Rute (von insgesamt 4 Ruten) genau auf die Schnur von meinem Fisch zuläuft. 

Wie ich das sehe sage ich zu Guido " Hey....da hat vermutlich noch nen Fisch gebissen ... Drill Du auch ! ".

Da die Schnüre wirklich GENAU (!) in- bzw. zueinander laufen sagen wir Beide zueinander. "Mist, die haben sich ineinander verheddert .... oder aber wir drillen denselben Fisch" !!!

Und genau so war es dann auch .... der Mahi-Mahi hatte wirklich zuerst von der linken Outrigger-Rute den Köder genommen....ist in nem Affenzahn auf den ganz rechten Köder zugeschwommen und hat auf diesen dann ebenfalls gebissen !!!! :q :q :q

Na, wenn die Teilchen mal beissen wollen, dann aber richtig ! :q

Foto stellen wir hierzu nachher ein ! Wirklich wiedermal eine unglaubliche (aber wahre) Geschicht ! 

Dieser Mahi war dann schon ganz ordentlich...wird so in etwa seine 20Pfund gehabt haben und uns allen wunderbar morgen abend auf dem Grill schmecken ! :m

Leider blieb es leider bei diesem einen "Regenfisch" ... darum schleppten wir langsam zum Riff zurück (was bei der Entfernung ja auch mal fast zwei Stunden daauert ). Auf etwa 450 ft sehe ich dann plötzlich den ersten fetten Splash und ich bin mir da eigentlich schon sicher, dass es nen Sail ist. Ich rufe laut "Sail" und zeige hin...da springt er auch schon ein zweites Mal...gerade etwa 150-200m entfernt von uns.

Wir ändern die Richtung leicht dorthin ... Bisse bleiben aber leider aus.

In Riffnähe (bei etwa "nur" 100ft Wassertiefe) stossen dann Möwen von oben aufgeregt ins Wasser. Wir schleppen schnell dort hin und bekommen auch sofort nen Biss.

Guido ist wieder an der Reihe und drillt der Fisch ans Boot, während ich die anderen Ruten einhole.

Dolphin-typisch ist der Drill von Anfang an nicht....und am Schluss will das Fischlein dann auch noch nach unten. Ich denke mir "also entweder nen Kingfish oder aber nen Bonito"....dann kommt aber ne sehr feine und relativ kapitale Spanish Makrele zum Vorschein !

Na, die nehmen wir doch auch gerne auf den Bootstrip zurück mit :q

Nach zwei eher fischarmen Tagen sind heute damit wenigstens drei ganz ordentliche Fische rausgekommen (...und Guido hat auch endlich was gefangen :q  ***SCHNELLWEGDUCK***). #6

Grüße und bis morgen #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> ...ich suche die ganze Zeit schon die Bananen, die Robert mir ins Boot geschmuggelt hat



Hehehe...er hat die 5 (auf mehrere Plätze verteilten) Bananen immer noch nicht gefunden :q :q :q



@ Alex 
An der Einstellung liegt´s sicher nicht... Guido kam bis in den kleinen Zehen motiviert hier an ! :q :q

Dann liegt´s schon eher an den Shorts :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Foto stellen wir hierzu nachher ein !



.... also ich :vik:

Mein Fressbällchen!!!

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/3613/p1010283ka.jpg

http://img694.*ih.us/img694/8730/p1010286zt.jpg

http://img709.*ih.us/img709/4194/p1010289d.jpg

http://img228.*ih.us/img228/1926/p1010296m.jpg

http://img80.*ih.us/img80/1305/p1010292q.jpg​
*Tim in Action!!!* |wavey:#6|wavey:

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/3949/p1010274d.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Good morning Germany!

Marathon, Florida
Ortszeit: 05:50 EDT 
82.0 °F 
*ES REGNET!!!* #6
Feuchtigkeit: 81% 
Wind: 7.0 mph from the Südost 
Windböen: 16.0 mph  
Sicht: 10.0 Meilen


----------



## Seeteufelline (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

|wavey:  Hallo Guido,
der Fisch ist ja super hübsch, 
aber ganz ehrlich, da waren ja deine Dorsche in Norwegen grösser, mein Grosser. 
Kann ja auch sein, dass du so gross bist und der Fisch mir so klein vorkommt |rotwerden
Naja, jeder fängt mal klein an.....also
PETRI HEIL


Seeteufelline


Ps Pakete ist noch nicht da..schade


----------



## guifri (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Seeteufelline schrieb:


> |wavey:  Hallo Guido,
> der Fisch ist ja super hübsch,
> aber ganz ehrlich, da waren ja deine Dorsche in Norwegen grösser, mein Grosser.
> Kann ja auch sein, dass du so gross bist und der Fisch mir so klein vorkommt |rotwerden
> ...



Auf den Fotos sehen die Fischlis tatsächlich klein aus. Der größere Mahi dürfte aber seine 20 lbs gehabt haben. Und das Makrelchen dürfte auch so um die 60 cm gewesen sein . Für ne Spanish Mackerel ganz ordentlich.

Heute gab´s Regen bis Mittag und Besuch vom Schwesterchen.  Key West besucht und am Nachmittag mit dem Boot raus.

Es gab ohne Ende Dolphin (leider nur schoolies). und ein Barrakuda (direkt am Boot hat er sich releast). War richtig stressig, so dass wir am Riff ne Runde geplanscht haben. 

Alles in allem, geiler Tag..auch ohne kapitalen Fisch, aber dafür mit jeder Menge Fun und Action:k:q

Seeteufelin..so langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um das Röllchen|kopfkrat


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Dank Tim, gibt es doch tatsächlich ein Foto von mir, morgens um 6:00 Uhr beim ersten Kaffee! :vik:

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/3585/img4614q.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Sodala...nach dem wetterbedingten "Day off" gestern (morgens bis mittags ging vor lauter Regen beinahe die Welt unter  :q) ), darum Shoppingtrip nach und lecker Mittagessen in Key-West ...und heute geht´s wieder raus.

Wetter sieht ganz gut aus mit ner gewissen Chance auf Regen. Wind passt schon :m

Ziel ist heute bis früher Nachmittag nen paar schöne Offshore-Fische zu fangen und ggf. heute abend dann nochmals an der Brücke vorbeizuschauen !

Guido ist gestern nachmittag ja rausgefahren und die Dolphins waren in kleineren Größen in Massen da....da werden doch auch noch ein paar größere rumschwimmen 

Bis heute abend #h
Robert


----------



## Bolle (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi, ihr da drüben in warmen...wir hatten ähnliches Wetter am Byroysund...und die Anekdote mit dem verfressenen Fisch haben wir da oben auch erlebt...erst hatt der Butt meinen Köder inhaliert und Sekunden später hat sich dieses verfressene Subjekt auch den vom Jirko eingehämmert...da guckst du nicht schlecht wenn dann die Schnüre beide in einem Maul enden...aber ihr kennt das ja...habt noch schöne erfolgreiche Tage...und wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die BP-Penner ihren Unsinn da endlich auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## Nick_A (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi zusammen, #h

wir haben jetzt nicht sehr viel Zeit, da wir vier (Petra, Tim, Guido und ich) zum lecker Essen gehen wollen...aber trotzdem eine kurze Rückmeldung zum heutigen Offshore-Tag...

*Er war seeeehr erfolgreich .... :q :q*

Sodala, mehr dazu aber später.  :q

Halt eins vielleicht noch....da war ein echter Knaller und persönlicher Rekordfisch mit dabei ... den Rest gibt´s aber erst nachher (inkl. Fotos!).

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Islamorada, Chesapeake Beach Resort

http://img121.*ih.us/img121/6562/p1010298l.jpg

http://img39.*ih.us/img39/3331/p1010305u.jpg​
*RELAXEN PUR !!!* :vik:

http://img697.*ih.us/img697/5651/p1010299bq.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Ich denke, dass heute wohl Robert´s erfolgreichster Angeltag war!!! :vik:#6:vik:

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/6641/p1010309u.jpg

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/838/p1010317v.jpg

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/1556/p1010321hw.jpg​


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Guten Morgen Ihr 4 Florisden,

also entweder werden die Fische jetzt grösser(was mich für Euch alle freut) oder Petra,dein Mann wird zusehends kleiner....:q:q

Der arme brauch ja bald einen Kran um sich und seine Fische abzulichten....:q:q

Bitte um Aufklärung......

Gruss Martin

Der   STF#6


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> ...oder Petra,dein Mann wird zusehends kleiner....:q:q
> 
> ...


 
Noch kleiner? Geht ja gar nicht!... :vik: (duck und weg)
Nee, nee, dickes Petri und hoffe auf mehr Info zum Fang. 
(Hoffentlich sind die Fische noch nicht "von Natur" aus in Öl eingelegt!? :c#q Die ersten Linien des Drecks sollen ja vor Florida gesichtet worden sein. :c )


----------



## spy (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Ein grosses Petri an die / den Fänger,

schicker Wahoo. 

So wie es heute Morgen in den deutschen News klingt, scheint die ölfreie Zeit für Florida in wenigen Stunden abgelaufen zu sein. Womöglich seid Ihr eine der wenigen deutschen Urlauber, die das Paradies für wenige Stunden nochmals ungetrübt geniessen dürfen. Also, tief reinziehen und im Hauptspeicher ablegen, das dürfte es dann für lange Zeit gewesen sein.

Ein Jammer, wird sich jemals etwas ändern solange billiger Sprit aus den Zapfsäulen fliesst? Vielleicht ist das der Anfang vom Ende und Amerika lernt endlich aus eigener Kraft was dazu. Bis August soll sich das hinziehen und mit jedem Leidenstag wird sich das Meinungsbild zugunsten des Planeten ändern. Also Kragen hoch und durch, auch wenn es unendlich weh tut.

Gott sei Dank haben die Herren Ölbohrer den ganzen Mist jenen beschert, die nie genug davon haben können.

Euch noch schöne und erfolgreiche Tage auf See.

TL


----------



## Franky (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Dickes Petri, Rob! :m 

Die Viecher sind nich nur schick, sondern auch besonders legger!!!! :q


----------



## Sockeye (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Sauberle....

...das macht du echt klasse mit dem Schrumpfen Robert...:q

Du musst mir mal beibringen wie das geht. Bei mir sehen die Fischlis immer so winzig aus...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nick_A (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Guten Morgen Boardies, 

gääähn...es ist jetzt 6:18 Uhr und um 6:07 Uhr hat mich der Wecker schon wieder mal wachgerüttelt !  

Warum macht man das im Urlaub ??? |uhoh:Echt beknackt die Angler :q 

Naja, man macht das u.a., um solch schicke Wahoos mit 44,8Pfund zu fangen:vik::vik:

Der Tag gestern lief bei mir erstklassig. Leider ging´s Petra nicht so gut aufgrund er extremen Hitze und drückenden Schwüle...darum ging´s alleine raus. 

Guido, Tim, sowie Guido´s Schwester und Mann sind im eigenen Boot raus...blöderweise hatte Guido seine 3 Dutzend Ballyhoos bei mir im Boot vergessen |uhoh: ... eigentlich wollten wir diese dann auf´m Meer übergeben, aber irgendwie hat das dann nicht so geklappt. Fangbericht, etc. erfolgt dann aber vermutlich später von Guido selbst. 


Also fuhr ich wiedermal alleine raus...diesmal in mein "Tuna-Fanggebiet" (dort werden regelmässig Tunas gefangen, da von umgebenden 650/670ft es an manchen Unterwasserbergen auf 540ft hochgeht und sich dadurch einige Strömungen bilden und Nahrung dort ist/angelockt wird. Das Gebiet liegt ca. 11 bis 13 Meilen süd-westlich von Sombrero Key light also etwa 16-19 Meilen südlich der 7-Meilen-Brücke.

Auf 550ft habe ich meine Outrigger aufgebaut und losgeschleppt. 

Ich fing bis 13:30 Uhr:

- 15 kleine Dolphin bis 8 Pfund (alle released)
- 6 mittlere Dolphin zwischen  15 und 20 Pfund (2 released, 4 mitgenommen)
- die meisten wurden auf meine 2 "Squid-Kunstköder" auf den Outriggern gefangen. Die beiden Ballyhoos auf den mittleren Ruten wurden meist nicht angefasst.

...zwischendurch (etwa um 11:30 Uhr) hatte ich einen BRACHIALEN (!!) Biss auf Ballyhoo mit anschließendem extrem schnellen Schnurnehmen. 

"Das war definitiv KEIN Dolphin", denke ich mir, "Mist....das war sicher nen Wahoo". Naja, wenn der Haken nicht hält kann man nix machen. Also weiterschleppen....

Um ca. 13:30 Uhr bekomme ich wieder einen brachialen Biss (zum Glück) auf meine stärkste Rollen-/Ruten-/Schnurkombination (Avet HX/Penn Millenium Stand Up 50 lbs in 1,75m/ 50-60m 60Pfund Mono-Schnur und danach 65lbs Hollow-Geflochtene).

Die Bremse an der HX ist standardmässig beim schleppen relativ straff mit etwa 3,5 bis 4kg Bremsdruck eingestellt...und trotzdem geht nach dem Biss Schnur extrem schnell runter von der Rolle und die HX singt in den höchsten und schönsten Tönen.:l:vik:

Also erstmal Geschwindigkeit verlangsamen, krumme Rute aus der Halterung nehmen und vorsichtig versuchen, den Bremshebel nach vorne zu bewegen da mit jedem Millimeterchen extrem viel Bremskraft bei der HX dazukommt.

Ich bewege den Hebel nach vorne und das Teilchenam anderen Ende (am Haken ) gibt nur noch mehr Gas ......... |uhoh:

Also den Hebel noch weiter nach vorne ... noch weiter vor ... gaaaaaanz nach vorne....und das Teil nimmt immer noch Schnur.

Ich habe meine HX so eingestellt, dass die Penn Standup  den Bremsdruck gerade noch abkann...und jetzt sind weit über 10kg Bremsdruck drauf....und der Fisch zieht immer noch.

Aber nach 2 Sekunden (gefühlte halbe Minute) nimmt er sich endlich eine Auszeit und die Bremse stoppt ihn endlich.

Also heisst es jetzt erstmal wieder ein bisschen Schnur zurückholen (nur so um die 50 m) und dann erstmal "klar Schiff" zu machen.

D.h. alle anderen Schnüre (parallel zu dem jetzigen Drill) mit einer Hand einkurbeln und dann noch den Bootsmotor gaaanz nach oben trimmen (mach ich immer so bei größeren Fischen die ich nicht verlieren will).

Nach 2min ist das auch erledigt...so jetzt kann der Drill gaaanz in Ruhe weitergehen :q

...... den zweiten Teil schreib ich nachher....ich muss jetzt gleich Guido und Tim los (die fahren zwar im eigenen Boot, wir wollen aber gemeinsam losfahren).

*Ach Quatsch...ich mach noch schnell die Kurzzusammenfassung:
*

- Drill dauert insgesamt ca. 10-15min (da ich die Bremskraft auch gaaaanz oben lasse )
- Muss denn Wahoo mehrmals ans Boot pumpen und dann macht er nochmals fluchten.
- Der Wahoo jagt mich zeimal komplett ums Boot rum (super mit den Outriggern |uhoh:...muss man dann immer die Rute "aussenrum" führen |uhoh:
- Gaffprozedur (mit der Rute in der anderen Hand) benötigt einige Versuche, da er immer wieder flüchtet und das Gaffen (alleine mit nur einer Hand) nicht gerade einfach ist.
- Letztendlich klappt es und der Wahoo mit insgesamt 44,8 Pfund (gewogen bei der Burdine´s-Tankstelle...die haben eine offizielle und geeichte IGFA-Waage) liegt im Boot.
- Die Länge hab ich nicht gemessen...kann man aber am Foto mit mir recht gut erkennen (war vermutlich so um die 1,45m).

Klar was danach kam ... fette, laute Jubelschreie die man noch weit gehört haben muss |laola:|smash:|jump:

Sodala...und jetzt muss ich mich echt fertig machen.



Und nein .... ich bin nicht (noch weiter  ) geschrumpft....der Fisch war so groß !!! |jump:

Grüße und bis heute abend #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

@ spy

Ich hoffe (und glaube auch), dass der Golfstrom das meiste Öl mitnimmt und nicht an die Keys anspült....

Ist schon eine echte Schande, was BP und damit die gesammte Ölindustrie für ein jämmerliches Bild abgibt.

Überall muss man Notfallpläne haben (wir zum Beispiel für jede bescheuerte Software) ... davon sterben aber nie Lebewesen, es wird die Umwelt nicht verdreckt und das Leben auf ganzen Landstrichen und Regionen ausradiert.

*Schande und ein großes Pfui auf die Pfuscher von BP !!! :v|splat::e

Hoffentlich bekommen sie Ihre gerechte Strafe !!! :r*


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hello and good morning!


*Marathon, Florida*
Ortszeit: 08:33 EDT 
84.2 °F 
Heiter 
Wind: 2.0 mph from the Süd-Südwest 
Windböen: 7.0 mph  
Sicht: 10.0 Meilen  

Gestern hatte es am Spätnachmittag im Schatten 91 °F das entspricht 32.78 Grad Celsius.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Jetzt ist die Kacke am dampfen, denn die ersten Fischfang-Sperrungen werden benannt!
*NOAA FISHERIES SERVICE*

Current Closed Area - Deepwater Horizon/BP Oil Spill
Thursday, June 3, 2010: No change today, the June 2 closure is still in effect – see map below

http://img267.*ih.us/img267/6483/closuremap.png​


----------



## mcfishman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

...mensch Robert - du sollst doch nicht alleine draussen spielen! CU!

Petra - Gute Besserung ich hoffe bist wieder fit!

Ich lese hier sehr gerne mit - vorallem seit dem das "Störfeuer" nicht mehr kam  - und tolle Bilder THX!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



mcfishman schrieb:


> ...Petra - Gute Besserung ich hoffe bist wieder fit!
> - und tolle Bilder THX!



Vielen Dank!!! :vik:
Und ja, es geht schon wieder besser - deshalb bin ich heute auch gleich mal über die Keys mit einem Doppeldecker geflogen! :k


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Noch entspannt am Flugzeug!

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/820/img4779.jpg​
*DELTA-ECHO, FOXTROTT, GOLF oder was? "D-EOMR, ready for departure Runway 27!"*

http://img96.*ih.us/img96/8817/p1010327c.jpg

http://img717.*ih.us/img717/7356/img4783z.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*Tim & Petra, cleared for Takeoff runway 27!"*

http://img580.*ih.us/img580/2369/img4788.jpg

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/6361/p1010364o.jpg

http://img695.*ih.us/img695/9427/p1010355pf.jpg

http://img155.*ih.us/img155/4738/p1010350x.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Unsere Destination "Kingsail" (da wo das Boot reinfährt) von oben auch mal ganz schön zu sehen!

http://img41.*ih.us/img41/8613/p1010331f.jpg​


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Schöne Bilder! Tolle Kappen, top modisch! Die hätte ich ja stiebitzt.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

@ Petra

Wie jetzt ?????

Weil dein Mann Dich so selten mit dem Boot mitnimmt,probierst
Du es jetzt auf " fliegende Fische " ????|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Sieht toll aus von oben,was hat der Spass den gekostet,wenn man mal fragen darf ....

@ den Rest der Truppe

Sperrungen sind durch,OK,wars das jetzt mit weiteren Berichten ???
Lasst Euch davon bloss nicht unterkriegen,dann eben unter die Brücke wie die anderen und riesen Heringe jagen !!!

Gruss Martin

Der   STF  #6


----------



## Tewi (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Immer wieder schön hier bei Euch reinzulesen!

Da möchte man einfach in den Flieger zu Euch und auch solche fantastischen Fische fangen!
Entspannung pur für die Seele! Macht Euch noch ein paar schöne Tage und geniest es weiterhin!

Ein fettes Danke von mir an Euch!#6#6#6


----------



## spy (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Pünktlich wie die Post.

Die aktuelle Berichterstattung von heute Morgen.

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,698625,00.html

Berichtet mal ein bisschen, wie es vor Ort aussieht und entwickelt.

Hut ab vor der roten Baronin!


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Super Barracuda, super Wahoo, geile Luftbilder von den Keys! #6

Bleibt echt zu hoffen, dass dieser BP-Dreck dem Ganzen nicht für lange, lange Zeit den Garaus macht...es ist echt zum ...!


----------



## Nick_A (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Guten Morgen zusammen, #h

zu den Sperrungen:
wie Ihr auf der von Petra eingestellten Karte sehen könnt, ist das Verbotsgebiet schon jetzt recht groß, umfasst aber noch nicht (!) die Strände und vorgelagerten Meeresgebiete (zumindest nicht die nächsten 20 bis 40 Meilen (grobgeschätzt). Dass die Dry Tortugas aber jetzt schon betroffen sind ist obertraurig und wirklich zum Heulen ! :c Das sind wirkliche Traumgebiete !!! :c

Ich hoffe, daß die Keys (und möglichst auch viele andere Orte) um den Dreck halbwegs rumkommen. Irgendwie rechne ich auch damit, dass das Öl durch den Golfstrom möglichst weit draussen mit- und in den Atlantik weggetragen wird. Vielleicht ist da aber auch nur ne Wunschvorstellung von mir  

BP und die ganze Ölindustrie haben in dieser Tiefe gebohrt...das konnten und können sie vielleicht. Wie der CEO von BP in ner Pressekonferenz aber selbst zugegeben hat, hatten sie nicht die notwendigen Mittel und Werkzeuge mit so einer Katastrophe umzugehen. |gr: Kein Notfallplan....das sind einfach Stümper und in meinen Augen sogar Kriminelle !!!:e

Insbesondere dann, wenn sogar absichtlich (aus Kostengründen) billigeres Material eingesetzt wurde, um Geld zu sparen und damit ein höheres Risiko absichtlich in Kauf genommen haben !!!|splat:



> BP-CEO Tony Hayward gab zu, dass der Konzern auf das Leck nicht vorbereitet gewesen sei. "Es stimmt ohne Zweifel, dass wir nicht die Werkzeuge hatten, die in einen Werkzeugkasten gehören", sagte Hayward der Zeitung "Financial Times". US-Präsident Barack Obama kündigte derweil für Freitag seinen nächsten Besuch in der Region an.



Was soll denn so eine Frechheit !!! |gr: Das ist in meinen Augen kriminell. Und diese "Selbsteinsicht" ist nicht zwangsläufig ne Grundlage für den Weg einer Besserung !

Wahrscheinlich fangen alle bald wieder mit den Tiefseebohrungen an mit der Begründung "Dank der Deepwater Horizon-Katastrophe haben wir jetzt umfassende Erfahrungen und Werkzeuge" ! Ich könnte platzen vor Wut !|splat:

Wengistens bekommen es die Verbrecher jetzt auch noch von ner anderen Seite :q :q :q



> TNK-BP stellt Insolvenzantrag für Rusia Petroleum
> 
> Der Ölkonzern BP hat nicht nur in den USA Probleme. Auch in Russland hat das
> Londoner Unternehmen einen Rückschlag erlitten. Dort hat das Joint Venture
> ...


 
#6 #6

Naja...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ... wir würden (und hoffentlich werden) nächstes Jahr sehr gerne wieder hierherkommen !!!

Sodala...jetzt aber im nächsten Teil zum gestrigen Angelbericht...


----------



## Nick_A (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Gestern sind Guido und ich alleine mit meinem Boot rausgefahren. Es ging nochmals ins Fanggebiet vom Tag davor (dort, wo ich die 6 Dolphins mit 15-20 Pfund, 15 kleinere Dolphins bis 8 Pfund und den Traum-Wahoo mit 44,8 Pfund gefangen habe :l

Aber obwohl die meisten Parameter (Wind, Windrichtung, Wetter, etc) gleich waren wie am Tag zuvor, war fast das gesamt (große) Gebiet "wie ausgestorben". Wir hatten kaum Bisse (und wenn, dann hat sie Guido im Drill verloren  ***DUCKUNDWEG***). Große Fische waren auch nicht unterwegs.

Ich hab echt keine Erklärung dafür, warum es gestern so grundlegend anders war wie am Tag davor. Auch in der Nacht davor war nix besonderes, der Golfstrom war genauso weit weg. Ich hatte nur ne andere Hose und T-Shirt an ... vielleicht lags daran ? :q :q

Gut...es war etwas weniger "versprenkteltes" Weed dort draussen...aber immer noch genug da. Nach meiner Meinung war der Tag etwas (aber nicht extrem viel) heller/sonniger als zuvor...vielleicht lags daran ?

Da draussen nix ging, sind wir dann eben näher in Richtung Riff gefahren, wo es mittlerweile auch sehr schöne Weedfelder (leider keine Weedlines) gab. Es war dort auch definitiv mehr Fisch, allerdings meist kleinere Dolphins. So konnten wir wenigstens noch ein paar kleinere Mahis fangen, die wir aber alle wieder zurücksetzten.

Um 15:00 Uhr waren wir dann wieder drinnen (im Kingsail), haben ne Runde im Pool geplanscht (der gefühlte 35 Grad Wassertemperatur hatte...tatsächlich vermutlich 32 Grad. Abkühlung gab´s dann erst hinterher durch den Wind beim Trocknen  ).

Kurz vor 17:00 Uhr sind Guido dann nochmals raus. Erst ging´s 30min zum Pin-Fische-fangen und dann an die 7-Meilen-Brücke. Wir wollten unbedingt nochmal die Chance wahrnehmen, nen Tarpon zu fangen.

Ich kann nur sagen....UNGLAUBLICH, was wir da erlebt haben ... aber dazu später mehr, da wir jetzt erstmal "runter" müssen, um Guido und Tim nen Kaffee zu bringen und siezu verabschieden. Die Beiden werden heute wieder zurück nach Deutschland fliegen 

Also bis später #h
Robert


----------



## Bolle (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

...Alter...mach nich sone Sachen mit uns...dat is Folter...wir sehen uns ja nächsten Februar wieder "SPORTSFREUND"...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus von oben,was hat der Spass den gekostet,wenn man mal fragen darf ....
> Gruss Martin



Unser Pilot ...

http://img340.*ih.us/img340/2010/pilotn.jpg​
... ein echter Spassvogel!!!! begrüsste uns genau mit diesem Aussehen (die Zähne hat er anschließend nach perplexen Blicken entfernt) und teilte uns unverdrossen mit, er habe gerade seinen Piloten rausgeworfen, weil er permanent besoffen das Flugzeug steuerte. Zum Schluss gab er uns noch Tipps, wo es hier in Marathon einen Puff gäbe usw.

Der megamässige Spass mit ihm kostete pro Person 90 $ für 25 Minuten Flug inkl. Tipps!:vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

So nah beim Wettergott - konnte ich ein bisschen verhandeln und er versprach mir Deutschland dieses Wochenende den Sommer zu schicken!:vik:

Dafür hat es dann bei uns gestern Abend sowas von geregnet und geblitzt, jedoch hatten wir Glück und konnten dazwischen unseren Grillabend auf dem Bootssteg durchführen.

Folienkartoffeln mit Quark, Maiskolben, eingelegte Zucchinis, Garlic Spread, Salat, Wahoo, Mahi-Mahi, Coca und Buddy!

FOTO ENTFERNT!!!!!! Obwohl Guido, du hattest jeden Abend so "ausgelutscht" ausgesehen, denn Angel ist ein anstrengender Sport!!!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Das mit dem Sommer schicken hat geklappt. Danke. Das mit dem Gewitter hättet ihr auch in Bayern haben können, das Wasser der Flüsse ist teilweise übergeschwappt.
Die ersten Sachen deiner Grillfutteralien hätteste dir bei einigen von uns Sekundärvegetariern ( Grünzeug ja, aber nur wenns vorher durchn Tier durch und umgewandelt ist.  ) sparen können


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Die Jungs sind nun gefahren "SCHÖN WAR´S MIT EUCH"!!!!:vik:#6:vik: Wir haben viel gelacht und hin und wieder die Tränen abgetupft, wenn der Angeltag nicht so besonders verlief. Rundum gelungene Tage und es schreit buchstäblich nach einer Wiederholung!

Weather today:
*Marathon, Florida*
Ortszeit: 09:08 EDT
84.6 °F
Sonnig
Wind: 5.0 mphfrom the South
Windböen: 13.0 mph 
Sicht: 10.0 Meilen


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Come and fly with me ....

klick mich und hebe ab!


----------



## Nick_A (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Bolle schrieb:


> ...Alter...mach nich sone Sachen mit uns...dat is Folter...wir sehen uns ja nächsten Februar wieder "SPORTSFREUND"...



Hehe, Folter ist in USA legal (Guantanamo, etc.) 

Die Geschichte muss wohl bis morgen warten ! Heute haben wir mal nen "Day off" gemacht. Im Pool planschen, Mittagsschläfchen, Sudoku spielen, lesen, riesige Wassermelone futtern...das muss auch gemacht werden ! :q

Ausserdem war heute kein "Fangwetter" ... zuviel Sonne den ganzen Tag, da müsste man schon mit Downriggern bzw. solchen "Tiefplanern" schleppen. Hab ich zwar (die Planer), aber da hatte ich heute keinen Bock drauf :q

Morgen geht´s gaaanz früh los (Offshore)...ist auch der letzte Angeltag !  :c

Schaun mer mal, was der letzte Tag so bringt ! #6

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Scarver74 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

dann genießt noch die letzten Urlaubstage und vor allem natürlich den letzten Angeltag. Ich glaube fest daran, dass noch ein Traumfisch kommt. Jetzt schon mal ein großes Dankeschön an die quasi "Liveberichterstattung". Wir waren immer gut informiert und das ein oder andere Bild hat auch ein kleines "Lachen" verursacht. Gerade dann wenn die Fische bald größer sind als der Angler (Lach).

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Göttingen

Andi


----------



## guifri (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Unser begeisteter Grillmeister!!!



Aaaaahhhh...bin soeben daheim angekommen.

Wenn ich Fotos zusammengesammelt habe, schreib ich mal was mehr. Fazit:

Ich habe die dicken Fische diesmal drin gelassen, damit sie noch dicker werden und ich sie beim nächsten Mal raushole

Aber ansonsten war´s ein Megaspaß mit netten Leuten, mit Familienzusammenführung und und und...

Ich fühle mich privilegiert, ab und an so schöne Angelausflüge machen zu können. Hoffentlich erholt sich der Golf von Mexiko bald wieder.

Vielen Dank an Petra und Robert für ihre Fürsorglichkeit. Irgendwie gerate ich oft an Menschen in meinem Leben, die mir das alltägliche Leben einfacher machen. Timm hat mir beispielsweise Butterbrote geschmiert und das Boot geputzt, Petra hat Kaffee gemacht und einen tollen Grillabend vorbereitet und Robert hat mich geguidet. Man muss ihn halt reden lassen und ab und an auf Durchzug schalten, dann klappt das schon ganz gut|rolleyes

Petra, ich weiß, es ist vielleicht schwierig ein vorteilhafteres Foto von mir zu finden, aber bitte tu mir den Gefallen und nimm das Bild raus. Das bin nicht ich  DANKE


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> Petra, ich weiß, es ist vielleicht schwierig ein vorteilhafteres Foto von mir zu finden, aber bitte tu mir den Gefallen und nimm das Bild raus. Das bin nicht ich  DANKE



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl!!

Es gibt wirklich glücklichere Fotos von dir (wenn auch selten  )

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/9770/img4596ir.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

*The last weather report:*

Marathon, Florida
Ortszeit: 08:38 EDT
85.3 °F
Heiter 
Wind: 4.0 mphfrom the South
Windböen: 11.0 mph 
Sicht: 10.0 Meilen


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

So was von eitel! ;-)


----------



## guifri (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> So was von eitel! ;-)



Wer hat, der hat :g


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



guifri schrieb:


> Wer hat, der hat :g



Hätte ich ausser dem Gesicht auch den Bauch etwas retuschieren sollen....???? |wavey: Echt schwierig war es den Fisch reinzukopieren _*schmeiss mich wech vor Lachen*_

Sag mal Guido, wart ihr gestern noch in der Aventura Mall?


----------



## guifri (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Sag mal Guido, wart ihr gestern noch in der Aventura Mall?



yup...war schön, aber sauteuer...Aber im Juli bin ich ja wieder da..Da geht´s in die schön günstigen Outlets mit Sommerpreisen:g


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Somit gehen 25 Tage Florida zu Ende! 

Morgen fahren wir relaxed nach Miami, werden den einen oder anderen Shop noch besuchen und so gegen 17 Uhr in den Flieger steigen Richtung Germany!

Bye, bye macht´s gut!#h
Fischmäulchen

http://img27.*ih.us/img27/9972/goodbyegq.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Das freut mich für Euch ! Bei so vielen Billfischen, die Ihr gefangen habt, darf es ruhig sauteuer sein. #h



Vor Tagen hatte ich dich noch freundlich per PN gebeten einfach fern zu bleiben, aber irgendwie checkst du es überhaupt nicht. Du gehst mir mit deiner Art so was von auf die Nerven.
Es gibt von dir Beiträge, wo man denken könnte du konsumierst Drogen. Dann wieder kommen Texte, wo man sich echt frägt ob du überhaupt ein bisschen Ahnung hast. Aber eines kommt ganz klar zum Vorschein "dein minderbemitteltes Selbstwertgefühl"!

Anscheinend ärgert dich der rege Zuspruch in unserem Thread, sonst würdest du a) nicht permanent hier reinschauen und lesen und b) unseren Thread dazu benutzen, um unqualifiziertes Gequatsche loswerden zu können!

Im Grunde kannst du einem nur leid tun! |wavey: Schau doch mal, ob du einen so interessanten Thread hier einstellen kannst, der über *7300 *Hits bringt! Du siehst, ich verfüge über ein gesundes Selbstwertgefühl und vor allem Spass am Leben!!!


----------



## Nick_A (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Sodala, nachdem ich meine Meinung zu oben stehendem Schwachsinn kundgetan habe, nun zu den wirklich interessanten Dingen...

Es ging heute bei mir für dieses Jahr zum letzten Mal raus auf´s offene Meer (hier in Marathon...Norwegen steht ja noch an ).

Das Wetter war gut, Wind, Windrichtung, etc. haben gepasst, wobei der Weg raus heute doch schon recht anstrengend war mit ständigem harten Aufsetzen des Bootes (aufgrund der höheren und sehr kurzen Wellen).

Da der Himmel heute zudem auch noch recht bedeckt war, sollte es auch etwas besser als die letzten Tage gehen.

So fuhr ich also erstmal mit eher bummeligen 18-20mph (sonst eher 25-27mph) 13 Meilen raus ins "Tuna-Fanggebiet". Gleich beim Ausbringen der Outrigger sowie Auslegen der Köder kamen die ersten Bisse, obwohl ich noch nichtmal richtig losgefahren war. Da hatte mich wohl ne "Herde" Jung-Mahi-Mahis entdeckt und belegten gleich drei von vier Ködern|rolleyes

Also erstmal die Teilchen reinkurbeln, einen neuen Ballyhoo aufziehen (die beiden anderen Ruten waren mit  superfängigen Oktopus-Bubbel-Kunstködern bestückt). Anschließend dann ne halbe Meile schnell wegfahren und nochmals alles ausbringen...schließlich wollte ich ja nicht den kleinen Mahis (die aber optimal für die Küche wären) nachstellen, sondern den größeren Getieren.

Weed war heute nur vereinzelt und dann "versprenkelt" zu finden, so dass großteils "Trollen im Blauen" angesagt war.

Nach ca. ner Stunde durfte ich dann einen ganz ordentlichen 15-Pfünder drillen, der sich an einem Ballyhoo vergriffen hatte. Aaaaah...alleine die Sprünge im Drill sind immer wieder sensationell ! :l

Leider konnte ich dann heute nur noch "kleinere" Dolphin bis 8 Pfund an den Haken bekommen....und nochmals so ein toller Wahoo war heute auch nicht drinnen.

Da das Boot bereits um 16:00 Uhr abgeholt werden sollte, musste ich  bereits um 14:00 Uhr drinnen sein und vorher noch das Boot auftanken. Damit musste ich um 12:30 Uhr bereits das Angeln einstellen, da alleine die Fahrt zurück ne Stunde dauert (insgesamt ca. 23 Meilen). 

In der mittlerweile knallenden Sonne durfte ich dann schweissüberströmt die Spuren der letzten 3 Wochen entfernen, Ruten und Rollen reinigen, Ruten verpacken (die bleiben ja hier und werden eingelagert)...und dann um 16:00 Uhr die Bootsübergabe machen. :c


----------



## Nick_A (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Fazit:

- Es war wiedermal ein super Urlaub hier auf den Keys, 
- ich durfte endlich meinen ersten Tarpon erfolgreich zu Ende drillen/fangen (und nicht wie bisher immer nur haken und max. 2 min drillen)
- weiterhin habe ich meinen größten (selbstgeguideten) Bull-Mahi mit ca. 30 Pfund erwischen dürfen, sowie viele weiter Mahis zwischen 15 und 25 Pfund.
- ich konnte eine neue Personal-Best-Marke bei Wahoo setzen...mit 44,8 Pfund (ist für die Gegend hier schon nicht schlecht)

Den ü50-Pfund-Bull-Dolphin sowie die ersten Sails müssen wohl bis nächstes Jahr warten.Waren aber auch nicht gerade oft hier anzutreffen.


Wirklich traurig stimmt mich allerdings der Gedanke, dass die verdammte BP-Ölpest größere Auswirkungen auf dieses Paradies hier haben könnte. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass der Golfstrom den Dreck dann möglichst weit wegbringt. 

Weiterhin hoffe ich dass sich auch die am stärksten betroffenen Gebiete von Louisiana, Texas, etc. möglichst schnell wieder erholen mögen...daran kann man allerdings nicht so wirklich glauben, wenn man so die tägliche Berichterstattung verfolgt und auch die grausamen und herzzerreissenden Bilder der getöteten oder dem Tode nahe stehenden Tiere (Pelikane, Delfine, Schildkröten, etc.) sieht. :c :c

Hoffentlich bekommen die BP-Stümper das Schließen der Löcher endlich zu 100% hin und räumen den Dreck auf (wobei man Kilometerlange, -breite und -tiefe Ölschwaden unterhalb der Meeresoberfläche schlecht aufräumen kann :c). 

Ausserdem hoffe ich, dass BP eine fette Rechnung begleichen muss ... ich wäre für ne Zerschlagung des Konzerns sowie Verurteilung der Verantwortlichen !!!!:e|director:


In der Hoffnung, dass wir nächstes Jahr dieses Paradies möglich unbeschadet wieder besuchen können....

Viele Grüße und ich hoffe, dass Euch (zumindest den Meisten) das Lesen unseres Live-Berichts gefallen hat ... bis bald #h
Robert


----------



## Acefish06 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen, #h
> 
> zu den Sperrungen:
> wie Ihr auf der von Petra eingestellten Karte sehen könnt, ist das Verbotsgebiet schon jetzt recht groß, umfasst aber noch nicht (!) die Strände und vorgelagerten Meeresgebiete (zumindest nicht die nächsten 20 bis 40 Meilen (grobgeschätzt). Dass die Dry Tortugas aber jetzt schon betroffen sind ist obertraurig und wirklich zum Heulen ! :c Das sind wirkliche Traumgebiete !!! :c
> ...


 
Glückwunsch zu eurem schönen Urlaub. Absolut beeindruckend. 
Hab das ganze echt mit sehnsucht verfolgt.

Aber etwas Kritik schon:

Dieser ganze Urlaub hätte nicht stattgefunden wenn es wen nicht gegeben hätte??? #c#c

Die Mineralölkonzerne.

Kein Sprit für den Wagen zu Flughafen.
Kein Kerosin fürs Flugzeug.
Kein Sprit fürs Boot.


Und nach hause würdet Ihr auch nicht kommen. Was allerdings ja nicht tragisch wäre.

Also bitte etwas weniger Kritik an den Ölkonzernen. Ohne die dramatik der vorfälle herunter zu spielen . Strafe muss sein.

Die Banker dieser Erde sind nicht besser. Sie verschmutzen nur nicht die Umwelt.

Ansonsten Starker Urlaub.


----------



## guifri (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Das freut mich für Euch ! Bei so vielen Billfischen, die Ihr gefangen habt, darf es ruhig sauteuer sein. #h#h
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



Wie ich schon erwähnte: Wer hat, der hat!


----------



## guifri (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Acefish06 schrieb:


> Aber etwas Kritik schon:
> 
> Dieser ganze Urlaub hätte nicht stattgefunden wenn es wen nicht gegeben hätte??? #c#c
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat
 Nicht weil man Ölprodukte benutzt, ist man gleich mitverantwortlich. Die Katastrophe war wohl vermeidbar und deshalb kann man schon einen Hals auf BP haben...nur so am Rande.


----------



## spy (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hallo Heimkehrer,

Danke für diesen sehr schönen Tread.
Qualität statt Gehabe setzt sich eben durch. Und selbst guiden und fischen ist was anderes als sich von einem Einheimischen auf einem Baumstamm zum Fisch fahren zu lassen. 

Euch drücke ich die Daumen, dass Ihr nächstes Jahr wieder hin könnt und uns dann erneut mit dem Bericht zur Lage in den Keys beglückt.

TL


----------



## MaVo1 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi Robert und Petra,

es ist immer schade wenn ein schöner Urlaub zu schnell vorbei geht. Wünsche euch noch einen guten Heimflug. 

Lasst euch nicht von den sinnfreien Kommentaren von Zandermouse unterkriegen. Der, die oder das hat eben keine Ahnung und will hier nur Unruhe stiften. Solche Member sollten echt überlegen, ob sie hier im Board richtig  sind.

Danke für die tolle Berichterstattung!
Wir sehen uns am Vilsalpsee...

Bis denn!


----------



## daci7 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hey!
Super Bericht, hat echt Spaß gemacht da mitzulesen. 

Aber @ Nick: Bitte editier doch dein Posting zu den Provokationen vom Mäuschen. Sonst kriegt der nur was er will. Außerdem ist dein Posting, wenn auch teilweise verständlich, trotzdem gegen die Boardregeln 

Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen: 
- Hoffentlich bleiben die Keys verschont vom BP-Dreck! Ich muss da unbedingt auchnoch hin ...
- Und hoffentlich gibts bald ne Vortsetzung von dem Tröt =)

Bis denn, denn


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Es ist sehr schade, das ein so schönes Thema durch Streitereien und Beleidigungen gestört wird. 
Natürlich akzeptieren wir das nicht, weder Provokationen, noch unangemessene Reaktionen darauf. 

Bitte haltet Euch in Zukunft an die Boardregeln und schaltet bei Provokationen den Moderator ein, anstatt selbst vom Leder zu ziehen und dadurch ebenfalls eine Verwarnung zu kassieren.

Und nun zurück zum Angeln und den wirklich gelungenen Berichten und Fotos.


----------



## Nick_A (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Acefish06 schrieb:


> Also bitte etwas weniger Kritik an den Ölkonzernen. Ohne die dramatik der vorfälle herunter zu spielen . Strafe muss sein.
> 
> Die Banker dieser Erde sind nicht besser. Sie verschmutzen nur nicht die Umwelt.
> 
> Ansonsten Starker Urlaub.




Hallo Acefish, #h

toll, dass Dir unsere Berichterstattung gefallen hat !

Mir ist klar, dass WIR ALLE (!!!) von den Energielieferanten (nicht nur von den Ölkonzernen, da aber besonders) abhängig sind. 

Meine Kritik zielt bei BP aber auf mehrere Punkte:

- die haben absichtlich (!!!) billigeres und leider auch schlechteres Material eingesetzt in dem Wissen, dass dadurch die Sicherheit vermindert wird ! |krach: Die (Entscheider) haben bewusst das Risiko in Kauf genommen, gegen die konzerneigenen Sicherheitsvorgaben und gegen die Empfehlungen der eigenen Ingenieure !!!:v 

- BP (aber auch die restlichen Mineralölkonzerne) haben gebohrt und bohren auch weiterhin in der Tiefsee, ohne die Werkzeuge zu haben die notwendig wären, solch eine Katastrophe schnellstmöglich zu stoppen. Passieren kann immer was, aber zur schnellstmöglichen Behebung von Problemen muss man halt nen ordentlichen Werkzeugkasten haben, ansonsten braucht man nach meiner Meinung bei solchen für die ganzen Welt riskanten Bohrungen gar nicht erst anfangen !

- Nachdem die Katastrophe dann passiert ist, hat BP dann unprofessionell und extrem langsam reagiert. Seit mittlerweile 6 (oder 7 ?;+) Wochen fliessen riesige Mengen Öl in den Golf. Und erst jetzt gelingt es denen ein bisschen Öl abzupumpen ?!?!?#q

- Lügen ist ebenso eine Unart .... die Menge des austretenden Öls hat BP absichtlich "nach unten korrigiert" und das Problem kleingeredet ! Dass die tatsächliche Menge wesentlich größer ist, war vielen Experten von Anfang an klar.

- ... und es gibt sicher noch ein paar zusätzliche Anmerkungen... 


Zu den Bank(st)ern:

Auch da bin ich der Meinung, dass einige für diese Krise verantwortliche Personen ihre gerechte Strafe bekommen sollen ! Auch hier wurden viele Fehler gemacht !!! Aber immerhin wird davon nicht die Umwelt gekillt ! 

Naja...ist meine Meinung, muss nicht jeder teilen  :m


----------



## Nick_A (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist sehr schade, das ein so schönes Thema durch Streitereien und Beleidigungen gestört wird.
> Natürlich akzeptieren wir das nicht, weder Provokationen, noch unangemessene Reaktionen darauf.
> 
> Bitte haltet Euch in Zukunft an die Boardregeln und schaltet bei Provokationen den Moderator ein, anstatt selbst vom Leder zu ziehen und dadurch ebenfalls eine Verwarnung zu kassieren.
> ...




Hi Ralf, #h

wie eben bereits per PN geschrieben, kann ich das voll nachvollziehen !!! #6 Ich hätte mich nicht so provozieren lassen sollen 

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi Ralf, #h
> 
> wie eben bereits per PN geschrieben, kann ich das voll nachvollziehen !!! #6 Ich hätte mich nicht so provozieren lassen sollen
> 
> ...



Stimmt! Der ist es nicht wert.

GUTEN FLUG!#6


----------



## Nick_A (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

@ Spy, Marco und David #h

freut uns, dass Euch unser Bericht gefallen hat !:z




GiantKiller schrieb:


> Was ist denn passiert? Alle hier sind gespannt.



Hi Giant #h

dann muss ich wohl doch noch schnell die Kurzfassung schreiben 

Guido und ich waren abends beim Tarponfischen und haben dazu unter der Brücke geankert. Die ersten Tarpon trafen auch gegen 18:00 Uhr ein und buckelten in einem Gebiet ca. 50m weiter stromab, wo sie sich jeden Abend bei ablaufend Wasser aufhalten. 

Da die Strömung stärker wurde und der Anker nicht optimal hielt (war uns aber egal) wurden wir jede Minute ca. einen Meter weiter nach vorne versetzt und rutschten dadurch immer mehr in den Bereich rein. :m

Um 19:30 Uhr waren wir dann mitten in dieser "Buckel-Area" und -OHNE ÜBERTREIBUNG- zig vielleicht sogar hunderte an Tarpon über 100 PFund (teilweise weit größer) buckelten links, rechts vor und hinter uns. :z:z

War ein unglaubliches Schauspiel...:l

Natürlich haben wir die Teilchen mit Pinfish angeworfen, irgendwie wollten die aber wohl ne andere Nahrung 

Die Tarpon kamen teilweise bis auf 2m ans Boot ran...traumhaft, solche Gigangen so nah neben dem eigenen Boot erleben zu dürfen ! :m #6

Gefangen haben wir an dem Tag leider keinen, war aber trotzdem ein tolles Erlebnis !

Sodala....jetzt muss ich aber Frühstück machen...wir müssen um spätestens 08:00 Uhr auch Richtung Miami fahren :c :c

Liebe Grüße an alle #h
Robert


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Moin Ihr Teilzeitammis!

Wünsche Euch einen guten Heimflug und noch viele 
schöne Erinnerungen an einen klasse Urlaub #6

Kommt gut heim!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Zuerst einmal an Alle ein "*GUTEN MORGEN!"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist sehr schade, das ein so schönes Thema durch Streitereien und Beleidigungen gestört wird.
> Natürlich akzeptieren wir das nicht, weder Provokationen, noch unangemessene Reaktionen darauf.



Da hast du vollkommen Recht, jedoch war es schwer "*Zuckermouse*" einfach zu ignorieren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich hatte wirklich im Guten per PN schon Kontakt mit ihm aufgenommen. Ich persönlich finde es schade, dass solche Spassvögel diese gelungene Plattform dafür benutzen, um ihr Ego zu pushen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Deine Verwahrnung für Robert war zu 50% OK, denn die anderen 50% hat er schon von mir bekommen, als ich vor dem Absenden seines Textes mal schnell den Rotstift angewandt habe!
Aber viel mehr beruhigt mich deine PN-Antwort an Robert bezüglich Zandermouse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zum Abschluss ein herzliches DANKESCHÖN an alle, die hier im Thread mitgelesen und gepostet haben. #6


----------



## Scarver74 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

man was ist das eine Aufregung hier mit Zanderkralle oder wie der heißt, BP usw.. Da ich selber Urlaub habe, konzentriere ich mich auf Eure tollen Berichte.Ich finde die Berichterstattung dieses Jahr hat die letzten fast übertroffen. Wir waren immer gut informiert und bei Robert´s ausführlichen Angelberichten kame ich mir manchmal so vor, als wenn ich mit ihm auf den Boot bin. Geht natürlich nur, wenn man sich schon ein wenig kennt. @ Petra, Deine Infos außerhalb des Angelns waren natürlich auch suuuuuper spannend. Ger. für mich, da ich n.n. vorort war. Euch guten Heimflug und guten Start in die Arbeitswoche.

LG

Andi


----------



## rob (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

tolle fotos, tolle berichte und schöne fänge.
was will man mehr:m
herzliches petri und vielen dank für eure mühen!
kommt gut nach hause.
lg rob


----------



## guifri (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Impressionen aus unserem Kurzurlaub in den Keys und bei Petra u. Robert


----------



## guifri (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Nurseshark an der 7-mile-bridge


----------



## guifri (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Robert und wir auf dem Weg zum Hump


----------



## guifri (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Gefräßiger Mahi Mahi, der sich beide äußere (rechts und links!) Schleppköder reingepfiffen hat..der von Robert erwähnte Doppeldrill #d:q


----------



## guifri (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Auch ohne Robert´s guiding gab´s ein paar Fische |rolleyes

Hoffentlich klappt´s nächstes Jahr mal wieder mit nem Trip auf die Keys.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

So, endlich in Madrid gelandet, den Anschlussflug verpasst und somit können wir erst wieder um 16:30 Uhr nach München fliegen!

You are late ???? Und du spürst, wie langesam kleine Pickelchen am Popo wachsen. In der Maschine heisst es noch - Flight Munich to the information counter for new tickets! Am counter dann die Information, man hätte leicht die Maschine erreichen können, da sie Verspätung hat.

Na ja, nun haben wir einen Zwangsaufenthalt in Madrid von 8 Stunden.

Das sind immer wieder die Highlights mit IBERIA! ;-)


----------



## Scarver74 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Kopf hoch, bleibt relaxed. Noch habt ihr Urlaub und die tolle Erholung soll doch noch etwas anhalten. Denkt immer an die tollen Tage vorort!!

Gruß

Andi


----------



## guifri (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild von einer anderen deutschen Fliegenfische/Lighttacklegruppe, die gleichzeitig dort war:



Das waren bestimmt die Jungs auf Funkkanal 68, die sich mal kurz in den Funkverkehr mit Robert und mir eingeklinkt hatten #h


----------



## Pargo Man (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Respekt! Super Tröt / Blog und viel Arbeit von den Autoren.

Da stimmt einfach alles. Das vier Wochen Reisekonzept mit Selbstverpflegung, Bootcharter für Selbstfahrer und Eure C&R Praxis; Respekt! So wird das Revier dann auch zum Zuhause. Der Sails wird bestimmt bald schon Realität.



Wer noch nie da war - wie ich - aber Florida immer schon zum Mekka erkoren hatte, der hat denn doch jetzt einen tiefen Einblick in Fischen Made-in-USA bekommen.

Techniken und Tackle sind prima beschrieben. In Florida muß man offenbar sehr vielseitig sein und kann dann auch entsprechend diversen Fang erwarten. Das scheint also mit Recht der Platz auf der Welt zu sein, an dem am meisten Forschung und Entwicklung unseren Sport bereichert.


Um so tragischer, daß die Ölflatschen nun aus Louisiana schon bis Süd-Florida rauf leckt... über 1500km. Dann sind von den reaktiven Inhalten vom Rohöl nur noch die klebrigen Teerklumpen übrig. Der Süden Floridas sollte also auch für den Rest von 2010 ein sinnvolles Ziel bleiben.

Genial finde ich Euren "Selbstfahrer" Ansatz im seetüchtigen 21 Füßer. 30 Meilen sind kein Pappenstil. Da kennt Ihr Euer Revier offenbar eben schon seit langer Zeit, was durch die Klasse Fänge unterstrichen wird.

Einmal diagonal durch den Atlantik fischen wir in Angola aus eben solchem 21 Füßer. Im Jahr kommen 30 bis 50 Ausfahrten dabei heraus. Jeweils 8 bis 10 Stunden auf 9 Grad Süd. Eure Spezies erkenne ich fast alle wieder. Großer Unterschied: Bei uns sind Jack Crevalle, Barakuda und Bernsteinmakrele geniessbar, sogar delikat!

Für die Restsaison 2010 wünsche ich aus dem Busch noch jede Menge Petri Heil.

:m


----------



## guifri (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Pargo Man schrieb:


> Respekt! Super Tröt / Blog und viel Arbeit von den Autoren.
> 
> Da stimmt einfach alles. Das vier Wochen Reisekonzept mit Selbstverpflegung, Bootcharter für Selbstfahrer und Eure C&R Praxis; Respekt! So wird das Revier dann auch zum Zuhause. Der Sails wird bestimmt bald schon Realität.
> 
> ...



Dir auch...deine Berichte sind ebenfalls Sahne#6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hallo,

ich will euch nicht einfach zu euren Antworten übergehen - erst mal vielen Dank der lieben Worte!

12 Stunden Standby in Madrid . ich bin jetzt (1:40 Uhr) endlich zuhause angekommen, jedoch Robert weilt noch in Madrid am Flughafen!

Es gibt anscheinend keinen regulären Flug nach München vor dem 10.6., daher konnte ich noch die letzte Maschine per Standby ergattern und Robert fliegt morgen zuerst nach Frankfurt und anschließend per Zug nach Stuttgart. Anfangs waren wir wirklich noch relaxed, jedoch nach 12 Stunden bleibt dir nur noch die Spucke weg, wie kaltschnäuzig IBERIA mit seinen Fluggästen umspringt!


----------



## guifri (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will euch nicht einfach zu euren Antworten übergehen - erst mal vielen Dank der lieben Worte!
> 
> ...



Hi Petra,

wenigstens Dir schon mal welcome back. Das ist ja übel...

Da ist der Foltersitzabstand bei Air Berlin in den neuen Maschinen ab 180 cm ja Kindergeburtstag gegen.

Trotzdem guten Restart|rolleyes


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> 230lbs Tarpon von Deutschen heute gefangen:
> 
> http://fischen24.blogspot.com/



Die Verfolgungsjagd Hai-Tarpon hätte ich gerne miterlebt! Aber echt irre der Bericht!


----------



## Sockeye (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Iberia war noch nie guenstig. Immer nur billig.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nick_A (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hi zusammen, #h

der Trip/Rückflug mit IBERIA war wirklich nicht gerade prickelnd !!! Habe noch nie (!!!) so unverschämte, unfreundliche Mitarbeiter erlebt (losgelöst ob von ner Airline oder aber irgendeiner anderen Firma).#d

Und das war bereits das zweite mal mit IBERIA, dass die auch einfach LÜGEN (!) verbreiten und Behauptungen, dass wir selber Schuld sind, dass wir das Flugzeug verpasst haben !! :r#q

Wie auch immer....muss Alex (Sockey) zustimmen...IBERIA ist nicht günstig, sondern einfach nur billig ! Also mit denen würde ich nur noch fliegen, wenn sie die Hälfte von anderen Linien kosten, dann würde dieser Nervenkrieg wenigstens halbwegs ausgeglichen.


----------



## Nick_A (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Pargo Man schrieb:


> Respekt! Super Tröt / Blog und viel Arbeit von den Autoren.
> 
> Da stimmt einfach alles. Das vier Wochen Reisekonzept mit Selbstverpflegung, Bootcharter für Selbstfahrer und Eure C&R Praxis; Respekt! So wird das Revier dann auch zum Zuhause. Der Sails wird bestimmt bald schon Realität.
> 
> ...




Hallo Pargo Man #h

Vielen Dank für Deine tolle Bewertung unseres Berichts ! #6 #6

Du hast absolut genau beschrieben, was für uns das Angeln dort so besonders macht !!! :m

Für mich bedeutet ein selbstgeguideter, schöner Fisch wesentlich mehr als ein riesiger Fisch, den ich nur wegen der Kenntnisse von einheimischen (bezahlten) Guides gefangen habe. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass man immer wieder Schneidertage bzw. beinahe sogar "Schneiderjahre"  hat. 

Wobei es natürlich trotzdem erstklassig ist, mit solchen Profis rauszufahren...da kann man an einem Tag manchmal mehr lernen als in nem ganzen Urlaub !!! #6

Da wir nun schon das 9te (oder 10te?) mal auf Marathon waren ist das Wissen natürlich über die Jahre gewachsen (auch durch unsere Trips mit den "Profis")...aber längst noch nicht soweit, dass ich mich selbst als "echten Kenner und Könner" bezeichnen würde. 

Die Fischels auf den von Dir eingstellten Fotos sind aber auch erstklassig ! :m Scheint ein wirklich erstklassiges Revier zu sein !!! #6

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Erschreckend ist, dass ich mich frage, wird es die nächsten Jahre noch möglich sein Florida anzupeilen? BP bekommt es einfach nicht hin, dieses beschi...... Bohrloch zu stoppen!


----------



## Pargo Man (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Hai, Petra und Robert,

sorry für den High-Jack und nochmals herzlich willkommen 
zurück in Germania nach dem IBERIA-Test... 
:m

IBEWRIA hab ich mal nach CostaRica genommen, Hamburg 
via Madrid und Miami... ätzend und fies, dank JetLag sogar 
tagelang... .

Trotz Ölklumpen (mehr kommt dank Verdunstung und UV-Zersetzung in den Keys wahrscheinlich nicht an) bleibt Euer Ziel bestimmt auch für andere "Zugvögel" interessant. Ich seh für den Süden Floridas und die Ostküste eher nicht so schwarz... wie für die Anrainer im nördlichen Golf...
:c

Ich bleib dabei: Danke für Eure prima Florida-Empfehlung.

Es ist Euer Top Thread und er kann alles; sogar kochen!
Wenn ich die Filets vom Dorado und Wahoo sehe, schießt mir der Sappsch im Munde zusammen.


Dank lieber portugiesisch-chilenisch-deutscher Freunde hab ich mal Cheviche mit Dorado (Mahi-Mahi) ausprobiert... vom Schnippeln hatte ich zwar Muskelkater, aber 15 Erwachsene waren zumindest angefüttert!

Vorspeise für 15-20 Personen...  
geht aber schnell weg!  

Rohstoffe und Utensilien:
- ein mittelgroßes Tier, statt Dorado geht auch Bernstein, Zackenbarsch, Barakuda und alle Thune
   ergiebig genug für 1500gram Feinstfilet
- zwei grüne Paprika
- eine scharfe Zwiebel
- eine halbe Knoblauchzwiebel
- vier bis fünf Zitronen
- ein halbes Bund frischen Koriander
- eine Ingwerknolle
- Seesalz
- Pfeffer aus der Mühle
- Olivenöl
Große Salatschüssel
3 Liter Kochtopf
Nudelsieb aus Metall

Meinen zuckenden Dorado filetiere ich vom Skelett auf 
die Haut; dann schneide ich auch die Haut eher großzügig 
weg. Aufpassen, daß keine von den winzigen Schuppen auf 
dem Filet kleben... die knuspern eher zweifelhaft beim 
Verzehr... dunkle Stellen großzügig wegschneiden, da 
manche Fischskeptiker sonst das Würgen kriegen.

Das Feinstfilet auf 1-2 cm Kantenlänge würfeln. Je weicher 
der Fisch, um so grösser der Würfel, damit er bei der 
Verarbeitung nicht zerfällt.

Natürlich geht auch jeder andere feste Fisch, zB Seehecht 
aus dem  -18°C Frierregal.
Derweil setze ich einen Topf Salzwasser auf. 

Die Zitronen auspressen, in die Salatschüssel geben und 
in den Kühlschrank stellen.
Paprika in 3mm Würfel zerschneiden... viel Spaß, 
Sklave!!  
Je kleiner die Würfel um so durchdringender der Paprikageschmack. Ich nehme lieber durchdringenden, 
grünen, als gelben oder roten Labber-Süßpaprika...

Die Zwiebel ebenfalls winzig hechseln. Parika und Zwiebeln in 
den Kühlschrank bzw rasch ins Eisfach.

Das Wasser kocht, also nehm ich jeweils 12-15 Fischwürfel
und tunke sie im Nudelsieb für 3-5 Sekunden ins siedende 
Wasser. Dann sofort raus und ab in den eiskalten
Zitronensaft... bis alle Filetstücke im Zitronensaft baden... 
schön unterheben die Stücke.

Flamme unter dem Kochtopf ausschalten und 0,4 ltr 
(ca. zwei Gläser) vom Fischsud abschöpfen, abkühlen lassen 
und dann ab in den Kühlschrank, weiterkühlen.
Knoblauch schälen, nach Geschmack Ingwer schälen und 
beides mit etwas Seesalz und Olivenöl im Granitmörser zu 
einer Paste zerreiben. Paprika, Zwiebel, Knofi-Ingwerpaste 
ab zum Fisch in den Zitronensaft. Nach Geschmack 
schwarzen Pfeffer aus der Mühle drüber, schön alles 
unterheben, die beiden Gläser Fischsud dazu, Olivenöl 
großzügig, umrühren und zurück in den Kühlschrank. 

Zwei Stunden ziehen lassen, regelmässig umschichten... ,
aber Finger weg Naschkatzen... soooo lecker riecht das 
jedesmal, wenn die Kühlschranktür aufgeht! 

10 Minuten bevor die Gäste kommen den Koriander grob 
vom Bund pflücken und unterheben. Mein neues Leibgericht!!
Da bin ich ganz unbescheiden! Ist nicht nur lecker, sondern auch unbeschreiblich gesund... sagt der Tropen Doc Markus!!

Mahlzeit


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Klingt lecker!

In Florida wird Mahi-Mahi fritiert im Basket serviert - ich lege den Dolphin (super filetiert von Robert) mit Garlicsalt and Lemonpepper gewürzt und Butter beträufelt auf den Grill.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*



Pargo Man schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei: Danke für Eure prima Florida-Empfehlung.
> 
> Es ist Euer Top Thread und er kann alles; sogar kochen!
> Wenn ich die Filets vom Dorado und Wahoo sehe, schießt mir der Sappsch im Munde zusammen.



Mensch das lese ich erst jetzt VIELEN DANK FÜR DAS LOB, dass freut mich sehr denn so ein Livebericht kostet auch ein bisschen Zeit während des Aufenthaltes - aber es ist auch für uns wie ein kleines Tagebuch, dass wir später immer gerne wieder aufmachen und durchlesen! Ausserdem sollte es eine kleine Hilfe für Newcomers "Angler sowie Familienanschluss" in Florida sein!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Liebe Boardies!

*Vielen, vielen Dank für über 10.000 Klicks!*


----------



## Franky (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Florida 2010 Mai-Juni*

Liebe Petra, lieber Rob,

vielen Dank für Eure tolle Berichterstattung! Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf Marathon 2011.... :m


----------

